# Review of the Little-Dot MKII Tube Headphone Amp/Pre-Amp



## Penchum

[size=medium]*Review of Little Dot MK-II Headphone Amp/Pre Amp
 Official replacement for the LDII++ 01/11/08*[/size]

[size=medium]*Review equipment listing:*[/size]
 Creative Zen Xtra 30
 Creative Zen Vision (First Version)
 Microsoft Zune 80
 ASUS Notebook A8JS
 Zero 24/192 DAC/Head Amp/Pre-Amp
 Sennheiser HD-580
 Sennheiser HD-650 
 Model ST-630 Laser Temperature Gun
 Pioneer SPEC Rack System
 Technics RS-1700 Reel to Reel

[size=medium]*Out of box experience:*[/size]
 My new LD MKII shipped on Tuesday the 25th and received it on the following Monday! EMS shipping from China is extremely fast and reliable! The box was in great shape and I started un-boxing immediately. The MKII was cradled in full sized poly-foam surrounds that take up the entire inside of the box. The default tubes are also in this foam surround, each with its own hole for protection. The contents of the box were; the MKII, a 3.5 mini to RCA cord in retail package, a ¼ headphone adapter, three tiny blue jumpers, a power cord and the English user’s manual. 

[size=medium]*Specifications:*[/size]
 Input: Gold-Plated Unbalanced Phono (RCA) Jacks
 Output: 1/4" Gold-Plated Stereo Headphone out 
 Driver Tubes: 6J6
 Power Tubes: 6N6
 Frequency Response: 20HZ - 50KHz (-1dB) 
 THD+N: 0.1% (50mW into 300 ohms)
 Suitable Headphone Impedance: 32 - 600 ohms 
 Pre-Amplifier Output Impedance: 10K ohms 
 Power Output: 
 300mW into 300 ohms
 200mW into 120 ohms 
 100mW into 32 ohms
 Average Power Usage: 28 watts 
 Metric: 210mm (length) by 110mm (width) by 130mm (height) 
 American: 8.26 inches (length) by 4.33 inches (width) by 4.18 inches (height) 
 Weight: 2.5 kg or 5.5 lbs.







[size=medium]*Impressions on initial power up:*[/size]
 The MKII has a new gloss black finish! The lettering and volume “notches” are done in silver, which looks much better than the photos seen earlier, which looked like white paint was used. Sporting a bright blue power LED and silver trimmed knob, the overall appearance of the MKII has improved nicely from the LDII++ headphone amp it replaces. The body of the MKII is the proven and tough double half design, which screws tight together with four screws on face plate and four screws on the back plate. The MKII is actually smaller than the LDII++. The length has been shaved by ½ inch, and the power transformer housing size has been shaved ½ inch in depth. Lined up next to each other, the MKII and the LDII++ are brothers for sure, but the MKII has a more refined and quality appearance. I removed the two lower screws on the face plate and rear plate, so I could access the bottom of the MKII. The new main board appears to be clean and efficient and this is where the similarities with the LDII++ end. The MKII has a newly designed SEPP (single-ended push-pull) circuitry, where the LDII++ used a cathode output circuitry. On the main board, are two gain DIP switches, one for each channel. There are two, two pin jumpers, one for each channel. They are for changing driver tube families. The MKII comes with unbranded (China 6J6) EF95 driver tubes and (China 6N6) 6H6N power tubes. After verifying the proper jumpers and setting the gain to 10, for my Senn HD-650s, I installed the tubes and hooked up the MKII to my new Zune80 MP4 player via its dock. With everything in place, I reached back and flipped the switch to power on. I was rewarded with the blue LED and power came up without incident. The protection circuits kept things muted until the tubes were ready and then softly activated each channel. The MKII really is an improvement in looks vs. the LDII++. The fit and finish are superior in almost every way imaginable. The sound tracks I’m using are WMA Lossless created using my Creative X-FI Music soundcard in my desktop PC from a digital source. I set the volume on my Zune80 to 20 (Highest setting), pushed play and turned the volume knob on the MKII to the 12:00 position. What I wasn’t prepared for was the blast of power that followed! I backed down the volume to 35% and just listened for a while. Even though the tubes are new, the sound was very dynamic! The bass goes down to normal levels, but lacks depth and subterranean punch. Mid lows thru mids are reasonably flat and sound nice. The highs are a little bit mixed, but this is most likely the new tubes. I need to give the unit some hours of play time, so I selected all tracks on repeat and left the MKII running for the next 48 hours.






[size=medium]*Impressions after 48 hour burn-in:*[/size]
 At this point, the MKII has improved greatly. Far more dynamic and the highs now have more detail and extend much higher. The bass now reaches down for punch, but is still recessed. This is most likely the “no name” tubes weakness and not the MKII itself. I’m hearing a nice normal sound stage and there is no noise being amplified. I have decided that for the purposes of this impressionistic/replacement review, and to be fair to the MKII, I’m going to install the best tubes I have in both models, so the sonic differences between the old LDII++ and the new MKII can be appreciated with quality tube sets. I did not expect the default tubes to sound as good as they do, but they are not on the same level as the Russian power tubes and Mullard driver tubes in my LDII++. I now have the blue jumpers in place for EF92 compatibility, so I will spend however long it takes to determine which tube combinations sound best in the MKII, and which combination mirrors the sound of the LDII++ (if possible).






[size=medium]*Seven Continuous Days Later. Burn-in Complete:*[/size]
 It has been a grueling full week swapping tube sets in and out of the MKII. I have some interesting news on behaviors discovered during this “tube rolling” festival. Prepare yourselves; this is very good news and a good bit startling:

 The first discovery was that it was hard to find a combination in the EF95 family that didn’t sound good! Some were better than others, but overall, the MKII ran this family with a robust sound signature that many will find pleasing. I imagine K701 owners would like the EF95 family of tubes.

 The second discovery was the increased dynamics of the MKII, no matter which tube family you use. It is very apparent both through headphones and through pre-amp use. Owners are going to be thrilled with this, no matter how they use the MKII.

 The third discovery was the impression that the MKII (using EF92 family) is like the LDII++ on steroids! Much more power is available both in overhead and in loudness. Lower bass notes do not strain or drain the MKII at all. Running up the volume does not seem to distort the MKII like the LDII++ did. This is most likely the circuitry changes showing through.

 The forth discovery was the refinement of the output signal with high quality tube sets. This has to be partially due to the amp circuitry changes. It seems like the MKII handles the upgraded tubes better and gets more out of them than the LDII++ did. Better soundstage, 3D positioning, dynamics and positive control of voices and instruments. At no time, did the MKII sound sloppy or out of control. Very nice indeed!

 The fifth discovery was less heat than the LDII++ even when driven hard with either tube family on-board. Here are the temperatures in Fahrenheit, after running for only 15 minutes:

 Area Tested______LDII++________MKII________DIFF
 Front Case________92___________82_________-10
 Body_____________95___________82_________-13
 Front Tubes_______140__________130________-10
 Rear Tubes________255__________170________-85
 Transformer_______125__________105________-20

 I chose to do the temperature evaluation in this short time period, because the variables like room temperature, air flow and location would invalidate the findings of a long test. Catching both units while they were still heating up, gives us a better idea of what to expect normally. Without a doubt, the MKII is going to run cooler than the LDII++.

 The sixth discovery was when using less than excellent sources with the MKII. The MKII is more forgiving to less quality signals, in both families of tubes, but even more so with the EF95 family of tubes on-board. I had not expected this whatsoever. I went back and re-tested three more times to make sure I wasn’t hearing things. I even hooked up my old Creative Zen Nano, EQ flat and played a 320kbps MP3 track. It was real good! Much more so than my other tube amps!

 The seventh discovery was when using excellent sources with the MKII. With either tube family installed, the MKII proves its refinement when using a good clean source. It amplifies that clean signal extremely well, without losing anything and retaining all of the sources nuances and dynamics.






[size=medium]*Where Testing went from here:*[/size]
 I got out my spare Mullard 6CQ6 (EF92) NOS driver tubes and a pair of Russian 6N6P “Soyuz” NOS power tubes. This set levels the playing field. My LDII++ has Russian 6C19pi NOS power tubes and Mullard M8161 (EF92) NOS driver tubes. All of these tubes have been previously “matured” and I can start listening immediately. This is as close as the MKII gets to sounding like the older LDII++. They sound so close to each other that only slight differences in sound signature exist between the two. Dynamics is another story though. The soundstage is improved on the MKII, both in width and depth. Instruments are more clearly defined and vocals are more realistic. Small nuances in the higher regions are clearer and easier to distinguish in the MKII. All of these improvements are enough to be noticeable to my sorry ears, so the majority will hear them as well. On a side thought, we are going from a truly wonderful sound already established with the LDII++ and its tube improvements, to the even higher level of dynamics and detail of the new MKII. To me, this represents “icing on the cake” and by no means belittles the LDII++.






[size=medium]*Impressions and testing after burn-in at 200 hours plus:*[/size]
 This turned out to be the fun part. As it was with my LDII++ headphone amp/pre-amp, this MKII has matured into one outstanding headphone amp/pre-amp! That’s right! I have tested it as a pre-amp as well. Here is how I handled the testing. I hooked the MKII up to my Sonic Super T-amp and used my Zune80 as a source. This was a real pleasure! The pre-out carries the niceness of the tube combination through to the amp, making the final sound very nice. I swapped sources around for about 10 minutes of each, and the sound was fantastic. Again, I believe the improvements are due to the new circuit design of the MKII. I kept going back and substituting my Sennheiser HD-650s with my Sennheiser HD-580s, to see if I could find a weak spot in the listening enjoyment. What I discovered was that the HD-580s mirror imaged my findings on the HD-650s, but made the overall sound seem more “Rock” oriented. It was just different, not better or worse. The improved impact of the MKII was most noticeable on the HD-580s, but more pleasurable to the HD-650s. The pre-amp section of the MKII is every bit as good as the headphone section. This will be a big plus for those who want to use the dual purpose of the MKII.

 Not to stop here, I decided to test the MKII with the cleanest digital signal I could generate here in my home office. Using my Creative X-Fi as a transport, I went optical out to my Zero DAC/Amp, then analog out to the MKII’s inputs. I found two albums I have recently ripped to lossless WMA and used Creative’s Media Source 5 as a player. This time, I wanted to let the music do all the talking, so I dimmed the lights, reclined back, dawned my HD-650s and let the music reveal itself too me. What a real pleasure. I’m hearing little nuances and flavors in the music I don’t usually hear unless I am using one of my other amps. After about 20 minutes, I opened my eyes, stood up, walked over and stood in front of my MKIVse, confused because it wasn’t on. For a few seconds, I had lost what and why I was listening to the music, and had mistaken which amp I was listening too! I had to stop at that point, due to the big grin on my face. What a wonderful little amp this is, to take me on a musical journey inside my head and have me so immersed, I think I’m listening to an amp that costs over twice the money!

 It now was time to test the MKII in not so great of circumstances. I dug out my old Creative Zen Extra 30gig MP3 player. I haven’t used this in quite some time, but had left it on its charger down in the living room, so it was ready to go. I dug out the lowest quality mini male to RCA cable I have and hooked the two together. I grabbed my HD-580s and plugged them into the MKII. I double checked the Zen Extra and disabled the EQ. The best MP3s on this poor old player were 320kps, so I created a playlist with a handful of them. I ran the volume up to about 85% on the Zen Xtra. It has no line out and will start to distort in the 90% range. I pressed play and took a long listen. Wow. How terrible it sounded! While mumbling something about “garbage in” to myself, I re-activated the custom EQ and set about fixing the deficiencies. Sure enough, when I had it set properly, the sound was more than acceptable. So much so, that I cranked up the MKII to listen to a few of the tracks that I don’t have ripped cleanly on my PC yet! It then dawned on me that anyone who has older players like this one, could compensate for their players shortcomings and actually enjoy the MKII until they could afford to get a better source!

 The last and final test for the MKII, was to make it act as the headphone amp for my Vintage Pioneer SPEC stack. I ran RCAs from tape 2 record out to the SPEC1 to the MKIIs input. I plugged in my HD-650s, fired up the Pioneer equipment and its Technics RS-1700 Reel to Reel and located a nice tape of older rock and spooled it up. Switching the SPEC1 pre-amp to allow dubbing, I switched on the MKII and set its volume to ¼ and pressed play on the RS-1700. The first album was one by Head East and the first track started. Now I am officially impressed big-time! I sat right down on the floor in front of the Reel to Reel and listened as the MKII added a beautiful “tube” signature to Head East’s somewhat raspy vocals. The dynamics of the music were perfect and the full spectrum sound was wonderful to my ears! It wasn’t 10 minutes gone by when I realized I “wanted” to finish out the album. No more testing, time to enjoy the excellent sound I was hearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[size=medium]*Lasting impressions:*[/size]
 First, I would say that the MKII is a very worthwhile improvement over the LDII++. The gains in all aspects of a great tube amp are more than noticeable. Quality and craftsmanship have improved inside and out, while maintaining a constant price point that most people are going to be able to afford.

[size=medium]*Negatives:*[/size]
 The MKII still has the same plastic type knob that the LDII++ had. They can wear out early. Plan on replacing it with a quality brass knob of your favorite color.






[size=medium]*Conclusion:*[/size]
 Little-Dot has created another winner. The challenge they had to create a new entry level headphone amplifier/pre-amp, that must at a minimum, match the LDII++ and meet expectations of outperforming the previous model, is a very large and complex challenge. They have risen to the challenge and far exceeded my expectations for sure. Headphones off to Sword Yang, David Z.P. and the Little-Dot crew, for a new and excellent headphone amp/per-amp, the MKII.


 Dave McLaughlin
 LD MKII owner and
 Audiophile since 1977
 Note: As time goes by, I’ll update the forum with my additional impressions of the MKII.

 *******First Add-On to the review********

 Here are the jumper and dip switch settings from the owner's manual, for the MKII:

 The jumpers, one for each channel (L&R) are for tube families. No jumpers = EF95's, Jumpers on = EF92's. The default is no jumpers for the default tubes. Look in the package that contains the RCA cord, you'll find your little blue jumpers they removed inside there. 

 The two dip switches are for changing gain.
 Each dip switch box represents a channel (L&R)
 Make sure you configure each channel the same as the other channel. 

 A. Switch 1 off, Switch 2 off = Gain 10 (Highest Impedance)
 B. Switch 1 on, Switch 2 off = Gain 7 (Medium Impedance)
 C. Switch 1 off, Switch 2 on = Gain 5 (Low Impedance)
 D. Switch 1 on, Switch 2 on = Gain 3 (Lowest Impedance)

 Factory setting should be A.


----------



## edisonwu

Great Job! Thanks~


----------



## minivan

thanks for the comprehensive review, awaiting review of your mkv


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the comprehensive review, awaiting review of your mkv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, it's in progress. Gotta post my MK1 review today as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then I'm going to finish up the MKV, and take a big break!!


----------



## jpstereo

Outstanding review Dave. Much appreciated! I too am waiting for you MKV review/impressions.


----------



## fraseyboy

Awesome review! I'm totally gonna buy the MK II (or maybe the Figaro...) as soon as I have saved enough money lol...

 Love the piano black look. I'm gonna have to find a place to put this where I can see it and marvel at its beauty


----------



## RogerB

Great review Penchum!! I knew this amp was going to be a winner. I would expect nothing less from Little Dot. Your review removes all doubt!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Great review, this amp's gonna be popular for sure. Have you tried to use your Entech DAC with the MkII?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review, this amp's gonna be popular for sure. Have you tried to use your Entech DAC with the MkII?_

 

Well, I guess I should have, but the Zero DAC is much better, so I grabbed it by default! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm absolutely sure the Entech would do fine, because the MKII is so forgiving. If the question comes up to be a trend, I'll do a section on it and update the review. One thing for those of us who have LDII++ units, it is so cool having the MKII sitting next to it! When I had the EF95 family of tubes in the MKII, I could use the same source, split it, and go between the two amps quickly. It was great because the EF95 sound is so different, but so nice too! It gives you more options!


----------



## orkan70

Dave,
 Outstanding review again.Top job !!! Thanks for professional writing. Greetings


----------



## headcheck

Well written. Covered much of what I needed to know. Now time to pull the sliming wallet out again. Nicely played on the 5 Mullards M8100 on ebay too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beaten to the punch!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headcheck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well written. Covered much of what I needed to know. Now time to pull the sliming wallet out again. Nicely played on the 5 Mullards M8100 on ebay too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beaten to the punch!_

 

Sorry man, I was desperate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you in mind and if I end up with extras, I'll work a deal with you. I figured this was going to happen eventually!


----------



## Dual

Awesome review Penchum. Im looking forward to your MK V review!


----------



## doubletaps

Nice review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you going to cover tube rolling options for the Mk II over time?


----------



## vcoheda

excellent review.


----------



## Capunk

How does this MKII compared to your MKIVSE? "_"


----------



## headcheck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry man, I was desperate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll keep you in mind and if I end up with extras, I'll work a deal with you. I figured this was going to happen eventually! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great please do!! Been sweating on a fresh set for awhile. In the mean time the RCA 6AK5 are on the way. Us head-fier are all alike. If not enjoying our set up, we seek things to improve them.


----------



## Seba

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does this MKII compared to your MKIVSE? "_"_

 

I'm interested in that aspect too...


----------



## d-cee

wow, i've said it once before but you were made for review writing man!

 bloody good job =) although I couldn't give a rat's about the amp people can learn a thing or two from your writing style


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, i've said it once before but you were made for review writing man!

 bloody good job =) although I couldn't give a rat's about the amp people can learn a thing or two from your writing style_

 

Thanks d-cee! Coming from you, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does this MKII compared to your MKIVSE? "_"_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm interested in that aspect too..._

 

Well, we have to remember what we are talking about here. Entry level model vs top of the line model, same company. Its not even a fair comparison. Even the MKIII is going to beat out the MKII on a sunny day. This is as it should be. However, the MKII represents a higher level of quality (at entry level) in all aspects, for the same price point. This should have the competition scrambling to figure out what the heck just happened! I can easily see the MKII beating or matching most of the competition's second line units, at half the cost or better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what happens when people (even in China) are empowered to be creative and they infuse quality into a brand new product line, from top to bottom.


----------



## Seba

So you do get noticeable improvement with MKII vs. MKIV SE?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you do get noticeable improvement with MKII vs. MKIV SE?_

 

If you mean "is there a substantial difference between the MKII and MKIVse"?
 You bet there is. Several levels higher! The MKIVse is a true OTL amp design filled with the best 1% componants on the market. It directly competes with headphone amps costing $800 and higher. It is worth twice what they ask for it. It is the bomb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Match up the MKIVse to a clean quality source and you will get goose bumps everytime you listen to it.


----------



## Seba

Hmmm... Can't wait to hear my Zero and MKIV SE. I'm glad that I bought OPA627's and DY2000 so I can adjust the sound coming from Zero.


----------



## spookygonk

Wow, looks like this amp is under £110 delivered to my door (in the UK). That's very good value. Still think I'll go with the Figaro for my first amp though...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, looks like this amp is under £110 delivered to my door (in the UK). That's very good value. Still think I'll go with the Figaro for my first amp though..._

 

Well, thats ok. I haven't heard the Figaro, so I shouldn't comment much. I was surprised that you can't see the two tubes because they are inside the amp! Have a good one!!


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, we have to remember what we are talking about here. Entry level model vs top of the line model, same company. Its not even a fair comparison. Even the MKIII is going to beat out the MKII on a sunny day. This is as it should be. However, the MKII represents a higher level of quality (at entry level) in all aspects, for the same price point. This should have the competition scrambling to figure out what the heck just happened! I can easily see the MKII beating or matching most of the competition's second line units, at half the cost or better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what happens when people (even in China) are empowered to be creative and they infuse quality into a brand new product line, from top to bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, I was asking this question because I heard LD 2++ has a unique sound signature, which my friend *bozz_Keren* called "Very Warm Lushy Tubey Sound", and he himself own MKIV but the amp doesn't produce that kind of sonic characteristic. 

 I'm personally interested to get the old LD 2++, just to give it a try, what "Tubey" sound should be. I tried Darkvoice 336i and Millet Hybrid Max, but they just sound normal as solid state amp? and based on my conversation with my friend, LD MKIV is very similar to SS amp as well. 

 So I wonder this MKII still borrowing the lush tubey sound that previously produced by it's predecessors, LD 2+.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I was asking this question because I heard LD 2++ has a unique sound signature, which my friend *bozz_Keren* called "Very Warm Lushy Tubey Sound", and he himself own MKIV but the amp doesn't produce that kind of sonic characteristic. 

 I'm personally interested to get the old LD 2++, just to give it a try, what "Tubey" sound should be. I tried Darkvoice 336i and Millet Hybrid Max, but they just sound normal as solid state amp? and based on my conversation with my friend, LD MKIV is very similar to SS amp as well. 

 So I wonder this MKII still borrowing the lush tubey sound that previously produced by it's predecessors, LD 2+._

 

I see. If you had asked it this way, I would have picked up on what you were looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a quote from my review:

 "I got out my spare Mullard 6CQ6 (EF92) NOS driver tubes and a pair of Russian 6N6P “Soyuz” NOS power tubes. This set levels the playing field. My LDII++ has Russian 6C19pi NOS power tubes and Mullard M8161 (EF92) NOS driver tubes. All of these tubes have been previously “matured” and I can start listening immediately. This is as close as the MKII gets to sounding like the older LDII++. They sound so close to each other that only slight differences in sound signature exist between the two."

 The configuration above was as close as I could get with the tubes I had. It did indeed sound extremely close to that same "Lush, Tubey Sound" that LDII++ owners like myself have been spoiled with.

 To be clear though, that sound signature the LDII++ has is so unique, it is almost a freak of nature. More expensive amps, better components, different brands, tons of tubes and whatever a person can get there hands on, will not reproduce that unique sound. Lush, Tubey Sound comes from added distortion and the combination is just perfect for the LDII++ to blow peoples minds. The MKII is so close, I'm not sure that many would hear the difference.
 This is what makes the MKII special. It honors the old sound almost perfect, and embraces the newer sound (EF95) with it's own special signature.

 Have a good one!!!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I was asking this question because I heard LD 2++ has a unique sound signature, which my friend *bozz_Keren* called "Very Warm Lushy Tubey Sound", and he himself own MKIV but the amp doesn't produce that kind of sonic characteristic. 

 I'm personally interested to get the old LD 2++, just to give it a try, what "Tubey" sound should be. I tried Darkvoice 336i and Millet Hybrid Max, but they just sound normal as solid state amp? and based on my conversation with my friend, LD MKIV is very similar to SS amp as well. 

 So I wonder this MKII still borrowing the lush tubey sound that previously produced by it's predecessors, LD 2+._

 

I think the sonic characteristics has a lot to do with the tube compliments that you're using on the amp. The discontinued LDII+ for instance uses the 4P1S tube which is a directly heated triode while the 6C19Pi on the LDII++ is indirectly heated which accounts for some of the sonic differences. 

 That said, I expect the MKII to sound simiar to the LDII++ if the EF92 family of tubes were used.


----------



## RogerB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, thats ok. I haven't heard the Figaro, so I shouldn't comment much. I was surprised that you can't see the two tubes because they are inside the amp! Have a good one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Penchum, that surprised me about the Figaro also!! One of the joys of owning a tube amp is watching those puppies glow while you are in sonic heaven!

 But...to each his own.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RogerB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum, that surprised me about the Figaro also!! One of the joys of owning a tube amp is watching those puppies glow while you are in sonic heaven!

 But...to each his own._

 

But it does have a ring of blue glowing LED's around the volume control so I suppose that makes up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Interesting though...






 That's the inside of the Figaro... Only one tube? Don't most tube amps have at least 2?


----------



## Joshatdot

Weeks ago I was debating on getting the MKII. After reading your review..I went to eBay and bought one from davidzhezhe .

 This will be my 1st Tube amp...will the OEM tubes be fine till I get some Super-Fi cans? Best cans I have now are SR80's, but I am seriously looking into HD600's, SR325's, and DT880's.

 Also my source's are not 00ber, just AV-710 & my iAudio 7.


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, it's in progress. Gotta post my MK1 review today as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then I'm going to finish up the MKV, and take a big break!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yeah, I was thinking of the MK1 also. I am thinking of either getting the MK1 or building a mini^3.


----------



## Capunk

So which headphone suit LD 2++ or MK II ?


----------



## mthrsuperior

Great Review.
 Just ordered one!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So which headphone suit LD 2++ or MK II ?_

 

Well, we know for sure the HD-580 & 650. I'd really like to hear what K701s would sound like in the MKII. I have a feeling that the EF95 family of tubes would be great with them. Thinking of taking one for the team?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Weeks ago I was debating on getting the MKII. After reading your review..I went to eBay and bought one from davidzhezhe .

 This will be my 1st Tube amp...will the OEM tubes be fine till I get some Super-Fi cans? Best cans I have now are SR80's, but I am seriously looking into HD600's, SR325's, and DT880's.

 Also my source's are not 00ber, just AV-710 & my iAudio 7._

 

I'm fairly certain you will be ok with the stock tubes. With some "maturing" time, they will open up and you are in for a treat!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But it does have a ring of blue glowing LED's around the volume control so I suppose that makes up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting though...






 That's the inside of the Figaro... Only one tube? Don't most tube amps have at least 2?_

 

Good gosh! That made "warning" feelings jump up in my brain!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it me, or does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## mthrsuperior

Yeah I'm pretty sure I smell plastic burning. =O


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But it does have a ring of blue glowing LED's around the volume control so I suppose that makes up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interesting though...






 That's the inside of the Figaro... Only one tube? Don't most tube amps have at least 2?_

 

Maybe a comparison visually is in order here. This is the MKII:






 No warning feelings here.


----------



## spookygonk

That's very tidy workmanship in the Mk. II


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's very tidy workmanship in the Mk. II_

 

Hi SG,
 I think you hit the nail on the head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only MK series item I'm missing is the MKIII. I have opened all I have and they all look this "tidy". The pics on the Little-Tube site show the same attention to detail and quality builds that come to your door when you order one. I have never seen a purchased amp look sloppy or different than the site pics show us. When my back allows me to sleep, I sleep without worries for my headphone amps.


----------



## Penchum

I just received my NOS 5 pack of GE "Mobile Radio" rugged-ized 6AKS/5654 driver tubes for the MKII (for EF95 compatibility mode). What is interesting, is they have the same markings as the GE 5 Star tubes, so I will be trying these out very soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pulled the Jumpers for EF95 mode, and have a set burning in now. Initial impressions: These driver tubes sound really great right out of the box!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my NOS 5 pack of GE "Mobile Radio" rugged-ized 6AKS/5654 driver tubes for the MKII (for EF95 compatibility mode). What is interesting, is they have the same markings as the GE 5 Star tubes, so I will be trying these out very soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pulled the Jumpers for EF95 mode, and have a set burning in now. Initial impressions: These driver tubes sound really great right out of the box!_

 

I took a long listen to these about an hour ago. The changes have been mild, but the end result so far is: These are the best 6AKS/5654 driver tubes I have right now. Better than standard GE, RCA and Sylvania. I also have Mullards coming, so that will be interesting.


----------



## Danika k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my NOS 5 pack of GE "Mobile Radio" rugged-ized 6AKS/5654 driver tubes for the MKII (for EF95 compatibility mode). What is interesting, is they have the same markings as the GE 5 Star tubes, so I will be trying these out very soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pulled the Jumpers for EF95 mode, and have a set burning in now. Initial impressions: These driver tubes sound really great right out of the box!_

 

How do they compare with the GE 5 Stars? I'm thinking about getting a matched pair of the 5 Star since I read that they sound a lot better than the stock tubes...


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, we know for sure the HD-580 & 650. I'd really like to hear what K701s would sound like in the MKII. I have a feeling that the EF95 family of tubes would be great with them. Thinking of taking one for the team? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So which one to get? 2nd hand LD 2++ or MK II 
 and which tubes give the best out of this amp possible? 
 I wanna try the Tube Lushness, and perhaps enjoying my first eargasm.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do they compare with the GE 5 Stars? I'm thinking about getting a matched pair of the 5 Star since I read that they sound a lot better than the stock tubes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't AB'd them, but they are both great!! Hard to find some times too, so get what you can!!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So which one to get? 2nd hand LD 2++ or MK II 
 and which tubes give the best out of this amp possible? 
 I wanna try the Tube Lushness, and perhaps enjoying my first eargasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

In that case, either the LDII++, or the MKII in EF92 mode, with the tubes I used in the review. Both will make you sit and wonder what happened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The MKII has twice the possible tube combinations for you to play with, so it is hard not to recommend it. At the costs involved, everybody wins!


----------



## Capunk

Oh my God, my head confused... is there any idiot proof guide for Tube-Rolling? 

 Anyway, since EF92 has a lot of brands, so which one is the best? 
 Mullard? and should both power tubes and driver tubes using same families?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh my God, my head confused... is there any idiot proof guide for Tube-Rolling? 

 Anyway, since EF92 has a lot of brands, so which one is the best? 
 Mullard? and should both power tubes and driver tubes using same families?_

 

Usually the best power tubes are Russian. You can find them on eBay for cheap! The driver tubes are what changes with the compatibility modes. If you are going to try EF92 mode, then Mullard 6CQ6 are a favorite of many here. However, I recommend getting the amp, break it in, and become familiar with it in EF95 mode first, this is the default. This will give you time to shop and get tubes on the way. The sound after everything has matured in EF95 mode is actually very, very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can try the EF92 mode with your new tubes and break them in.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh my God, my head confused... is there any idiot proof guide for Tube-Rolling?_

 

I'm working on a semi-comprehensive Little Dot tube rolling guide, I'll post it when it's ready but in the meantime send me a PM if you have specific questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, since EF92 has a lot of brands, so which one is the best? Mullard? and should both power tubes and driver tubes using same families?_

 

I would start with Mullard M8161 for the EF92, but make sure that it has the Mullard shield printed on the tube. As to where to find them, I've gotten some pretty good tubes and service from this seller on ebay, there might be other sources as well.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm working on a semi-comprehensive Little Dot tube rolling guide, I'll post it when it's ready but in the meantime send me a PM if you have specific questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I would start with Mullard M8161 for the EF92, but make sure that it has the Mullard shield printed on the tube. As to where to find them, I've gotten some pretty good tubes and service from this seller on ebay, there might be other sources as well._

 

I agree with the seller DoA has pointed out. He usually has a great selection and his tubes are the best quality I have seen on ebay so far.


----------



## GotNoRice

Hmm, I’m very undecided as to whether or not to get this amp. I would love to try out some EF95’s, but it sounds like the MKII has a sound very similar to the LDII++. When I originally bought my LDII++ I expected something of an upgrade over my earlier LDII+ unit, but ended up preferring the LDII+ unit even after setting up the LDII++ with russian 6C19P-V tubes and Mullard M8161’s. My best guess as to my preference between the two units is the difference in power tube design with the LDII+ using DHT tubes, but it sounds like the MKII is another Indirectly heated design. I’ll probably end up getting one, but it’ll be a shame if it ends up with the same fate as my LDII++, which I usually only use while I’m waiting for my LDII+ to cool down so I can swap tubes.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GotNoRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, I’m very undecided as to whether or not to get this amp. I would love to try out some EF95’s, but it sounds like the MKII has a sound very similar to the LDII++. When I originally bought my LDII++ I expected something of an upgrade over my earlier LDII+ unit, but ended up preferring the LDII+ unit even after setting up the LDII++ with russian 6C19P-V tubes and Mullard M8161’s. My best guess as to my preference between the two units is the difference in power tube design with the LDII+ using DHT tubes, but it sounds like the MKII is another Indirectly heated design. I’ll probably end up getting one, but it’ll be a shame if it ends up with the same fate as my LDII++, which I usually only use while I’m waiting for my LDII+ to cool down so I can swap tubes._

 

Hi! In EF92 mode, they can sound similar, but in EF95 mode, the MKII sounds more like the MKIII, which in your case, could be a good thing!!


----------



## Penchum

Just a quick update. I have acquired a set of 5 Mullard 8100 driver tubes for the EF95 mode. After a few days, I'm pleased to tell you they sound wonderful. Very "Mullard" sounding and a real nice tube upgrade.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

nice, where do you get the M8100 mullard tubes?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bozz_Keren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice, where do you get the M8100 mullard tubes?_

 

Off of this seller on ebay, here is his store: eBay Seller: jasonscards1: Vintage Electronics, Radio, Phonograph, TV, Phone items on eBay.com


----------



## RogerB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick update. I have acquired a set of 5 Mullard 8100 driver tubes for the EF95 mode. After a few days, I'm pleased to tell you they sound wonderful. Very "Mullard" sounding and a real nice tube upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rats! He doesn't have them listed anymore. Must have sold out.


----------



## RogerB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm working on a semi-comprehensive Little Dot tube rolling guide, I'll post it when it's ready but in the meantime send me a PM if you have specific questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I would start with Mullard M8161 for the EF92, but make sure that it has the Mullard shield printed on the tube. As to where to find them, I've gotten some pretty good tubes and service from this seller on ebay, there might be other sources as well._

 

Hey DoA, do the M8161 tubes work in the MKIII???


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RogerB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey DoA, do the M8161 tubes work in the MKIII???_

 

They do and they work VERY well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are made by Mullard and are the military version of EF92. They're my favorite EF92's.


----------



## Danika k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with the seller DoA has pointed out. He usually has a great selection and his tubes are the best quality I have seen on ebay so far._

 

Thanks Penchum, you mentioned him a while ago and I took your advice and bought some tubes from him and they're great! Man, tube rolling is so much fun. I'm curious about which of his current tubes would you recommend?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Danika k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Penchum, you mentioned him a while ago and I took your advice and bought some tubes from him and they're great! Man, tube rolling is so much fun. I'm curious about which of his current tubes would you recommend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The GE 5 stars would be nice, also the Amperex. Both of these have excellent properties.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The GE 5 stars would be nice, also the Amperex. Both of these have excellent properties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What Penchum said. I also have a pair of National 403B's and they sound gorgeous, better than the more common Western Electric 403B's in my opinion. I believe they're actually Tung-Sol made tubes branded by National, IIRC. The price seems quite reasonable too considering that it's a NOS matched pair in original boxes and all. It's hard to find 403B's in good condition these days and most of the time 403B's come individually, grossly unbalanced, and are pretty banged up in my experience (learned the hard way from buying from some shady dealers).


----------



## Joshatdot

I've been burning/breaking it in since, 12:30~12:45 PM. AV-710 HQ Alt Out, v4.73b Drivers, OEM mini to Stereo RCA cable, OEM 1/4" Adapter, SR80's, Default Gain, Volume @ 30/100.


----------



## doubletaps

I find the sound coming out of my headphones being sibilant after using the amp...

 Would a change in tubes help (using the stock ones) or should i be looking for a new headphone?

 Currently on iPod>mini-RCA>LDMk2>MS1


----------



## Joshatdot

Anyone else's MKII feel very warm to the touch? not HOT..but very warm, top of the case.

 Also should I clean the tubes with something to get rid of any finger prints? Of course I'll let the tubes cool before cleaning.


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone else's MKII feel very warm to the touch? not HOT..but very warm, top of the case.

 Also should I clean the tubes with something to get rid of any finger prints? Of course I'll let the tubes cool before cleaning._

 

I think that's normal. Can't remember where i read it but is the case supposed to act like a "giant heat-sink"?

 Mine is fairly warm to the touch everywhere except the plastic knob.

 I use one of those LCD screen cleaning clothes to wipe off prints on both the glossy casing and the tubes. Works well enough.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find the sound coming out of my headphones being sibilant after using the amp...

 Would a change in tubes help (using the stock ones) or should i be looking for a new headphone?

 Currently on iPod>mini-RCA>LDMk2>MS1_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone else's MKII feel very warm to the touch? not HOT..but very warm, top of the case.

 Also should I clean the tubes with something to get rid of any finger prints? Of course I'll let the tubes cool before cleaning._

 

Sounds like you just need some more hours on the amp and tubes. 45-60 brings about most noticeable changes, 100-125 and you'll top out. Yes, the case and transformer housing will get warm, this means it is actually cooling. When the tubes are cold, even glass cleaner will do the trick, just be careful not to wipe off the lettering, or you will have a hard time remembering which tube is which! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked back at my notes, and the stock tubes did take almost 55 hrs to open up and sound better. But, the question still is valid. Yes, premium tubes will blow your mind. It works out pretty good if you can spend time with the defaults now, while tubes you order or win, are on their way too you. Have fun!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been burning/breaking it in since, 12:30~12:45 PM. AV-710 HQ Alt Out, v4.73b Drivers, OEM mini to Stereo RCA cable, OEM 1/4" Adapter, SR80's, Default Gain, Volume @ 30/100._

 

Nice Pic!!


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Pic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got my Canon A570 IS in the mail today too! Today is a good day!

 As they were breaking in, I went shopping and got a Sandisk 4GB SDHC for $30 and a Case Logic for $10 at Office Depot.


----------



## fraseyboy

Hey Penchum, exactly what cables came with the Mk II? I need to know if I have to buy an RCA-RCA cable to connect it to my Beresford or if it comes with one. Thanks!


----------



## doubletaps

^^^

 I am not Penchum but...

 It comes with RCA-RCA cables.


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, premium tubes will blow your mind._

 

Would the difference be like night and day?

 Tube rolling doesn't seem to hurt both ways thou, looks like i have to start my hunt.


----------



## Joshatdot

Mine came with a mini to RCA cable


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^

 I am not Penchum but...

 It comes with RCA-RCA cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not Penchum either but I just want to say that the RCA-RCA cables the LDs came with are actually of pretty good quality. I would say retail for those cables in the US would probably be worth $10. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw them since I was expecting some cheap freebies, it's a nice touch.


----------



## Vandal

Lovely review!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Penchum, exactly what cables came with the Mk II? I need to know if I have to buy an RCA-RCA cable to connect it to my Beresford or if it comes with one. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

"The contents of the box were; the MKII, a retail package of RCA cords, a ¼ headphone adapter, three tiny blue jumpers, a power cord and the English user’s manual."

 Gottcha!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would the difference be like night and day?

 Tube rolling doesn't seem to hurt both ways thou, looks like i have to start my hunt._

 

It is actually kinda neat. You burn-in with the defaults, they sound pretty darn good and you're happy, then you purchase some recommended tubes, swap them out and take a long listen. NOS tubes are like "sleepers", they are a little rustic out of the gate, but about 15-20 minutes later, you're picking up your jaw off the floor as they change while you are listening and you can tell it! It's great fun and the end result is usually much more than you expected! Then you fall in love with your amp for the second time in three weeks, and that just makes the music all that much better.


----------



## doubletaps

Sounds good!

 On a side note, anyone know where we can get spares for the little blue jumpers?

 Misplaced one yesterday already so i thought i might as well start looking out for them.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^

 I am not Penchum but...

 It comes with RCA-RCA cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That would be good but...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine came with a mini to RCA cable_

 

So I dunno. Oh well, I guess I'll either get a Mini to RCA or RCA-RCA.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be good but...



 So I dunno. Oh well, I guess I'll either get a Mini to RCA or RCA-RCA._

 

It comes with the RCA to RCA patch cord. That is standard practice at Little-Dot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it will come on Friday, or is that too soon?


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It comes with the RCA to RCA patch cord. That is standard practice at Little-Dot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think it will come on Friday, or is that too soon?_

 

I wonder how I got a mini to RCA patch cord...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how I got a mini to RCA patch cord..._

 

I was wondering that myself! The RCA to RCA they include is a thicker double cable design with red and white octagon shaped ends. They provide that so the new user can hook up a source. The mini to 1/4 gold adapter is provided in case the new user has headphones with a mini connector. The blue jumpers are included so the new user can switch to EF92 tube family. Maybe you had the mini to RCA already? Look and see if you used the RCA to RCA, or maybe it is still in it's package, stashed somewhere. This happens to me all the time. I have a whole box of "stashed" stuff from previous purchases.


----------



## jpstereo

Received my Little Dot MKIII yesterday and I also got a mini to RCA cable. Very impressed with this unit on start-up! A quality piece of gear and a steal at its asking price. Love it with the green power-on LED that I asked for. I am done with piercing blue LEDS!!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpstereo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my Little Dot MKIII yesterday and I also got a mini to RCA cable. Very impressed with this unit on start-up! A quality piece of gear and a steal at its asking price. Love it with the green power-on LED that I asked for. I am done with piercing blue LEDS!!_

 

Wow, thats interesting! I'll inquire about the patch cords for sure. Glad to hear yours has arrived! I love the quality and craftsmanship of the MK series. They represent such a massive change in "attitude" toward quality world wide products. I hope others will follow their lead! Don't forget to "mature" yours for the first 100 hours or so. Many great changes happen in that time.


----------



## jpstereo

Looking forward to burning this puppy in. I have several tube amps and this process is such a fun part of this wonderful hobby. Agreed on the quality/craftsmanship of the LD product line-up. I have a DV 336i and it isn't even close from an aesthetic viewpoint. Although - the 336i does sound great with NOS tubes. Looking forward to DoA's tube rolling guide for assistance!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

@jpstereo
 looking forward to your DV336i and LD MKIII comparo


----------



## golgi

I'll also be curious to see your comparison to the DV amp.


----------



## jpstereo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *golgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll also be curious to see your comparison to the DV amp._

 

Will do - just need to burn in the LD before I start!


----------



## fraseyboy

Mine arrived woot! I took photo's of the unboxing procedure incase they were needed so I might make an unboxing thread where I will review it a bit too.

 Mine came with Mini-RCA which is a bit annoying. Luckily I do have an RCA-RCA cable somewhere, but it's VERY bad quality and doesn't even have gold plated connectors.


----------



## BigStig

You people all suck. You have forced me to buy one. 







 I've wanted to try a tube amp for so long, and have been watching reviews of Little Dots for almost as long. The glowing (literally!) reviews here have put me over the edge. 

 Should be a nice upgrade from my PA2V2, right?


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


 Should be a nice upgrade from my PA2V2, right? 
 

hell yeah, you're comparing apple and watermelon.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You people all suck. You have forced me to buy one. 






 I've wanted to try a tube amp for so long, and have been watching reviews of Little Dots for almost as long. The glowing (literally!) reviews here have put me over the edge. 

 Should be a nice upgrade from my PA2V2, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A month from now, you'll be going, "PA2 what?"


----------



## Joshatdot

I've noticed after 36 hours, the whole amp seems to be running cooler. Before I could feel the heat radiating from it. My mouse is right next to it, and i don't feel the heat as much from it now.

 Also today after 48+ hour breakin, the bass has tamed quite abit, and also it seems to be quieter. IIRC, early on before I was listening to it 30~40 on the knob and was plenty loud. But now it seems that I need to be 50+ to be near the same loudness.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've noticed after 36 hours, the whole amp seems to be running cooler. Before I could feel the heat radiating from it. My mouse is right next to it, and i don't feel the heat as much from it now.

 Also today after 48+ hour breakin, the bass has tamed quite abit, and also it seems to be quieter. IIRC, early on before I was listening to it 30~40 on the knob and was plenty loud. But now it seems that I need to be 50+ to be near the same loudness._

 

Hope mine doesn't stop radiating heat. It'd be very useful on cold days to warm your hands up by hovering them over the tubes...

 Oh also, I just noticed that on the circuit board thing it says 'Little Dot MK I/II' on it.. Does this mean the MK II has the same circuit design as the MK I?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope mine doesn't stop radiating heat. It'd be very useful on cold days to warm your hands up by hovering them over the tubes...

 Oh also, I just noticed that on the circuit board thing it says 'Little Dot MK I/II' on it.. Does this mean the MK II has the same circuit design as the MK I?_

 

Nope. I think it was a printing mistake when the circuit board was designed. The MK1's board is like 1" x 2".


----------



## doubletaps

Yes!

 The sibilance is finally gone...

 Still need to roll some tubes to get that warm lush sound thou...

 Think i am around the 90 hour mark.

 The glossy finish on this thing is hypnotizing!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes!

 The sibilance is finally gone...

 Still need to roll some tubes to get that warm lush sound thou...

 Think i am around the 90 hour mark.

 The glossy finish on this thing is hypnotizing!_

 

Looks like your nearing the end of the "maturing" phase. It is so great when everything seems to come together at that point!


----------



## fraseyboy

My SPL meter arrived today and in case anyone's interested, with the Little Dot MK II on gain 10 going to the HD580's with the stock cable I found that when the volume level is on about 12 it peaks at around 85 DB C weighted so listening at that level for around 8 hours would cause hearing damage. I was quite surprised at that as it seems VERY loud to me and I would never listen that high.

 I just noticed that my MK II seems to be making a very high pitched noise every now and then... I suspect people of the older generation would not be able to hear it (like the sound that a CRT TV makes) but I can hear it loud and clear and it's fairly annoying... I think it might be coming from the power supply thing sticking out of the top. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My SPL meter arrived today and in case anyone's interested, with the Little Dot MK II on gain 10 going to the HD580's with the stock cable I found that when the volume level is on about 12 it peaks at around 85 DB C weighted so listening at that level for around 8 hours would cause hearing damage. I was quite surprised at that as it seems VERY loud to me and I would never listen that high.

 I just noticed that my MK II seems to be making a very high pitched noise every now and then... I suspect people of the older generation would not be able to hear it (like the sound that a CRT TV makes) but I can hear it loud and clear and it's fairly annoying... I think it might be coming from the power supply thing sticking out of the top. Anyone else getting this?_

 

Thanks for the SPL test. Very interesting! No wonder I like listening around the 9-10 o'clock area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The super high pitched noise is most likely the tubes, if it comes and goes. You can switch tubes left for right or just leave it be. It will disappear with time, unless a tube is "bad", which would be very rare.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the SPL test. Very interesting! No wonder I like listening around the 9-10 o'clock area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The super high pitched noise is most likely the tubes, if it comes and goes. You can switch tubes left for right or just leave it be. It will disappear with time, unless a tube is "bad", which would be very rare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah good. I think it's mostly gone now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another question though, is it safe to have my MK II turned on without anything plugged in? I read somewhere that some tube amps are meant to have a 'load' connected and its unsafe to have them running without one... Is this true for the MK II? I'm paranoid I might break it somehow


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah good. I think it's mostly gone now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another question though, is it safe to have my MK II turned on without anything plugged in? I read somewhere that some tube amps are meant to have a 'load' connected and its unsafe to have them running without one... Is this true for the MK II? I'm paranoid I might break it somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Now I know you really do love your MKII!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My understanding of this "must have a load" is when a source is being input to the amp. However, I can't imagine a scenario where it would be on, with no input and no output. A Night-Light? Room Heater? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I would follow the simple use rules for all audio. Hook everything up, turn down the volume, turn the unit on. When done, turn it off. Doing this will eliminate any chance of something bad happening.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





Now I know you really do love your MKII!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My understanding of this "must have a load" is when a source is being input to the amp. However, I can't imagine a scenario where it would be on, with no input and no output. A Night-Light? Room Heater? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I would follow the simple use rules for all audio. Hook everything up, turn down the volume, turn the unit on. When done, turn it off. Doing this will eliminate any chance of something bad happening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But I was just thinking about if I do a direct comparison to my GV6 I would swap the headphones from one amp to the other so my 580's wouldn't be connected to the MKII for a short while at a time while i compare it to the GV6... Is this safe?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I was just thinking about if I do a direct comparison to my GV6 I would swap the headphones from one amp to the other so my 580's wouldn't be connected to the MKII for a short while at a time while i compare it to the GV6... Is this safe?_

 

As long as the volume is at zero, you'll be just fine. I've had to do this with reviews quite often and it doesn't hurt anything. Have fun!!


----------



## Joshatdot

Did I burn in/break in my MKII tooo much?

 IIRC, I don't hear as much bass/sub bass before I did the burn in.


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I burn in/break in my MKII tooo much?

 IIRC, I don't hear as much bass/sub bass before I did the burn in._

 

I don't think you can burn in tubes "too much".

 Unless the sound you are getting is very lifeless, that means the tubes are nearing the end of their lifespan.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I burn in/break in my MKII tooo much?

 IIRC, I don't hear as much bass/sub bass before I did the burn in._

 

Some tubes exhibit more bass (sometimes bloated too) in the beginning and as they settle in, the excess goes away. If the bass sounds tighter and not as loud, this is probably normal. Some folks just have to have more bass (after they settle) and this is why Mullards are a favorite upgrade.


----------



## Seba

I can say that I do have enough bass when it is meant to be in the recording. Yesterday I listened to Rammstein's "Mutter" album and I have never heard it sound so powerful. Also in trance music the bass is huge. My RS-2's are vibrating on my head.


----------



## Joshatdot

kk, I'll look into Mullards soon. Which ones? I found some 403 Mullard EF95's from that one eBay seller mentioned earlier.

 Also, do I need to wait xx minutes for the amp to "warm up"?


----------



## penguindude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kk, I'll look into Mullards soon. Which ones? I found some 403 Mullard EF95's from that one eBay seller mentioned earlier.

 Also, do I need to wait xx minutes for the amp to "warm up"?_

 

Yes, for me, 5 minutes of warming up would suffice.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kk, I'll look into Mullards soon. Which ones? I found some 403 Mullard EF95's from that one eBay seller mentioned earlier.

 Also, do I need to wait xx minutes for the amp to "warm up"?_

 

I haven't gotten a chance to try the Mullard 403's yet, so it would be a gamble unless someone here has tried them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you switched to EF92 mode, you should try these: Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - eBay (item 280195645700 end time Feb-01-08 13:41:19 PST)
 They are some of the best and they have the shield printed on the tube.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kk, I'll look into Mullards soon. Which ones? I found some 403 Mullard EF95's from that one eBay seller mentioned earlier.

 Also, do I need to wait xx minutes for the amp to "warm up"?_

 

Joshatdot, you will also want to replace the Chinese power tubes in the back with Russian built power tubes 6N6P like these: 6n6p, Industrial Electrical Test, Vintage Electronics items on eBay.com

 I ordered a set of 8 when I had to get them for the review. They cost less that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 To be more specific, I ordered this set of 8, due to the factory they were made in, in Russia: ECC99 / E182CC / RUSSIAN 6N6P / 8 NEW NOS !!! - eBay (item 160201803223 end time Jan-30-08 06:09:59 PST)

 According to my information sources, this factory made some of the best tubes ever produced in Russia.
 Have a good one!!


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are some of the best and they have the shield printed on the tube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What does the shield signify?

 I have seen some Mullards around without the shield logo, are they knock-offs?


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If you switched to EF92 mode, you should try these: Mullard M8161 / CV4015 Mil. Spec. Little Dot Amp EF92 - eBay (item 280195645700 end time Feb-01-08 13:41:19 PST)
 They are some of the best and they have the shield printed on the tube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2! Great tubes and a good honest seller.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does the shield signify?

 I have seen some Mullards around without the shield logo, are they knock-offs?_

 

They are most likely not knock-offs but we've discovered that for the M-series tubes (such as the M8161), Mullards with shields sound better than those without.


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are most likely not knock-offs but we've discovered that for the M-series tubes (such as the M8161), Mullards with shields sound better than those without._

 

Very interesting...

 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Penchum

I don't know if this tube has ever come up here before, but I just have to share what I have discovered. I was browsing eBay last week, looking for better EF95 compatible driver tubes for my MKII. By shear luck, I ran into this posting: 6AK5-EF95-5654 Russian Tube 6Zh1P-EV. Lot of 8 - eBay (item 330202746324 end time Jan-15-08 11:01:07 PST)

 I received the 6Zh1P-EV's last Saturday and re-configured my MKII for EF95 mode, and put a set in. What a shocker! Right out of the box these sound better than any other EF95 I have tried. I let them play constant until Monday afternoon, when I sat down and did some critical listening. Wide sound stage, crystal clear highs, smooth mids and bass that is very unlike most EF95s. This bass goes all the way down, while remaining and maintaining a flat frequency response! I tell you what these remind me of,,,they remind me of the old WWII era GE 5 star tubes. Maybe even better than that! What a bargain too! Eight tubes in the set and the seller includes an extra two for doing business with him! I hope some of you MKII and MKIII owners will get a chance to try these. They really are worth your time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a good one!


----------



## headcheck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if this tube has ever come up here before, but I just have to share what I have discovered. I was browsing eBay last week, looking for better EF95 compatible driver tubes for my MKII. By shear luck, I ran into this posting: 6AK5-EF95-5654 Russian Tube 6Zh1P-EV. Lot of 8 - eBay (item 330202746324 end time Jan-15-08 11:01:07 PST)

 I received the 6Zh1P-EV's last Saturday and re-configured my MKII for EF95 mode, and put a set in. What a shocker! Right out of the box these sound better than any other EF95 I have tried. I let them play constant until Monday afternoon, when I sat down and did some critical listening. Wide sound stage, crystal clear highs, smooth mids and bass that is very unlike most EF95s. This bass goes all the way down, while remaining and maintaining a flat frequency response! I tell you what these remind me of,,,they remind me of the old WWII era GE 5 star tubes. Maybe even better than that! What a bargain too! Eight tubes in the set and the seller includes an extra two for doing business with him! I hope some of you MKII and MKIII owners will get a chance to try these. They really are worth your time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a good one!_

 

You building quiet an inventory there Dave. So when are you doing a CLEARANCE SALE?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headcheck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You building quiet an inventory there Dave. So when are you doing a CLEARANCE SALE?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From the looks of this room, I'd say it can't wait too much longer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And that is just the "matched stuff". I have a box with all the others in it. Sets of 5 and that kind of thing. Eventually, I will and I haven't forgotten about you either, Mullards!


----------



## BigStig

So excited, my MKII has made it to US Customs! 

 To those that ordered from David, about how long did it take to arrive once it made it through customs?

 Edit: N/M, I see from the review, 'ordered on the 25th, received on the 31st'. Wow, so I could maybe see this thing as early as later this week. Maybe early next week since I live in the midwest vs. Arizona.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So excited, my MKII has made it to US Customs! 

 To those that ordered from David, about how long did it take to arrive once it made it through customs?

 Edit: N/M, I see from the review, 'ordered on the 25th, received on the 31st'. Wow, so I could maybe see this thing as early as later this week. Maybe early next week since I live in the midwest vs. Arizona._

 

Hehe! Ya, it fools you though. San Fransisco to Arizona is a LONG ways! If your's clears customs today, you may have it Thursday or Friday. That would be cool!


----------



## BigStig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe! Ya, it fools you though. San Fransisco to Arizona is a LONG ways! If your's clears customs today, you may have it Thursday or Friday. That would be cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thursday or Friday?!?! Try TODAY! Absolutely incredible shipping considering this thing just traveled a couple thousand miles. Ordered on Thursday morning, received the following Wednesday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds fantastic. I know that the tubes aren't broken in and that will take a couple hundred hours or so, but wow oh wow does this thing sound SMOOOTH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One quick question though: I checked the dip switches just to make sure they were set correctly for my high-impedance HD650's. The manual says the default is both 1 and 2 off, and that's for high-impedance. I'm glad I checked because both pairs of dip switches were actually set to the side that says ON, and so I flipped both pairs to the other side. Is this the correct setting for my HD650's?

 mmmmm glowy tubey goodness. Did I mention that they even smell good as they're warming up?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thursday or Friday?!?! Try TODAY! Absolutely incredible shipping considering this thing just traveled a couple thousand miles. Ordered on Thursday morning, received the following Wednesday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds fantastic. I know that the tubes aren't broken in and that will take a couple hundred hours or so, but wow oh wow does this thing sound SMOOOTH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One quick question though: I checked the dip switches just to make sure they were set correctly for my high-impedance HD650's. The manual says the default is both 1 and 2 off, and that's for high-impedance. I'm glad I checked because both pairs of dip switches were actually set to the side that says ON, and so I flipped both pairs to the other side. Is this the correct setting for my HD650's?

 mmmmm glowy tubey goodness. Did I mention that they even smell good as they're warming up?



_

 

Fast! Fast! Fast! Shipping at the speed of light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yepper, both off is what you want. I love the smell of new tube amps in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are in for a real treat too. It just gets better and better from here. Put some hours on the clock and try not to freak out when the 40-55 hour changes take place. I just love Little-Dot amps!


----------



## doubletaps

I just swapped out the stock power cable on my LD MkII.

 The bass is sounding cleaner and tighter now, i also feel that my setup is brighter now.

 Another tweak for you owners to play around with!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubletaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just swapped out the stock power cable on my LD MkII.

 The bass is sounding cleaner and tighter now, i also feel that my setup is brighter now.

 Another tweak for you owners to play around with!_

 

What did you swap it with?


----------



## doubletaps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What did you swap it with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Belden 83803 with Wattgate 320i IEC and hospital grade plug.


----------



## Penchum

Last week, my NOS 6CQ6 EF92 Haltrons came in. After about 45 hours, they sound almost identical to Mullard 6CQ6's, but cost substantially less.


----------



## BigStig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fast! Fast! Fast! Shipping at the speed of light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yepper, both off is what you want. I love the smell of new tube amps in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are in for a real treat too. It just gets better and better from here. Put some hours on the clock and try not to freak out when the 40-55 hour changes take place. I just love Little-Dot amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So what should I expect? I'm creeping up to about the 40-hour mark. I want to say that the bass is cleaner. Listening to some bass heavy electronica (Massive Attack, Phutureprimitive, etc), the massively low bass is fantastic and it seems more accurate than it was in the beginning. I can certainly tell a difference in power from this amp vs my PA2V2. Bass never sounded like this. 

 I haven't detected a change really in mids or highs as it's aging. Still absolutely as smooth and accurate as it was when I first fired it up. I cannot believe how velvety and rich female vocals such as Jane Monheit, Madeline Peyroux, and of course, Norah Jones sound through this amp. Stunning, really. Very sonically similar to my buddy's $50k B&W 2-channel listening room. And that's saying a lot from not even $1k worth of equipment. Excellent 'dimensionality', too. Really great channel separation and directionality from instruments. Nice and wide soundstage. I can even pick up a bit of soundstage _depth_ from some of my 'deeper' recordings (Chesky stuff, for instance). I don't know if headphones can ever accomplish a truly deep soundstage like a good speaker setup can, but it's pretty amazing. 

 For example, I have one live recording where someone in the audience coughs. At home listening to this, I've actually been fooled into thinking that someone was actually coughing in the room behind my den. The effect is pretty neat. While working and listening to the same recording at work, I didn't really realize it was that song and actually hit pause and took off my headphones when it happened, thinking someone was coughing/clearing their throat at my office door, which is behind me. First time that's ever happened with headphones. Bravo!

 I'm also surprised that it works quite well with sub-par sources such as XM Radio. Right now I'm listening to XM Pops (one of their higher-bandwidth channels) through it and it actually sounds pretty good. Sure, there are compression artifacts, but it's pleasant enough to listen to. The warm mid-range of this amp works really nicely to help take away some of the coldness of XM's compression. No, it won't turn a lump of coal into a diamond, but it's not grinding the coal up and blowing it in my face as I thought it might.

 Luckily I can listen to headphones at work, and my work schedule allows for 4 or 5 hours of music every day, now done entirely with my LD MKII + HD650 pair. Talk about heaven in my office...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what should I expect? I'm creeping up to about the 40-hour mark. I want to say that the bass is cleaner. Listening to some bass heavy electronica (Massive Attack, Phutureprimitive, etc), the massively low bass is fantastic and it seems more accurate than it was in the beginning. I can certainly tell a difference in power from this amp vs my PA2V2. Bass never sounded like this. 

 I haven't detected a change really in mids or highs as it's aging. Still absolutely as smooth and accurate as it was when I first fired it up. I cannot believe how velvety and rich female vocals such as Jane Monheit, Madeline Peyroux, and of course, Norah Jones sound through this amp. Stunning, really. Very sonically similar to my buddy's $50k B&W 2-channel listening room. And that's saying a lot from not even $1k worth of equipment. Excellent 'dimensionality', too. Really great channel separation and directionality from instruments. Nice and wide soundstage. I can even pick up a bit of soundstage depth from some of my 'deeper' recordings (Chesky stuff, for instance). I don't know if headphones can ever accomplish a truly deep soundstage like a good speaker setup can, but it's pretty amazing. 

 For example, I have one live recording where someone in the audience coughs. At home listening to this, I've actually been fooled into thinking that someone was actually coughing in the room behind my den. The effect is pretty neat. While working and listening to the same recording at work, I didn't really realize it was that song and actually hit pause and took off my headphones when it happened, thinking someone was coughing/clearing their throat at my office door, which is behind me. First time that's ever happened with headphones. Bravo!

 I'm also surprised that it works quite well with sub-par sources such as XM Radio. Right now I'm listening to XM Pops (one of their higher-bandwidth channels) through it and it actually sounds pretty good. Sure, there are compression artifacts, but it's pleasant enough to listen to. The warm mid-range of this amp works really nicely to help take away some of the coldness of XM's compression. No, it won't turn a lump of coal into a diamond, but it's not grinding the coal up and blowing it in my face as I thought it might.

 Luckily I can listen to headphones at work, and my work schedule allows for 4 or 5 hours of music every day, now done entirely with my LD MKII + HD650 pair. Talk about heaven in my office..._

 

Makes you want to take it home with you, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The bass will improve a little more, the mids will maintain that great sound, and the highs will get more definition, like cymbals ringing instead of crashing sound. The tubes themselves are either done, or very close to done already. The rest is in the amp itself. I think you are doing it the right way too. Get very familiar with the default tube set, the changes happen while you listen, and then tube rolling will impact you like it should, when you feel you are ready. Good show!


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thursday or Friday?!?! Try TODAY! Absolutely incredible shipping considering this thing just traveled a couple thousand miles. Ordered on Thursday morning, received the following Wednesday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds fantastic. I know that the tubes aren't broken in and that will take a couple hundred hours or so, but wow oh wow does this thing sound SMOOOTH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One quick question though: I checked the dip switches just to make sure they were set correctly for my high-impedance HD650's. The manual says the default is both 1 and 2 off, and that's for high-impedance. I'm glad I checked because both pairs of dip switches were actually set to the side that says ON, and so I flipped both pairs to the other side. Is this the correct setting for my HD650's?

 mmmmm glowy tubey goodness. Did I mention that they even smell good as they're warming up?_

 

Yeah, the shipping is amazing. I think that Little Tube must send it before the money has even been payed O_O. I was a bit worried about that tube smell at first as I thought it was something burning... Good to know its normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Hmmm my tubes have probably warmed up by now. BRB!


----------



## BigStig

I do have one little question about the MKII, or perhaps tubes in general. When I flip it off, I shut down my source, then flip off the amp with my headphones still plugged in, then unplug them. But I noticed that a couple of seconds after I shut it down, I get a sort of neat little dinging noise from the headphones while it's plugged in. Almost like a wind chime or some sort of Tibetian meditation chime. It's actually kind of a lovely sound. Might do it in the right ear, then softer in the left, then maybe one more really faint one in the right. Just a little tink...tink.......tink. Is this normal? It certainly doesn't sound like a problem, just the tubes losing their charge or something.

 Is there a different startup/shutdown order that I should follow?

 Anyone else?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do have one little question about the MKII, or perhaps tubes in general. When I flip it off, I shut down my source, then flip off the amp with my headphones still plugged in, then unplug them. But I noticed that a couple of seconds after I shut it down, I get a sort of neat little dinging noise from the headphones while it's plugged in. Almost like a wind chime or some sort of Tibetian meditation chime. It's actually kind of a lovely sound. Might do it in the right ear, then softer in the left, then maybe one more really faint one in the right. Just a little tink...tink.......tink. Is this normal? It certainly doesn't sound like a problem, just the tubes losing their charge or something.

 Is there a different startup/shutdown order that I should follow?

 Anyone else?_

 

Quite normal. It is your reward for using tubes! I have often thought about trying to capture that sound and record it for tinkering. Another way to hear them is get your ears as close to the tubes as possible (don't burn them) and listen that way. The sound through the headphones gets cut off early as power diminishes. Outside, they can clink and twink for a little while longer.


----------



## Penchum

I've been rolling in some EF91's lately, and both brands have an excellent sound! They seem to be very similar to the 6CQ6 EF92's in sound quality and dynamics. Some are going fairly cheap on eBay, so this is another way around paying the extra high prices on the most popular 6CQ6's, if you have a MKII or MKIII.


----------



## FrankWong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been rolling in some EF91's lately, and both brands have an excellent sound! They seem to be very similar to the 6CQ6 EF92's in sound quality and dynamics. Some are going fairly cheap on eBay, so this is another way around paying the extra high prices on the most popular 6CQ6's, if you have a MKII or MKIII. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are these (Mullard CV131 / 6CQ6 Little Dot Amp MkII MkIV EF92 - eBay (item 280201494031 end time Feb-23-08 09:32:32 PST)) good 6CQ6 tubes? How do they sound compared to stock? Im really interesting in buying a pair but want to check with you guys first.

 -Frank


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrankWong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are these (Mullard CV131 / 6CQ6 Little Dot Amp MkII MkIV EF92 - eBay (item 280201494031 end time Feb-23-08 09:32:32 PST)) good 6CQ6 tubes? How do they sound compared to stock? Im really interesting in buying a pair but want to check with you guys first.

 -Frank_

 

Yes indeed. I have a set of those and really like them. They will blow the stock ones away, totally!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrankWong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are these (Mullard CV131 / 6CQ6 Little Dot Amp MkII MkIV EF92 - eBay (item 280201494031 end time Feb-23-08 09:32:32 PST)) good 6CQ6 tubes? How do they sound compared to stock? Im really interesting in buying a pair but want to check with you guys first._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes indeed. I have a set of those and really like them. They will blow the stock ones away, totally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree with Penchum, the Mullard CV131 are very nice sounding tubes indeed, especially compared with stock. The price is right for a matched pair and that seller is pretty awesome, good find.


----------



## iReally

This thread is killing me. I want to go tube so bad...


----------



## dazzer1975

me too, ive soooooooo coe close to ordering a little dot but have no idea about tube amps or what equipment I would need or if I could just connect it up to my portable sources.

 They look sexy as hell tube amps


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iReally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread is killing me. I want to go tube so bad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_me too, ive soooooooo coe close to ordering a little dot but have no idea about tube amps or what equipment I would need or if I could just connect it up to my portable sources.

 They look sexy as hell tube amps_

 

Just so you guys know, I use my Zune80 hooked up to my MKII all the time. I'm using WMA lossless files on it and usually listen with my HD-580 or 600s.
 Sometimes I listen to some older files done at 320, and they are ok too.
 I have rolled in some different tubes, but even the stock tubes sound great!
 If you are looking for a low cost/high return way into tubes, this is it.


----------



## breakfastchef

I ordered my MKII yesterday. David sent his 'thank-you-for-your-order' email promptly. The P.S. to the message was...

_"P.S. Please do not "burn-in" your Little Dot in marathon sessions and try to limit it to 8 hours at a time. Please also make sure it's in a cool, well-ventilated area when you are doing so."_

 What is he actually saying? Is there something I need to know about operating this tube amp? Have there been (un)reported mishaps from improper operations? Does this mean you should not drink and use a tube amp? The second part of his comment refers to hot tubes and build up of heat.


----------



## Capunk

Burn-in : is a process, maturing all components inside your amp by running constant electricity over the circuit. In simple word, many people here tried to burn-in their audio equipment by playing music through their audio equipments 24/7 non stop (usually stop at 100 - 300 hours mark), in your case, David tried to warn you, do not burn in your LD amp constantly non stop, limit 8 hours / day and make sure it's on ventilated area... because Tubes amp is hot & fragile... constant non stop using it will cause some mishap, for example : explode (i'm joking on this one)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my MKII yesterday. David sent his 'thank-you-for-your-order' email promptly. The P.S. to the message was...

"P.S. Please do not "burn-in" your Little Dot in marathon sessions and try to limit it to 8 hours at a time. Please also make sure it's in a cool, well-ventilated area when you are doing so."

 What is he actually saying? Is there something I need to know about operating this tube amp? Have there been (un)reported mishaps from improper operations? Does this mean you should not drink and use a tube amp? The second part of his comment refers to hot tubes and build up of heat._

 

Not that I've ever heard of, and this would be the place to hear about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It is a safe practice to give the unit a break and let it cool down after 8 hours and then do another 8 hours and so on. I didn't on mine, because I was writing a review of it at the time, and endurance is always a thing to consider when evaluating. It's a great tube amp, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just so you guys know, I use my Zune80 hooked up to my MKII all the time. I'm using WMA lossless files on it and usually listen with my HD-580 or 600s.
 Sometimes I listen to some older files done at 320, and they are ok too.
 I have rolled in some different tubes, but even the stock tubes sound great!
 If you are looking for a low cost/high return way into tubes, this is it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome stuff, thanks for that, just what I wanted to know.

 mmmmmmmmm toooooooooooooobes muhahahaha


----------



## Penchum

Hi,

 Note: It takes a resistor change in the MKII to be able to use the 6H30PI-EB power tubes for any length of time. Without the resistor change, it will run too hot and cause unknown damage over time. This was found out after many of us had already started testing the newer power tube. Thanks!

 Just an update for MKII users. I have been testing the Sovtek NOS 6H30PI-EB power tubes in my MKII. To me, they represent a more defined and deeper bass, better (smoother) mids and improved clarity in the highs. This was in comparison to the Russian 6H6N power tubes used in the original review.

 I really like this power tube. As an upgrade, the cost isn't all that bad at $36 a pair plus shipping. Here is the link to that price (with pic of tube): Musicdirect - SOVTEK - 6H30Pi TUBE SUPER LINEAR DUAL TRIODE (EA)

 I did test the Electro Harminex 6H30PI Gold power tubes in the MKII. They didn't add anything extra IMHO and do cost a good bit more, so it makes better sense to get the Sovtek NOS tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!!


----------



## cowboyjack2008

Thanks for all the great info. in this thread. Largely because of this thread, I went ahead and picked up a used Little Dot II+ awhile back. (Yes, I know it is not a MKII.) With my Senn 595s, my non-audiophile ears could not be happier. I have been hearing things on CDs I know very well that I had never heard before and enjoying music in a way I have not enjoyed it since I was a teenager. Not bad for less than $150 if you ask me. Is there a better musical bargain out there???


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cowboyjack2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the great info. in this thread. Largely because of this thread, I went ahead and picked up a used Little Dot II+ awhile back. (Yes, I know it is not a MKII.) With my Senn 595s, my non-audiophile ears could not be happier. I have been hearing things on CDs I know very well that I had never heard before and enjoying music in a way I have not enjoyed it since I was a teenager. Not bad for less than $150 if you ask me. Is there a better musical bargain out there???_

 

The LDII+ was a good unit. Check out some M8161 or CV131 by either Mullard or United Electron when you have the chance, they improve on the stock Ediswan EF92's greatly.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cowboyjack2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the great info. in this thread. Largely because of this thread, I went ahead and picked up a used Little Dot II+ awhile back. (Yes, I know it is not a MKII.) With my Senn 595s, my non-audiophile ears could not be happier. I have been hearing things on CDs I know very well that I had never heard before and enjoying music in a way I have not enjoyed it since I was a teenager. Not bad for less than $150 if you ask me. Is there a better musical bargain out there???_

 

The only one that comes to mind is the MKIII at $199. It's a lot more amp, better components and tons of tube rolling options. I just got mine and it is a sweet unit!


----------



## spookygonk

Yeah, but to be fair you have all the Little Dot amps now, don't you?


----------



## breakfastchef

I have to say that 90% of my headphone listening is now on the LD MKII. Thanks to Penchum for his outstanding review, I took the plunge into tube amps. I also have an iBasso D1 and find the MKII to be more 'listenable' for certain types of music. I know listenable is not really a word, but certain Jazz and rock tunes are way too forward and bright with the D1. The MKII presents a mellower, less forward presentation. I assume this make sense to anyone that may be reading this.

 What I am saying is that the MKII is wonderful to my mid-fi ears. I have purchased some new tubes I plan to use in the future, but I would recommend this tube amp to anyone. Penchum, thanks for your wonderful work. I am having a blast.

 The D1 is in no way a useless amp. In fact, it shines as a USB/Dac and does a very good job as a headphone amp. I just happen to really enjoy the sound from the MKII. Anyone on the fence?? Go for it!!


----------



## BigStig

Must... resist...urge...to...upgrade... MKII.....

 LA LA LA.. I can't hear you.. LA LA LA LA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I'm brand new to tubed amps and absolutely love (LOVE!!) my MKII as is, but as a 'tinkerer', I am curious about tube rolling. So these tubes would replace the bigger tubes, the power tubes, right? Do you have to flip any of the dip switches or is it truly a plug-and-play upgrade?

 Super-dumb question, but can anyone explain the difference between what each pair of tubes is actually doing for the sound, front vs. back?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 Just an update for MKII users. I have been testing the Sovtek NOS 6H30PI-EB power tubes in my MKII. To me, they represent a more defined and deeper bass, better (smoother) mids and improved clarity in the highs. This was in comparison to the Russian 6H6N power tubes used in the original review.

 I really like this power tube. As an upgrade, the cost isn't all that bad at $36 a pair plus shipping. Here is the link to that price (with pic of tube): Musicdirect - SOVTEK - 6H30Pi TUBE SUPER LINEAR DUAL TRIODE (EA)

 I did test the Electro Harminex 6H30PI Gold power tubes in the MKII. They didn't add anything extra IMHO and do cost a good bit more, so it makes better sense to get the Sovtek NOS tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but to be fair you have all the Little Dot amps now, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

All that I'm going to get, except maybe the balanced amp when it comes out. I don't have the MKIV standard. It kinda seemed pointless to get that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be totally fair, there is nothing negative about the MKII or MKIII. The MKII benefits from being the last one in the MK lineup, to be produced. That gives it a whole years worth of design changes and knowledge, the other MK series amps do not have. So, it is an overachiever. I just love mine and listen too it much more than I thought I would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is so much more than just a "beginners" amp.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigStig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Must... resist...urge...to...upgrade... MKII.....

 LA LA LA.. I can't hear you.. LA LA LA LA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry, I'm brand new to tubed amps and absolutely love (LOVE!!) my MKII as is, but as a 'tinkerer', I am curious about tube rolling. So these tubes would replace the bigger tubes, the power tubes, right? Do you have to flip any of the dip switches or is it truly a plug-and-play upgrade?

 Super-dumb question, but can anyone explain the difference between what each pair of tubes is actually doing for the sound, front vs. back?_

 

Hehehe!


----------



## Penchum

I'm posting this, just in case someone missed the posts about changing the power tubes in the MKII & MKIII headphone amps.

 In order to change from the 6H6N-PI to the 6H30PI-EB power tubes, you MUST change out two resistors inside. The installed resistors are 64ohm and the ones to replace them with are 120ohms. If the change is not done, the tubes will run too hot and cause heat damage over time.

 PM me if you are thinking about doing this mod, and I'll try to help as much as I can. Thanks!!!


----------



## Weez

Has someone connected the Little-Dot MKII to a Keces DA-151 dac? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thinking of buying that dac to pair with the MKII.


----------



## ascherjim

I regret my asking this question rather than wading through the multiple posts on this forum which -- just may -- already provide me my answer. Please excuse me. Does anyone have a recommendation where I can currently purchase this Little-Dot MKII amplifier? I reside in the United States. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I regret my asking this question rather than wading through the multiple posts on this forum which -- just may -- already provide me my answer. Please excuse me. Does anyone have a recommendation where I can currently purchase this Little-Dot MKII amplifier? I reside in the United States. Thanks in advance._

 

I looks like they sold all the ebay listings out. Go here: Viewing a forum - Little Dot Headphone Amplifier and follow the purchasing information link. There will be info and a link on each model there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a good one!


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looks like they sold all the ebay listings out. Go here: Viewing a forum - Little Dot Headphone Amplifier and follow the purchasing information link. There will be info and a link on each model there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a good one!_

 

Penchum: Many thanks for the quick response, which is seemingly a currently viable one. Before I order -- and this again to save my wading through the thread at this particular time (I DO intend eventually to read the whole thing at leisure) -- is the additional tube set offered with it (2x 6JI, 2x 6N6) something you would recommend, or already have? Again, thanks and regards, Jim


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum: Many thanks for the quick response, which is seemingly a currently viable one. Before I order -- and this again to save my wading through the thread at this particular time (I DO intend eventually to read the whole thing at leisure) -- is the additional tube set offered with it (2x 6JI, 2x 6N6) something you would recommend, or already have? Again, thanks and regards, Jim_

 

In this case, with the MKII, I'd hold off and buy some NOS (New Old Stock) tubes after it arrives. The power tubes (large in rear) it comes with are 6H6N Russian made tubes. An upgrade to them is the 6H6N-PI Russian tube, which many Little-Dot owners have bought in lots of 8 or 10 and I'm sure they would sell a pair really cheap. The driver tubes (small in front) are ok, but no where near the quality sound makers you could pick up for very little cash.

 I always recommend to new owners, that they run their new amp for 100hrs with the stock tubes. This does two things. First, it lets you hear just how much the amp and the tubes change with some time under their belts, and second, it gives you a reference point (sound) so that when you try other tubes, it is easier to compare them with the reference you are more than familiar with, in your head.

 There are many excellent driver tubes in the EF92 and EF95 tube families. Many users here can help with tubes, so don't worry. You'll be joining the Little-Dot Family and everyone is in it for the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one!


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In this case, with the MKII, I'd hold off and buy some NOS (New Old Stock) tubes after it arrives. The power tubes (large in rear) it comes with are 6H6N Russian made tubes. An upgrade to them is the 6H6N-PI Russian tube, which many Little-Dot owners have bought in lots of 8 or 10 and I'm sure they would sell a pair really cheap. The driver tubes (small in front) are ok, but no where near the quality sound makers you could pick up for very little cash.

 I always recommend to new owners, that they run their new amp for 100hrs with the stock tubes. This does two things. First, it lets you hear just how much the amp and the tubes change with some time under their belts, and second, it gives you a reference point (sound) so that when you try other tubes, it is easier to compare them with the reference you are more than familiar with, in your head.

 There are many excellent driver tubes in the EF92 and EF95 tube families. Many users here can help with tubes, so don't worry. You'll be joining the Little-Dot Family and everyone is in it for the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Peachum: Again, thanks. But I'll risk burdening you with two more things before I let you go back about your business, as if you'd never heard from me! -- A question, and some explanation about why I'm proceeding as I am.

 The question: With all this talk in the forum about burning in of amps -- how do you recommend doing it?

 Second, I migrated to this forum from the Nokia N800 Internet Tablet forum, where we've been in the throes of trying to get a digital audio signal from the N800's USB port (which is an OTG (slave?)) port, but as the N800 has a Linux operating system, it's been possible to effect an internal switch to convert it as needed to a Host USB port. 

 I came upon your forum in furthering our Nokia forum's quest for possibly some illumination which might be found there on how we could further proceed, and along the way I thus became fascinated by it. As I myself listen to much classical music with CD's converted to the flac format on my iAudio7, I was quickly immersed in myriad threads of interest and consequence to me. (But we still haven't yet found a way to get the N800 to deliver digital music through it's Host-converted USB port!)

 Anyway, in my readings of various of your forum's threads (and especially of your own very detailed and persuasive reviews and other comments) I of course became aware of the Little Dot MKII (along with the Zero dac/amp). And today I attended your forum's regional meet here in Seattle, met some very interesting and pleasant people, but perhaps of even greater importance to me at this time -- I was able to try out the Little Dot MKII on the spot, with my own Sennheiser headphones and my flac-loaded iAudio7. (I believe it was member Joshatdot who had the MKII there.) I tried other amps as well, but I was so impressed with the MKII that I came home, got on the net and this forum, and hence my query to you and intent to buy. (And I will read your full review thread, but I have trouble on my two computer screens as the text doesn't fit within the margins, which is a circumstance that makes reading such a long thread difficult, and which I have not yet been able to remedy).

 So, there you have it -- for what it's worth. I'll hold off in possibly getting the Zero -- the cart before the horse? -- until I get myself a digital audio signal from somewhere. As I understand it, the Zero doesn't have a USB digital line out, so I can't use my laptop.)

 Again thanks and regards, Jim


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Peachum: Again, thanks. But I'll risk burdening you with two more things before I let you go back about your business, as if you'd never heard from me! -- A question, and some explanation about why I'm proceeding as I am.

 The question: With all this talk in the forum about burning in of amps -- how do you recommend doing it?

 Second, I migrated to this forum from the Nokia N800 Internet Tablet forum, where we've been in the throes of trying to get a digital audio signal from the N800's USB port (which is an OTG (slave?)) port, but as the N800 has a Linux operating system, it's been possible to effect an internal switch to convert it as needed to a Host USB port. 

 I came upon your forum in furthering our Nokia forum's quest for possibly some illumination which might be found there on how we could further proceed, and along the way I thus became fascinated by it. As I myself listen to much classical music with CD's converted to the flac format on my iAudio7, I was quickly immersed in myriad threads of interest and consequence to me. (But we still haven't yet found a way to get the N800 to deliver digital music through it's Host-converted USB port!)

 Anyway, in my readings of various of your forum's threads (and especially of your own very detailed and persuasive reviews and other comments) I of course became aware of the Little Dot MKII (along with the Zero dac/amp). And today I attended your forum's regional meet here in Seattle, met some very interesting and pleasant people, but perhaps of even greater importance to me at this time -- I was able to try out the Little Dot MKII on the spot, with my own Sennheiser headphones and my flac-loaded iAudio7. (I believe it was member Joshatdot who had the MKII there.) I tried other amps as well, but I was so impressed with the MKII that I came home, got on the net and this forum, and hence my query to you and intent to buy. (And I will read your full review thread, but I have trouble on my two computer screens as the text doesn't fit within the margins, which is a circumstance that makes reading such a long thread difficult, and which I have not yet been able to remedy).

 So, there you have it -- for what it's worth. I'll hold off in possibly getting the Zero -- the cart before the horse? -- until I get myself a digital audio signal from somewhere. As I understand it, the Zero doesn't have a USB digital line out, so I can't use my laptop.)

 Again thanks and regards, Jim_

 

Well, I'm not an expert on the USB side of things, but I have heard about several small devices that are USB sound cards that output SPDIF/Optical, so you could run an optical line to the Zero. Turtle Beach makes one I think, and there are others on eBay. So that might work out nice. Whether Linux has the drivers or not for such a device, I just don't know. But, over in the Computer as a source forum, I'm sure the answer is there. Lots of Linux users over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Burning in tube amps can be very simple. All you need to do is run a signal through it to your headphones. Play anything you like. Listen if you want too. It doesn't really matter the method, only that the amp is amplifying a signal and time goes by. Most do it in less than 8 hour sessions (to keep the temp down), let it cool to room temp, then start another session. A couple of weeks later and your tube amp sounds way better than it did out of the box and big smiles are everywhere.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm posting this, just in case someone missed the posts about changing the power tubes in the MKII & MKIII headphone amps.

 In order to change from the 6H6N-PI to the 6H30PI-EB power tubes, you MUST change out two resistors inside. The installed resistors are 64ohm and the ones to replace them with are 120ohms. If the change is not done, the tubes will run too hot and cause heat damage over time.

 PM me if you are thinking about doing this mod, and I'll try to help as much as I can. Thanks!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just wanted to follow up and let everyone know that I have completed the resistor mod to my MKII, so I'm using the 6H30PI NOS power tubes now. While this is an improvement, I don't recommend it for everyone. It takes some skill to get done and I wouldn't want anyone to mess up their nice MKII because I did mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is some talk of the mod over in the MKIII tube rolling thread and the Little-Dot Family threads. See ya!


----------



## ciphercomplete

This is a great thread. I can't wait for my MK II to arrive. I got mine from David off Ebay.


----------



## ciphercomplete

OK, this thing is insane. 
 It arrived earlier today and I can't stop listening. It makes my Creek sound like my old $22 Behringer HA400 amp (can I even call that an amp?)

 My K501s - This must be what God's voice sounds like.

 My ad700 has suddenly become a master of details and sublimely delivers any female vocal.

 My DR150s, which sound harsh and too analytic out of my Creek, now sound perfect and are my second favorites after my 501s even though they are even more detailed. And is that a bit of soundstage? Out of my DR150 rock cans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tubes are not even burned in yet and I am in heaven.

 Can't wait for my RCA NOS 5654 tubes to arrive. This thing can actually get better?

 Ebay is calling my Creek....


----------



## sunseeker888

hey cipher, true thats a great amplifier, I love mine too. 

 May I ask what gain setting you are using? I'm using 5x with switch 2 on.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ciphercomplete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, this thing is insane. 
 It arrived earlier today and I can't stop listening. It makes my Creek sound like my old $22 Behringer HA400 amp (can I even call that an amp?)

 My K501s - This must be what God's voice sounds like.

 My ad700 has suddenly become a master of details and sublimely delivers any female vocal.

 My DR150s, which sound harsh and too analytic out of my Creek, now sound perfect and are my second favorites after my 501s even though they are even more detailed. And is that a bit of soundstage? Out of my DR150 rock cans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tubes are not even burned in yet and I am in heaven.

 Can't wait for my RCA NOS 5654 tubes to arrive. This thing can actually get better?

 Ebay is calling my Creek...._

 

Congratulations! You will find the MKII "matures" at less than 100hrs. The tubes usually take 40-60 hours to mature. Yes indeed, it just gets better from here! If you can find enough patience, burn-in the MKII with the original tubes in it. At 100hrs or so, it will be done changing and you'll have the stock sound as a familiar reference. After that, tube roll all you want. You'll notice the changes from tube rolling immediately and as you burn-in the rolled in tubes, they will sound even better once they have had their 40-60 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations! You will find the MKII "matures" at less than 100hrs. The tubes usually take 40-60 hours to mature. Yes indeed, it just gets better from here! If you can find enough patience, burn-in the MKII with the original tubes in it. At 100hrs or so, it will be done changing and you'll have the stock sound as a familiar reference. After that, tube roll all you want. You'll notice the changes from tube rolling immediately and as you burn-in the rolled in tubes, they will sound even better once they have had their 40-60 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Welcome to the addiction!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. I will take your advice on not switching tubes before burn in. Its not like the stock sound bad or anything.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunseeker888* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey cipher, true thats a great amplifier, I love mine too. 

 May I ask what gain setting you are using? I'm using 5x with switch 2 on._

 

I have mine on the highest gain (10). The K501s need juice. 

 Since my Creek amp has issues with low impedance headphones I purchased a Etymotic 75ohm resistance adapter a while back for the ad700s and DR150s since they are both 32ohm. I am really glad I did that because it would be a pain to switch the gain on the little dot everytime I switched headphones. The Ety adapter isn't a perfect fix but it evens things out as my 501s still get maximum power and the other two get the same amount of power they would get if the Little Dot were set on the lowest gain. A seller on Ebay named "awwan" sells the adapter for $20.


----------



## Pierre59

Hi 

 I have just finished to read this post and I was amazed by your, not only fantastic review Penchum, but it is very professionnally made too.
 I want replace my Original Master Headphone amp by this L.D. MKII because I want to use it as preamp too with my little Trenad TA-10.1 and I what to know if it's a good idea.

 Is it true that some MK II and MK III can have some ground problem?

 My system is:
 Cambridge Azur CD player
 AKG K701
 Black Rhodium Illusion interconnect
 Trends Audio TA-10.1 integrated amp
 Audio-Art SC5 speaker cables
 JmLab Chorus 705S

 I have send an email to David on Ebay for somes inorfations.

 I Have read in a french forum that the tube are soldered in the MK II. Is it true?


 PS 
 I'm french-canadian. Excuse-me if my english is not very good.

 Merci Beaucoup ( Thanks ) 

 Pierre


----------



## ethebull

The tubes are not soldered - no issues - easy to remove and replace.

 There are no grounding issues any more than any grounded piece of gear. The use of a multi outlet strip or filtering box to a single outlet for your whole system should avoid any potential problems (true for any set-up)

 The preamp function will be fun for you to play with. You'll have to decide if using it as a "tube buffer" is pleasing for your system. Good chance you will enjoy it with most digital sources.

 Have fun!

 E


----------



## Pierre59

Thanks a lot ethebull. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will wait for some tube rolling suggestion to fit with my AKG headphone.


----------



## breakfastchef

I am nearing the 100 hour mark on my MKII and have Mullard 6CQ6/CV131 (E92)
 driver tubes and 6N6P power tubes ready to roll.


----------



## Pierre59

I have received an email from David sooner tonight. He asked to all my questions.

 Now, I must decide if I buy the L.D. and sell my Original Master or if I tweak my Trends TA-10.1 and I keep my headphone amp.


----------



## Pierre59

I will tweak my Trends finally. Mainly because there is swtich on the L.D. and I don't want plug and unplug each time that I listen music by my phone or by my speaker.

 Thanks for all.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

penchum can you recommend a tube set and a place to obtain .

 I have LD MKII

 thanks for the help


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alpha 1 Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_penchum can you recommend a tube set and a place to obtain .

 I have LD MKII

 thanks for the help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, first, I would go over to the MKIII tube rolling thread and ask the folks there, if someone would be kind enough to sell you a pair of 6H6N-PI power tubes. They are the best you can get for a stock MKII and most have bought them in lots of 8 or 10, so extras are around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Second, I'd look around eBay for a good driver tube. There are several really good ones to look for. In the EF95 compatibles, one is the Russian 6ZH1P-EV. Another is the Sylvania 5654/6AK5 with black plates and halo getters, and are sometimes hard to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The GE 5654 Mobile Radio tubes sound very nice, and cost little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you like the warm tube sound a lot, I'd recommend getting a pair of Mullard M8161's or Mullard 6CQ6 driver tubes. These are both EF92 compatibles, so you would have to set your jumpers accordingly.

 Hopefully, this will get you started.


----------



## breakfastchef

Quick question to fellow MKII owners...I rolled my tubes for the first time yesterday. I am running in the E92 'mode' with 6N6P power tubes and Mullard CV131 driver tubes. I notice this tube combo is running much hotter than the stock tubes. Is this normal? The only other thing I did while inside the case was to raise the gain.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick question to fellow MKII owners...I rolled my tubes for the first time yesterday. I am running in the E92 'mode' with 6N6P power tubes and Mullard CV131 driver tubes. I notice this tube combo is running much hotter than the stock tubes. Is this normal? The only other thing I did while inside the case was to raise the gain._

 

Yep, they run hotter. Most of the NOS tubes I have (in both families), run hotter than the Chinese driver tubes.


----------



## breakfastchef

A follow up to my post from two days ago relates to the compatability of 6N6P (6H6П) with the MKII. I have been through the tube rolling threads for the II and III and distinctly remember noting this as a potential replacement power tube. 

 I bought 4 of the 6N6P's and put two into use on 7 May. When they warmed up, I got a low level static in the left channel. It would last half a minute and abruptly stop. Within 40-60 seconds, the static would slowly rise back up, last a half minute or so and abruptly stop. I swapped the drivers around and the static was still in the left channel. I went back to the stock 6N6's and the problem stopped.

 Yesterday I put in the other pair of 6N6P driver tubes and have no static. These are currently paired with the Mullard CV131's.

 I wrote to David and he said the 6N6P was not a suitable replacement for the stock 6n6's. He said to use 6H6PI, 6H6n or 6H6nN. This leads me to ask two questions.

 1. Is the 6N6P an appropriate replacement driver for the MKII? My pair is working, but I certainly do not want to fry the amp by continuing to use it. For now, I have rolled back to the stock drivers.

 2. If the one of the first pair of 6N6P's I used were defective, why would the static sound not follow the tube when I swapped them? This one puzzles me.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A follow up to my post from two days ago relates to the compatability of 6N6P (6H6П) with the MKII. I have been through the tube rolling threads for the II and III and distinctly remember noting this as a potential replacement power tube. 

 I bought 4 of the 6N6P's and put two into use on 7 May. When they warmed up, I got a low level static in the left channel. It would last half a minute and abruptly stop. Within 40-60 seconds, the static would slowly rise back up, last a half minute or so and abruptly stop. I swapped the drivers around and the static was still in the left channel. I went back to the stock 6N6's and the problem stopped.

 Yesterday I put in the other pair of 6N6P driver tubes and have no static. These are currently paired with the Mullard CV131's.

 I wrote to David and he said the 6N6P was not a suitable replacement for the stock 6n6's. He said to use 6H6PI, 6H6n or 6H6nN. This leads me to ask two questions.

 1. Is the 6N6P an appropriate replacement driver for the MKII? My pair is working, but I certainly do not want to fry the amp by continuing to use it. For now, I have rolled back to the stock drivers.

 2. If the one of the first pair of 6N6P's I used were defective, why would the static sound not follow the tube when I swapped them? This one puzzles me._

 

Sorry I didn't catch this in your earlier post. Those letters can look so much like each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MKII stock, loves the 6H6N and 6H6NPI. PM me if you would like some, I modded my MKII & MKIII to use 6H30's, so I have more than a few sitting around collecting dust. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My guess is that what you saw posted earlier before you ordered, was a type-o, and they meant 6H6N. If someone doesn't look this up soon, I'll do it and post what I see. My guess is the 6N6P is unstable in the MKII, and this is causing the strange stuff to happen. Film at eleven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the 6H6N's, the 6H6NPI sounds better than the 6H6N. The bass is more refined and overall detail is improved. Let me know!!


----------



## SawaFish

This forum really made me wanting to buy a MKII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But since I'm a poor student the price is still quite high, so I wondered if Any of you had to pay customs? (please tell from which country you come when answering my question)

 Thanks alot


----------



## ethebull

Not in the US, no customs fees from China.

 You might consider hard about saving up an extra $45 for the MK III though


----------



## SawaFish

I think I'll stick with the MKII, since it'll provide a more warmer sound and the supposedly charactical tube sound. I hope they make a great match with my K271s and MS1. Especially since the K271 itself already has great mids and greatly benefits from ampin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

 And thanks for the answer.


----------



## Project22a

Just ordered my MKII yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SawaFish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I'll stick with the MKII, since it'll provide a more warmer sound and the supposedly charactical tube sound. I hope they make a great match with my K271s and MS1. Especially since the K271 itself already has great mids and greatly benefits from ampin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 And thanks for the answer._

 

Make sure to try the shielded Mullard M8161 with your MS1 if you can, that combo sounds magical to my ears.


----------



## Project22a

Came in today, initial thoughts when I get home!


----------



## phyrefly

Will using phones with a very low impedance cause any damage to it or the amp?


----------



## breakfastchef

Little Tube states the amp can drive from 32-600 ohm loads. I would not recommend using headphones below 32K impedence.Gain is adjustable via dip switches inside the amp with gains of 10, 5, 4 & 3. Setting a lower gain will give you greater range with the volume knob.


----------



## mikemar42

I have been browsing through this thread looking for some info about rolling my mkII. I've decided on the EF92 6CQ6 M8161 CV4015 Mullard Tubes. What should I replace the power tubes with ?


----------



## Project22a

iirc all MKII tube rolling questions are supposed to be directed to the MKIII tube rolling thread since they're compatible with the same tubes?


----------



## breakfastchef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikemar42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been browsing through this thread looking for some info about rolling my mkII. I've decided on the EF92 6CQ6 M8161 CV4015 Mullard Tubes. What should I replace the power tubes with ?_

 

MKII Driver Tubes

 6H6PI
 6H6N
 6H30EB
 6H30PI
 6H30-DR


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MKII Driver Tubes

 6H6NPI (Upgrade Power Tube, Recommended)
 6H6N (Stock Power Tube)
 6H30EB (Requires Resistor Mod First)
 6H30PI (Requires Resistor Mod First)
 6H30-DR (Requires Resistor Mod First)_

 

Um, not quite. All three 6H30 types require a Resistor Mod on the MKII's internal board. I put a couple of notations on there as well.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikemar42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been browsing through this thread looking for some info about rolling my mkII. I've decided on the EF92 6CQ6 M8161 CV4015 Mullard Tubes. What should I replace the power tubes with ?_

 

6H6NPI Power Tubes


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Project22a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iirc all MKII tube rolling questions are supposed to be directed to the MKIII tube rolling thread since they're compatible with the same tubes?_

 

This is where the majority are posting their experiences with different driver tubes. It is true, the MKII, MKIII and MKIV and MKIVse, share the same driver tube possibilities. This is great, because you can get a better idea of what to expect out of each tube posted, no matter which amp the poster was using.


----------



## phyrefly

How long does it take for the MK II to 'burn in'? I'm loving the HD580 and LD MK II combo right now, but the highs are too shrill and untamed.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long does it take for the MK II to 'burn in'? I'm loving the HD580 and LD MK II combo right now, but the highs are too shrill and untamed._

 

Usually 100 hours, give or take.


----------



## Project22a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long does it take for the MK II to 'burn in'? I'm loving the HD580 and LD MK II combo right now, *but the highs are too shrill and untamed.*_

 

I agree with this initial observation. I'm at a little over 50 hours right now and they've matured nicely, however they're still more edgy than I'd like. I'm waiting for that 100 hour mark to come around so I can start rolling.

 Penchum: I'm looking for something with smoother highs. I'd like for the low end to be more prominent and robust, however without any extra "punch". I think the mid/mid-bass is fine as it is and I'm not looking for any sort of bloat in that area. I suppose the best way I can describe this is that I'm looking for a more wholesome, organic presentation. Any recommendations? I'll duplicate this post in the MKIII tube rolling thread.


----------



## phyrefly

It's almost as if it removed a bit too much of the veil haha.

 100 hours... damn, that'll take me a month


----------



## SawaFish

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_100 hours... damn, that'll take me a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I want a switch for hearing burnt-in and not burnt-in tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, this is taking forever.

 I've recieved my 6H6NPI power tubes from Penchum some time ago and must say they really sound great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also discovered that the 6AK5W sound a little bit better than the 6AK5, though that's just personal preference and I didn't hear any big differences. I can really recommend changing the tubes, and I hope the burn in will make them even better.

 I'm wondering however if somebody knows how the MKII performs as a pre-amp?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SawaFish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I want a switch for hearing burnt-in and not burnt-in tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, this is taking forever.

 I've recieved my 6H6NPI power tubes from Penchum some time ago and must say they really sound great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also discovered that the 6AK5W sound a little bit better than the 6AK5, though that's just personal preference and I didn't hear any big differences. I can really recommend changing the tubes, and I hope the burn in will make them even better.

 I'm wondering however if somebody knows how the MKII performs as a pre-amp?_

 

It works great as a pre-amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using mine to "filter" digital outputs prior to inputting to my Vintage Analog system, and it works great. Absolutely worth trying out.


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6H6NPI Power Tubes_

 

Penchum: Where can I purchase these tubes? I've been looking in eBay with no results. Thanks and regards, Jim


----------



## Project22a

Are those the only power tube option for this amp (other than stock)? How do they sound?


----------



## apatN

Since they all use the same tubes I suspect the SQ between the MKII, MKIII and MKIV to be pretty much the same. Am I right? I was thinking of getting the MKIII for my birthday but should I get a MKII instead?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since they all use the same tubes I suspect the SQ between the MKII, MKIII and MKIV to be pretty much the same. Am I right? I was thinking of getting the MKIII for my birthday but should I get a MKII instead?_

 

Think of it in "stepped" terms. Each model higher, has better components to bring out more SQ. The nice part, is already having an idea of what each tube can sound like, based on other's impressions, no matter which amp they have. It's not an "exact" science, but a good "rule of thumb" indicator.

 If you have the coin, go for the MKIII. If on a tight budget, the MKII will more than do the trick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All models are high quality.


----------



## Teddy

Hi!

 I just finished reading the whole thread, but I still got a few questions.

 There got to be someone out there who tried the MKII with AKG K701. - As I am considering buying K701 for my recently bought MKII I am very interested in your experience and opinions on this combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got to admit, this is my first experience with tubes, so please excuse the following possibly stupid question. I have just ordered Mullard M8100 for my MKII so that I can start tube rolling as soon as the stock are burned in. However, I also wish to switch the power tubes. - I've read (here) that 6H6NPI is a recommended swap, but I can't seem to get any hits on ebay nor google(! - except from head-fi.org or little-tube.com)? 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Teddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi!

 I just finished reading the whole thread, but I still got a few questions.

 There got to be someone out there who tried the MKII with AKG K701. - As I am considering buying K701 for my recently bought MKII I am very interested in your experience and opinions on this combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got to admit, this is my first experience with tubes, so please excuse the following possibly stupid question. I have just ordered Mullard M8100 for my MKII so that I can start tube rolling as soon as the stock are burned in. However, I also wish to switch the power tubes. - I've read (here) that 6H6NPI is a recommended swap, but I can't seem to get any hits on ebay nor google(! - except from head-fi.org or little-tube.com)? 

 Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here is the Russian tubes you were looking for. Ignore the other equivelent numbers they have listed in the name. Here are the 6N6PI power tubes: RUSS TUBES 6N6P-I = ECC89 = E182CC Lot of 10. NEW! RARE - eBay (item 250261662573 end time Jun-27-08 12:05:50 PDT)

 I can't speak to the K701's but I can speak to the HD-580,600,650 with the MKII. With the upgraded tubes you are getting, the Senns are fantastic!
 Have a good one!


----------



## Teddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the Russian tubes you were looking for. Ignore the other equivelent numbers they have listed in the name. There are the 6H6NPI power tubes: RUSS TUBES 6N6P-I = ECC89 = E182CC Lot of 10. NEW! RARE - eBay (item 250261662573 end time Jun-27-08 12:05:50 PDT)

 I can't speak to the K701's but I can speak to the HD-580,600,650 with the MKII. With the upgraded tubes you are getting, the Senns are fantastic!
 Have a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So 6N6P-I is exactly the same as 6H6NPI then? I'm reading this tube faq, but it will take some time to understand everything...

 Also, just to make sure, installing the 6N6P-I/6H6NPI doesn't require any modification to my MKII?

 Your review was amazing btw. In combination with the rest of this thread, it made me decide to buy the MKII without any doubt.


----------



## breakfastchef

Penchum;4380299 said:
			
		

> Here is the Russian tubes you were looking for. Ignore the other equivelent numbers they have listed in the name. There are the 6H6NPI power tubes: RUSS TUBES 6N6P-I = ECC89 = E182CC Lot of 10. NEW! RARE - eBay (item 250261662573 end time Jun-27-08 12:05:50 PDT)
> 
> 
> > Ok, I am not an alarmist, but I am not sure those are 6H6NPI tubes. They are listed as 6N6P-I/ECC89/EC182CC in the ad title, but they are referred to as ECC99/E182CC/6N6P-I in the item description. An ECC99 is actually a designation for a 6N6P tube that, I found out, is not compatible with the MKII or MKIII. I bought a set of four tubes listed as 6N6P/ECC99/E182CC thinking they would work for an LD MKII and did not. I am confused as should be a potential buyer. I am convinced it is better to pay a higher price for what you really need from an eBay vendor like Yen Audio ( I believe that is the right name) for tubes that are matched and actually work for your specific purpose. Anyway, if anyone needs a set of four 6N6P tubes, PM me with offers.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

It's a typo on Pench's part. 

 The second N is not supposed to be there, so it should read 6N6P-I .

 Peete.


----------



## Penchum

breakfastchef;4380499 said:
			
		

> Penchum;4380299 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ascherjim

Penchum;4380827 said:
			
		

> breakfastchef;4380499 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penchum

ascherjim;4380903 said:
			
		

> Penchum;4380827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpstereo

ascherjim;4380903 said:
			
		

> Penchum;4380827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ascherjim

jpstereo;4381111 said:
			
		

> ascherjim;4380903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy

ascherjim;4380903 said:
			
		

> Penchum;4380827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ascherjim

Teddy;4382419 said:
			
		

> ascherjim;4380903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy

ascherjim;4383281 said:
			
		

> Teddy;4382419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Testament

ascherjim;4383281 said:
			
		

> Teddy;4382419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Testament;4383989 said:
			
		

> ascherjim;4383281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project22a

Also interested in purchasing a pair.


----------



## ascherjim

Teddy;4383933 said:
			
		

> ascherjim;4383281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penchum

Good news! 

 The MKII on average, only uses 28 watts of power!!
 I think that is pretty decent for the old electric bill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've updated the review to reflect this good news.


----------



## Project22a

Please be sure to post your impressions of those power tubes guys!


----------



## Namrac

Got a somewhat ambitious plan brewing, going to pick up a MKII in a couple weeks, then sell my E-MU 0404 USB in favor of an ESI Juli@. I'll then buy a second MKII, and run the Juli@'s balanced TRS out to the two MKiI's, and run them in a balanced configuration to my HD580s. I'm pretty excited both to try out tubes for the first time, and to try out a rather unorthodox balanced setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's been done using a CIAudio VDA2 as the source, but $600 for the DAC is a bit too much for me at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows of any issues or has any ideas on how to make this planned setup better, let me know.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


 Ok, I am not an alarmist, but I am not sure those are 6H6NPI tubes. They are listed as 6N6P-I/ECC89/EC182CC in the ad title, but they are referred to as ECC99/E182CC/6N6P-I in the item description. An ECC99 is actually a designation for a 6N6P tube that, I found out, is not compatible with the MKII or MKIII. I bought a set of four tubes listed as 6N6P/ECC99/E182CC thinking they would work for an LD MKII and did not. I am confused as should be a potential buyer. I am convinced it is better to pay a higher price for what you really need from an eBay vendor like Yen Audio ( I believe that is the right name) for tubes that are matched and actually work for your specific purpose. Anyway, if anyone needs a set of four 6N6P tubes, PM me with offers. 
 

I think it's spelled 6H6P-I on the Yen Audio listings. It's a little confusing since the power tubes are listed as 6H6PI (with no dash) on the Little Dot website but obviously they are compatible tubes.

 - DoA


----------



## Project22a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Namrac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a somewhat ambitious plan brewing, going to pick up a MKII in a couple weeks, then sell my E-MU 0404 USB in favor of an ESI Juli@. I'll then buy a second MKII, and run the Juli@'s balanced TRS out to the two MKiI's, and run them in a balanced configuration to my HD580s. I'm pretty excited both to try out tubes for the first time, and to try out a rather unorthodox balanced setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's been done using a CIAudio VDA2 as the source, but $600 for the DAC is a bit too much for me at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows of any issues or has any ideas on how to make this planned setup better, let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interesting plan! What was it about the 0404 USB that you didn't like?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Project22a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting plan! What was it about the 0404 USB that you didn't like?_

 

Nothing about it that I don't like (well... it's a bit cold and dry), just that it doesn't have balanced output, while the ESI Juli@ does.


----------



## alan_g

i was looking at getting a little dot2

 will this little amp be ok with my ultrasone proline 650 and my dt770
 or will i require to swap out the tubes?


----------



## ascherjim

ascherjim;4394021 said:
			
		

> Teddy;4383933 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i was looking at getting a little dot2

 will this little amp be ok with my ultrasone proline 650 and my dt770
 or will i require to swap out the tubes?_

 

It'll sound fine with stock tubes although the MkII stock comes with pretty cheaply made Chinese tubes that can definitely be improved upon by doing some tube rolling. You can also fine tune the sound of the amp to your exact preference that way.


----------



## Joshatdot

Russian 6N6P & Mullard M8161 good choice for 'upgrades'?


----------



## alan_g

thanks guys, took the plunge this evening and ordered a little dot mk2

 now to buy me some tubes..


----------



## alan_g

joshadot,i noticed you use the little dot and dt770 combination.

 how does that sound?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Russian 6N6P & Mullard M8161 good choice for 'upgrades'?_

 

The 6N6PI and M8161 or 6CQ6 would be excellent choices.


----------



## alan_g

thanks for the information, i'll keep a lookout for them


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Namrac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a somewhat ambitious plan brewing, going to pick up a MKII in a couple weeks, then sell my E-MU 0404 USB in favor of an ESI Juli@. I'll then buy a second MKII, and run the Juli@'s balanced TRS out to the two MKiI's, and run them in a balanced configuration to my HD580s. I'm pretty excited both to try out tubes for the first time, and to try out a rather unorthodox balanced setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's been done using a CIAudio VDA2 as the source, but $600 for the DAC is a bit too much for me at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows of any issues or has any ideas on how to make this planned setup better, let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would like to know how this turns out. Post pics if you can.


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_joshadot,i noticed you use the little dot and dt770 combination.

 how does that sound?_

 

Sounds very good with the stock tubes. I am getting some Russians & looking for Mullards to play with soon.

 Penchum, I impulsely bought some Russian 6N6P's the other night before I saw your reply. Will they work fine, or do I need 6N6PI's?

 - Cools, I just tripple checked my eBay win, the tubes I won are really from Russia...I thought they would be from some military depot outside of Russia.

 - Looks like the 6N6P's are alittle less mA output, but lasts 6x as long
http://www.tubes.ru/techinfo/HiFiAudio/6n6p.html


----------



## alan_g

i saw some russian tubes on ebay from russia
 £20 for 8


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds very good with the stock tubes. I am getting some Russians & looking for Mullards to play with soon.

 Penchum, I impulsely bought some Russian 6N6P's the other night before I saw your reply. Will they work fine, or do I need 6N6PI's?

 - Cools, I just tripple checked my eBay win, the tubes I won are really from Russia...I thought they would be from some military depot outside of Russia.

 - Looks like the 6N6P's are alittle less mA output, but lasts 6x as long
6N6P, 6N6PI (6H6n, 6H6nN)_

 

The ones you bought, will work great! I have a couple of those in my MKII right now, and they sound fine!


----------



## alan_g

ordered from jasemine_chine late last night little dot mkII


----------



## alan_g

are there other groups of 6n6p the little dot can use like ecc99


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are there other groups of 6n6p the little dot can use like ecc99_

 

Not that we've found. When those sellers put ECC99 and those other numbers in there, it is a selling tactic only, not a true cross-reference for compatible tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you have the power tubes upgraded, focus further changes on the driver tubes. The driver tubes make up approximately 80-85% of the possible sound quality changes. If you burn-in those power tubes (50hrs) and you decide you want to enhance certain sonic properties, post back and some of us can help you find a driver tube set that will get you what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the MKIII tube rolling thread, has lots of information about driver tube possibilities and what they mean to the overall sound. The MKII and MKIII, share the same driver tube possibilities, which is cool!


----------



## alan_g

my amp finally arrived today, and straight from the box im impressed.
 now for a few hours burn in then put my mullard cv4015's in

 my first problem.. cant find the jumpers,would they be inside the amp?


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my amp finally arrived today, and straight from the box im impressed.
 now for a few hours burn in then put my mullard cv4015's in

 my first problem.. cant find the jumpers,would they be inside the amp?_

 

They should be inside the small plastic envelope also in the box.


----------



## alan_g

no, definitely none there


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no, definitely none there_

 

Hmm. I would then open the bottom and see if they're already installed. Check the instruction manual as to where to look for them. They're VERY small. If not there, they should be readily available at a nearby electrical or computer source store. but you'll need to know what they look like!


----------



## alan_g

the manual is in chinese and there is no diagram from what i can see


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the manual is in chinese and there is no diagram from what i can see_

 

Send me your email address by Private Message and I will email you a copy of the manual in English.


----------



## breakfastchef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the manual is in chinese and there is no diagram from what i can see_

 

You can download an English users manual here - Viewing a thread - The Little Dot MK II Headphone Tube Amplifier/Pre-Amp. Look at the bottom of the first post.

 Also, email David about the missing jumpers or find a suitable replacement locally.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no, definitely none there_

 

They should be in the plastic bag, the included RCA/mini cable came in.


----------



## alan_g

i have checked every part of the box and still cannot find them. I have mailed jasmine_chine whom i purchased the amp from


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have checked every part of the box and still cannot find them. I have mailed jasmine_chine whom i purchased the amp from_

 

Just an FYI, The jumpers are the standard size, so if you have an old computer motherboard or any old computer stuff, the jumpers used there are the same type/size, so you can get a couple that way. Radio Shack sells them as well.


----------



## alan_g

thanks david, i think i have an old board somewhere at home. Where do the jumpers actually go? Sorry if im being a bit dense


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks david, i think i have an old board somewhere at home. Where do the jumpers actually go? Sorry if im being a bit dense_

 

On the MKII, you have to remove a few screws to get to the jumper pins. Notice you have 4 screws on the front, and 4 screws on the back. Remove the bottom two screws on the front, and on the back, and the bottom of the case will come off.

 Look at the exposed board. You'll see the jumper pins located more toward the front of the board. Simply install one jumper on each set of pins (one set is Left channel and one set is Right channel) and then put the bottom of the case back on, and screw it back together.

 Now you are ready to try the EF92 family of tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you'll like the EF92 family. They are my favorites.


----------



## alan_g

i have 2 mullard cv4015 waiting, are they ef92 family?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have 2 mullard cv4015 waiting, are they ef92 family?_

 

Yep, and they are good ones too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They'll need 40-45 hours to mature, but you'll notice their nice sound right away.


----------



## alan_g

i noticed on the maplin electronics site that they have 2.54mm jumpers(10 for 99pence) would this be what i need?


----------



## alan_g

bought the little jumper,have just put them on the pins and now my mullard cv4015 are singing.

 thanks again to david for his instruction


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Alan that avatar is making my caterpillar restless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A double pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bought the little jumper,have just put them on the pins and now my mullard cv4015 are singing.

 thanks again to david for his instruction_

 

Sometimes I wonder if the jumpers are in the signal path and if using gold contact jumpers rather than the stock tin plated ones would make a difference sonically. Back in my computer modding college days we used to get these same jumpers for our motherboards and the guys used to insist on gold contact ones because the heat would oxidize the cheapie tin jumpers overtime and make the machines less stable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - DoA


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sometimes I wonder if the jumpers are in the signal path and if using gold contact jumpers rather than the stock tin plated ones would make a difference sonically. Back in my computer modding college days we used to get these same jumpers for our motherboards and the guys used to insist on gold contact ones because the heat would oxidize the cheapie tin jumpers overtime and make the machines less stable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - DoA_

 

As far as I know, which isn't far, they are in the voltage line only. Weird thing is, I don't remember why I thought that? I've heard of the oxidation theory before, but that was a long time ago, like Intel 8088-2 days or earlier.


----------



## Namrac

Received my MKII this morning, much to my surprise, given the olympics and such, I was prepared to wait at least another few days, but it got here in a week. =D Cheers to David and Little Dot.

 Initial impressions are... good not great. Bass is bloated and kinda boomy, and it seems kinda... muted. Of course, I have 45 minutes on it, so it's got some considerable burn in to do.


----------



## Meliboeus

what phones are you using it with ? i'm still waiting for my MkII...surely give feedback when i'll get it...if i recover quickly from my otitis...it's terrible i've not listened to any music for days...


----------



## Namrac

Sennheiser HD580s. 

 It's gotten a bit better, even in the couple hours since I first started. It feels a bit livelier, not as dark. A good change. =D


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Namrac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my MKII this morning, much to my surprise, given the olympics and such, I was prepared to wait at least another few days, but it got here in a week. =D Cheers to David and Little Dot.

 Initial impressions are... good not great. Bass is bloated and kinda boomy, and it seems kinda... muted. Of course, I have 45 minutes on it, so it's got some considerable burn in to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The MkII comes with Chinese 6J1 as stock drivers right?


----------



## Namrac

6J6, I believe.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Namrac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6J6, I believe._

 

They have Chinese characters written on them right? I would recommend replacing those with drivers like the Mullard M8100 or the Russian made 6J1P-EV, it would improve the sound greatly as the Chinese tubes in my experience are quite poorly made.


----------



## alan_g

i have to say that since i swapped over the stock tubes for mullard cv4015. This little amp becomes a different proposition altogether


----------



## Meliboeus

while waiting for my ldII i ordered some tubes to replace the original ones, i got a pair of mullard Ef95...and a pair of 6n6p power tubes, they should be ok with stock jumper settings and no modding, right ? I've not fully understood how the jumper settings affects tube compatibility..."ef95/ef92 family" are all driver tubes...so does the jumper interfere only with drivers ?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They have Chinese characters written on them right? I would recommend replacing those with drivers like the Mullard M8100 or the Russian made 6J1P-EV, it would improve the sound greatly as the Chinese tubes in my experience are quite poorly made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was planning on holding off on tube rolling until I got my second MKII, but it's getting harder to resist.


----------



## alan_g

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_while waiting for my ldII i ordered some tubes to replace the original ones, i got a pair of mullard Ef95...and a pair of 6n6p power tubes, they should be ok with stock jumper settings and no modding, right ? I've not fully understood how the jumper settings affects tube compatibility..."ef95/ef92 family" are all driver tubes...so does the jumper interfere only with drivers ?_

 

jumpers on for the ef92 family,off for ef95


----------



## Meliboeus

ok but ef92 or 95 families are driver tubes ...what about the power ones ?what i've understand is that the kind of power valves you can fit is not affected by the jumper setting


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok but ef92 or 95 families are driver tubes ...what about the power ones ?what i've understand is that the kind of power valves you can fit is not affected by the jumper setting_

 

The power tubes (large in back) are unaffected by the jumper settings.


----------



## Meliboeus

so the russian 6n6p should be supported by the MkII ?


----------



## alan_g

i just recieved 4 russian power tubes for $10..yes
 any other recomendations for driver tubes?
 i have a set of mullard cv4015 and a set of voshvod ef95.

 i would like to try more


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so the russian 6n6p should be supported by the MkII ?_

 

Ow yes, and they represent a substantial sound improvement on the lower end and the sound stage as a whole. The bass will extend lower and get a little tighter, which is a nice improvement. Some have said the sound stage takes on a more "realistic" properties, and I agree with them on this.

 Just don't forget that most NOS tubes, drivers and powers, will need at least 45 hours of maturing, before they are totally stable. The end result is almost always way better than the start.


----------



## Meliboeus

Good to know...i purchased a pair of tham, probably are used not nos...they're already burned-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also ordered 4 6j1p as driver tubes to try...which should sound good...i'll compare them to the mullard Ef95s...as soon as i get the damn amp i'm waiting for, of course...


----------



## alan_g

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know...i purchased a pair of tham, probably are used not nos...they're already burned-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also ordered 4 6j1p as driver tubes to try...which should sound good...i'll compare them to the mullard Ef95s...as soon as i get the damn amp i'm waiting for, of course..._

 

i had most of my tubes before the amp arrived,never hurts to be prepared


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just recieved 4 russian power tubes for $10..yes
 any other recomendations for driver tubes?
 i have a set of mullard cv4015 and a set of voshvod ef95.

 i would like to try more_

 

Check out the Mullard M8100.


----------



## breakfastchef

When I had my MKII, I quite liked the Mullard M8161 / CV40152 with the stock power tubes. I understand, though, that the power tube may make a 15% change in the sound signature of the amp, so consider changing these out if you really get into tube rolling.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I had my MKII, I quite liked the Mullard M8161 / CV40152 with the stock power tubes. I understand, though, that the power tube may make a 15% change in the sound signature of the amp, so consider changing these out if you really get into tube rolling._

 

It's also a good idea to keep a pair of power tubes handy since they do tend to fail after a year or two of regular use.


----------



## Meliboeus

I got my MkII this morning...first impressions with stock tubes, just a couple of thoughts...

 Ms1 : virtually no improvement over the output of my audiotrak prodigy, which is already strong enough for low impedance phones, with the ld2 lacks some bass impact, probably due to it being new...

 Dt-990 : here it comes, sensible improvement over the prodigy even with the unit stock and not burned in, alot more control in the bass region, less boomy, more impactful bass...HUGE improvement over my crappy stereo receiver in my vinyl rig...i realized that much of the hiss i heared was due to that damn thing not the vinyls...it's a compact stereo with broken cassette reader, hissing on the headphone out, radio not working anymore....i'm going to get rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Build quality is awesome, considering its cost....overall i'm absolutely satisfied even at a first listen...i wonder how good it sounds with better and burned in tubes....

 After a small lsitening session this afternood i found that the dt-990 , which i didn't like at the beginning when powered from my prodigy, turned out to be very good, better than the Ms1s for some kind of music, classical and synphonic/progressive rock, far more detailed than the ms1...but...still they lack something, especially when music gets faster and louder...that kind of magic grado sound, vocals still sound thin on the 990...it is not their fault...i simply love the grado sound for heavy music....i really have to buy a pair of 325...hoping to have the detail of the 990 combined with the grado sound


----------



## Namrac

The bass will start getting a lot better in a few hours, Meliboeus. Deeper, tighter, and punchier.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

I am the proud owner of a ld mk2 thanks to this excellent review and have even got into tube roiling.

 Already changed the back tubes for the recommended russ tubes 
 still looking for a killer set of front tubes


----------



## Palantiri7

Congrats man! I bought one after Penchum's review too, and the amp sounds very good even with stock tubes. It synergises well with my K701s.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alpha 1 Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am the proud owner of a ld mk2 thanks to this excellent review and have even got into tube roiling.

 Already changed the back tubes for the recommended russ tubes 
 still looking for a killer set of front tubes_

 

I liked how the EF92 6CQ6 driver tubes sound in the MKII. Even though you have to put the jumpers on for EF92 mode, it is worth it. They have that famous "Mullard" sound, which works well for most types of music.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

on a side note I use the akg k-141 cans but want to up grade to hd650 or 770-80 looking for a deal now on e-bay.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I liked how the EF92 6CQ6 driver tubes sound in the MKII. Even though you have to put the jumpers on for EF92 mode, it is worth it. They have that famous "Mullard" sound, which works well for most types of music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The United Electron EF92 is a good choice as well if you're thinking about rolling the EF92.


----------



## Meliboeus

i have a problem concerning the tubes, not the amp...a few weeks ago i thrown in a pair of russian 6n6p power tubes, which didn't gave me a percievable improvement in sound quality, but i always had the impression of a slightly uneven channel balance...but since it was evident only with some recordings....i didn't switch back to the stock tubes till today...and it confirmed my impression, since to my ears the stock ones are perfectly balanced...i have different driver tubes as well, 2xm8100, 4xussr 6j1, which seem to have no bias problem at all, so my experience told me that power tubes need to be a matched and tested pair, where driver tubes are more or less the same....is it correct , or i just have a bad pair of tubes ? If i am correct, i'd better buy a pair of spare power tubes from LD...which should be 100% fine....


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a problem concerning the tubes, not the amp...a few weeks ago i thrown in a pair of russian 6n6p power tubes, which didn't gave me a percievable improvement in sound quality, but i always had the impression of a slightly uneven channel balance...but since it was evident only with some recordings....i didn't switch back to the stock tubes till today...and it confirmed my impression, since to my ears the stock ones are perfectly balanced...i have different driver tubes as well, 2xm8100, 4xussr 6j1, which seem to have no bias problem at all, so my experience told me that power tubes need to be a matched and tested pair, where driver tubes are more or less the same....is it correct , or i just have a bad pair of tubes ? If i am correct, i'd better buy a pair of spare power tubes from LD...which should be 100% fine...._

 

You are right, It can be a "crap shoot" for sure. I once had a box of eight 6N6PI power tubes, and all eight seemed very well matched. Others, have had them seem miles apart from each other. The only way around this is to either buy a matched set, or find someone with a tube tester, who can match them up for you. Also, some matched pairs will seem unbalanced to each other, until they have matured, about 45 hours.

 You could check eBay and see if someone is selling a matched set of those. They are very nice power tubes when matured.


----------



## Meliboeus

ok , so i am not gone mad...it is a known "issue"...for now i'll use the stock ones...while i hear some improvements swapping driver tubes...i don't feel so with the power tubes...in case they go bad, i'll just buy a matched pair of chinese tubes from LD and live with my slightly unbalanced ones until i get a replacement....


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meliboeus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok , so i am not gone mad...it is a known "issue"...for now i'll use the stock ones...while i hear some improvements swapping driver tubes...i don't feel so with the power tubes...in case they go bad, i'll just buy a matched pair of chinese tubes from LD and live with my slightly unbalanced ones until i get a replacement...._

 

Well, considering the cost and what you'd get, I'd highly recommend dumping the Chinese tubes at the earliest opportunity. They aren't known for quality, and the Russian power tubes are. You could also ask around and see if anyone has a spare set of the 6N6PI's that are closer matched. This might be very cost effective too, since many bought these in groups of 8 or 10, and might be willing to let a set go for a decent price.


----------



## st4r0c3an

Hey. I also bought this amp and the zero dac both thanks to Penchum's awesome reviews. I have one tiny problem though, with the zero acting as DAC and pre amp, the mkii is way too sensitive even using the lowest impedance. My headphone is a hd580 (300ohms). I can never go above 10/100 on the dial for my mkii and that is at the lowest gain available (funny thing, it came defaulted to on-on, low gain). Is there anything I can do? Lower the volume in foobar? Set zero to phone mode and lower the volume there? Thanks


----------



## Shizdan

So i just purchased this amp today. Any recommendations on some tubes for this thing?


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

you do get around,[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




],, well any way welcome to the club.


----------



## sunseeker888

I'm about to order some NOS RCA 6J1s from eBay for the MKII. The Beijing domestic 6N6P isn't all that bad. Gave mine roughly 200 hours of burn-in with stock tubes installed and it has come a LONG way.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunseeker888* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to order some NOS RCA 6J1s from eBay for the MKII. The Beijing domestic 6N6P isn't all that bad. Gave mine roughly 200 hours of burn-in with stock tubes installed and it has come a LONG way._

 

RCA NOS 5654 / 6AK5 Tube Little Dot Amplifier MkII EF95 - eBay (item 270278941596 end time Oct-22-08 17:53:09 PDT)


----------



## arkadi4

Thanks to this excellent review. Also purchased MK II today.
 Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Thinking about buying a MkII to give as a present to a buddy of mine...


----------



## Nocturnal310

i mite be getting this soon to power my HD600..my first Tube amp probably!


----------



## Project22a

I'm looking to get a set of Mullard M8161's, but I'm having a bit of trouble finding them (Were they all bought out? I used to see the full shield ones on ebay all the time)

 However, I did find a set of "CV131/6CQ6" that are supposed to be equivalent to the M8161's. Is this true?

Mullard CV131 / 6CQ6 Little Dot Amp M8161 CV4015 EF92 - eBay (item 270315164359 end time Jan-07-09 20:57:58 PST)


----------



## 928GTS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Project22a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking to get a set of Mullard M8161's, but I'm having a bit of trouble finding them (Were they all bought out? I used to see the full shield ones on ebay all the time)

 However, I did find a set of "CV131/6CQ6" that are supposed to be equivalent to the M8161's. Is this true?

Mullard CV131 / 6CQ6 Little Dot Amp M8161 CV4015 EF92 - eBay (item 270315164359 end time Jan-07-09 20:57:58 PST)_

 


 From that auctions description...

 "..... These tubes are the civilian-branded equivalent of the popular Mullard M8161 tubes and were both manufactured in the same Mullard factory using the same design."


----------



## troutmask

Does anyone know of a US-based source for replacement 6N6 and 6J1 tubes? I just got a Little Dot MkII and absolutely love it. I'm not interested in doing any serious tube rolling at this time, but I would like to replace the stock Chinese tubes with some Russian military-grade tubes if possible. I don't really want to wait two weeks or more for tubes to be shipped from Russia and would also like to save on shipping costs.

 If anyone has any ideas (or extra tubes), please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## 928GTS

There are no US equivalents to the 6N6 however the 6J1 is easily replaced by the American 6AK5.


----------



## troutmask

Thanks. Actually, I was wondering if there are any US-based merchants who sell Russian 6N6-P tubes. I know that there is unfortunately no domestic equivalent of that tube.


----------



## 928GTS

Yes but you're going to pay for it...

USA Vendor

Ukrainian dealer


 Note the price difference versus the quantity you receive.

 I've generally received packages from Russia or the Ukraine in roughly 10-12 days. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## troutmask

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *928GTS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes but you're going to pay for it...

USA Vendor

Ukrainian dealer


 Note the price difference versus the quantity you receive.

 I've generally received packages from Russia or the Ukraine in roughly 10-12 days. Patience is a virtue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yow, you're not kidding!

 I guess 10-12 days isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Do keep that in mind though that it' important for the power tubes to be matched in order to have a proper presentation of the soundstage, not to mention the longevity of the amp. Matching the 4 sections (there are 2 sections in each tube) is a rather labor intensive process. My opinion is that you get what you pay for.


----------



## 928GTS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do keep that in mind though that it' important for the power tubes to be matched in order to have a proper presentation of the soundstage, not to mention the longevity of the amp. Matching the 4 sections (there are 2 sections in each tube) is a rather labor intensive process. My opinion is that you get what you pay for._

 

I've bought tubes from Russian & Bulgarian dealers quite often and I've never had a problem with mismatched tubes. The tubes I've acquired from said dealers sound great in my amplifiers.


----------



## troutmask

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do keep that in mind though that it' important for the power tubes to be matched in order to have a proper presentation of the soundstage, not to mention the longevity of the amp. Matching the 4 sections (there are 2 sections in each tube) is a rather labor intensive process. My opinion is that you get what you pay for._

 

Thanks very much for the feedback. The only odd thing I've noticed about the 6N6 tubes on my LDMkII is that one of them glows a bit brighter than the other (at the very top), though the channels seem to be of equal strength. Is this cause for concern?

 Sorry for all of the questions. It's been several years since I've messed with tubes.


----------



## 928GTS

Its no big deal,if you're really worried take a temp gun to it and see if the temperatures are drastically off. If thats the case that tube might be drawing more current than the other,if the brightness difference isn't massive it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## donunus

I was wondering if the gain settings affect the volume only or does it also affect sound quality? Wondering what Jumper setting is best for Audio Technicas (32 to 40 ohms). If the gain is higher, does the sound become brighter? Wonder if anyone has experience comparing the sound with different gain settings


----------



## Max F

This is really a question only you will be able to answer. Its so easy to change the gain and find out yourself. The key here is that YOU can change the gain. I would be concerned if you were getting an amp without various gain settings. With the LDs the 3 settings should be enough to satify just about any Source/Headphone combo out there. Don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## donunus

hehehe thanks. just itching for my amp already since I dont have it yet. Just wanted some advance info


----------



## donunus

wonder if anyone has a burned in stock ld mk2 and compared it with other amps under 500 dollars






 still anxiously waiting for my amp


----------



## morfic

While i keep picking up various driver tubes right now, out of the Stock tubes, 6ZH1P-EV and (small shield) M8161, the stock tubes still have the nicest glow, so for photo ops, they go back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still not sureon the 6H30Pi-EH question: Sovtek or Electro-Harmonix?

 If someone could help me flip a coin on the power tubes, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## ulyses

My little dot mk2 is on the way now. I will use it with my beyerdynamic dt880 250ohm. This is my first tube amp. So what will I have to carefull about that? Any danger about heat?


----------



## donunus

The heat is ok. Nothing to be alarmed about. Congratulations on a fine sounding amp


----------



## insyte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ulyses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My little dot mk2 is on the way now. I will use it with my beyerdynamic dt880 250ohm. This is my first tube amp. So what will I have to carefull about that? Any danger about heat?_

 

It doesn't really heat up too much


----------



## ulyses

Thanks for quick replys. I will share my impressions with dt880 when it comes.


----------



## morfic

Don't cover the tubes with stuff, and don't touch them while it's operating.
 Can't think of much else, a little space around the amp and all is good.


----------



## ulyses

Finally, my amp arrived. Definately good sounding equipment. It's amazing to hear how much sound can change while burning process. Wery good match with DT880 250ohm. I am quite satisfied and look forward for some tuberolling action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw There is only one user manual inside the box and it's Chinese. Is there any download link for english version in pdf format?


----------



## Max F

Look here:
Viewing a thread - The Little Dot MK II Headphone Tube Amplifier/Pre-Amp


----------



## ulyses

Thanks


----------



## bass_nut

Little Dot mk ll
 gain 5 very good SQ with oem 6JI driver tubes + 6N6/6N6P
 gain 7 suited for Mullard ef91 & ef 92 driver tubes
 volume knob between 8:30 to 10:00
 as per my ears, preferred music (rock/pop/new wave/nam) and SQ ... YMMV

 transducers used: Grado sr325iS, Grado HF-2 F1, Grado Alessandro MS1, Grado Alessandro MS2i, Denon AH-D2000, Koss ksc75
 DAC: SuperPro 707 usb DAC
 source: iTunes lossless through Toshiba laptop






 on 6JI





 rear view .. added toggle switch (underneath the power switch) for tubes rolling convenience


----------



## voltraizer

nice shot bro bass_nut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 btw, what version is your board? hmmm... saw some toggle switch at the back , looks like you made some modification on your LDMKII.....
 have you tried tube rolling your driver tubes? please post some SQ impressions ...


----------



## donunus

now I'm really enjoying the ld mk2 with the stock tubes at gain 10


----------



## ulyses

I am using at gain 10 too. DT880 demanding that. But I think sound quality better at lower gains.


----------



## donunus

sound is tighter and snappier to me at higher gain but low gain adds less coloration to instrumental timbres but has a tradeoff of sounding soft with the stock tubes. All impressions are done using my audio technica ad900s


----------



## Meliboeus

Are you satisfied with your AD900 into the MKII ? With low impedance cans i have some ( slight ) hissing and background noise...but it could also be the tubes ( i'm running vintage soviet 6n6p and mullard M8100 )...no problem with the higher impedance Beyer though.


----------



## donunus

no hiss on mine even at full volume, no music... even at full gain when using a quiet dac


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *voltraizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice shot bro bass_nut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 btw, what version is your board? hmmm... saw some toggle switch at the back , looks like you made some modification on your LDMKII.....
 have you tried tube rolling your driver tubes? please post some SQ impressions ..._

 

Little Dot mk ll ... caps changed by Master Ferds ... 3 pairs 8)

 i think mine is version 1.0 bro Voltraizer
 from this





 now here it is ..toggle switch at rear face plate for driver tubes rolling





 SQ output quite pleasing as i matched this baby on various Grados/Alessandros headphones, Denon AH-D2000 and Koss ksc75.. fast transient attack & ultra low noise just like very good s/s amp SQ.. volume knob between 8:30 to 10:00 enough for my taste as i listen to rock/pop/disco/new wave/nam/motown/ost albums 

 btw, 1/8 output jack added at front face plate to eliminate need for adapter


----------



## voltraizer

oh....i see, green caps added...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 those toggle switch made it easier for you to roll your driver tubes since no need to open again the bottom cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little Dot mk ll ... caps changed by Master Ferds ... 3 pairs 8)

 i think mine is version 1.0 bro Voltraizer
 from this





 now here it is ..toggle switch at rear face plate for driver tubes rolling





 SQ output quite pleasing as i matched this baby on various Grados/Alessandros headphones, Denon AH-D2000 and Koss ksc75.. fast transient attack & ultra low noise just like very good s/s amp SQ.. volume knob between 8:30 to 10:00 enough for my taste as i listen to rock/pop/disco/new wave/nam/motown/ost albums 

 btw, 1/8 output jack added at front face plate to eliminate need for adapter 



_


----------



## bass_nut

indeed, i was informed the green caps are Russian made oil caps ? the added toggle switch made driver tubes rolling quite easier Voltraizer. gain 5 for oem 6Ji while Mullard ef91 and Mullard ef92 preferred gain 7. i will also try gain 10 as suggested by sir Don and see which driver tubes perform better on said setting as per my Grados/Alessandros headphones at home


----------



## morfic

rather than looking at gain per tube, look at gain per phones, keep in mind a pot will track better in the middle of the range.
 You will not find much differences in gain other than lesser gain == lesser distortion.


----------



## ulyses

Wich one is the better power tubes for mk2 between 6N6P or 6N6P-I ? And which driver tubes would be correct solution for creamy mids and tamed higs?


----------



## Aynjell

Two questions: Does the MK II have the ground loop hiss issues that the older LD II amps had, or is that resolved with this redesign? Also, is there enough room to mod in a nuetrik jack? (1/4)

 All my headphones either come with a 1/4 screw on jack or come with one built in.


----------



## bass_nut

i have oem 6N6 and aftermarket 6N6P .. i can not tell the difference

 as per my ears and preferred SQ oem driver tubes 6Ji seem to sound better on gain 5 while Mullard ef91 and Mullard ef92 perform much better on gain 7...volume knob marker usually on 8:30 to 10:00 enough for me 

 FWIW, all headphones/transducers used are low impedance (Grado/Alessandro, ksc75)... i listen mostly rock/pop, nam, new wave, 70s/80s disco music... i prefer adequate amount of tight bass, revealing mids and smooth roll off on highs

 without signal i hear tiny bit of noise at maximum volume (5:00) which was gone from around 4:00 and lower ... hence, on my listening level i do not hear noise nor humming

 music sourced from laptop iTunes lossless ripped from CDs >> SuperPro usb DAC707 >> LD mk ll >> headphones (denon d2000, ksc75, ms1, ms2i, sr225, sr325iS & HF-2)


----------



## ulyses

I don't hear any noise with my 250ohm beyers when music stopped. Probably hiss issue come from high gain with low impedance phones


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have oem 6N6 and aftermarket 6N6P .. i can not tell the difference

 as per my ears and preferred SQ oem driver tubes 6Ji seem to sound better on gain 5 while Mullard ef91 and Mullard ef92 perform much better on gain 7...volume knob marker usually on 8:30 to 10:00 enough for me 

 FWIW, all headphones/transducers used are low impedance (Grado/Alessandro, ksc75)... i listen mostly rock/pop, nam, new wave, 70s/80s disco music... i prefer adequate amount of tight bass, revealing mids and smooth roll off on highs

 without signal i hear tiny bit of noise at maximum volume (5:00) which was gone from around 4:00 and lower ... hence, on my listening level i do not hear noise nor humming

 music sourced from laptop iTunes lossless ripped from CDs >> SuperPro usb DAC707 >> LD mk ll >> headphones (denon d2000, ksc75, ms1, ms2i, sr225, sr325iS & HF-2)_

 

That's makes the MK II, and breaks the MK III as I've read really bad reports on the hiss in the MK III.


----------



## donunus

My mk2s have zero hiss even at full volume when using a quiet dac.


----------



## ulyses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ulyses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wich one is the better power tubes for mk2 between 6N6P or 6N6P-I ? And which driver tubes would be correct solution for creamy mids and tamed higs?_

 

I am changing my question and I hope this one could get an answer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found this:
6J1P-EV = 6AK7 = EF95. VHF Pentodes mil specs. Lot of 4 - eBay (item 200382790515 end time Sep-17-09 23:19:00 PDT)

 What is it's situation compared to Mullard 8100? These are pretty cheap!!

 For power tubes I found:
6N6P RUSSIAN DOUBLE OUTPUT TRIODES. Lot of 4 - eBay (item 380157223095 end time Sep-16-09 12:29:43 PDT)

 And this
6N6P-I = ECC99 ~ E182CC Double Triode Lot of 4 NIB - eBay (item 350246664677 end time Sep-29-09 13:48:38 PDT)

 Please some advice from tube masters


----------



## ninshin

i would say roll some 6AK5s, and try some 403Bs, you never know what you'll like. those are cheaper options, i haven't heard the mullard 8100s, but i'm itching to try them but i'll probably wait a few weeks. the 6N6P/6H6Ps are pretty easy to find and aren't expensive, but definitely get them matched, ensures that you won't have to go through that trouble. I go some LM ericsson 403Bs and some hytron 6AK5s, and they aren't bad at all. i tend to steer away from ebay purchases if online stores have them, feels like a better guarantee, especially for power tubes if you need them matched.


----------



## ButtonPuncher

I just bought a LD MkII. A couple questions...

 How do the RCA output jacks work? Are they active and driven by the preamp tubes with a unity gain output?

 I read through the guide after buying it and it mentions that you get no volume control when accidentally connecting to the "out" RCA jacks. I'm guessing then that the output RCA jacks are in fact after the pre-amp stage, but before the power amp stage. If that's the case, they also must be affected by the gain setting. That's going to be a HOT feed if my gain is set to 10x for my Sennheisers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to connect my normal computer speakers via those jacks when not listening to my headphones. (Line input on my Klipsch Pro Medias.)

 Also what are people using for power tubes? I've heard 6H30Pi-EH thrown around. (I already picked up a set of matched Mullard 6CQ6 driver tubes.)

 Thanks,
 Ben


----------



## donunus

Now Im confused... some place near the beggining of this thread it was said that the 6n6p is not suitable for this amp then later on Penchum said it was. hmm oh well I guess I'll just have to try them myself


----------



## bball

Also interested in the preamp questions... Any other users that can give recommendations on using it as a preamp?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ButtonPuncher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a LD MkII. A couple questions...

 How do the RCA output jacks work? Are they active and driven by the preamp tubes with a unity gain output?

 I read through the guide after buying it and it mentions that you get no volume control when accidentally connecting to the "out" RCA jacks. I'm guessing then that the output RCA jacks are in fact after the pre-amp stage, but before the power amp stage. If that's the case, they also must be affected by the gain setting. That's going to be a HOT feed if my gain is set to 10x for my Sennheisers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to connect my normal computer speakers via those jacks when not listening to my headphones. (Line input on my Klipsch Pro Medias.)

 Also what are people using for power tubes? I've heard 6H30Pi-EH thrown around. (I already picked up a set of matched Mullard 6CQ6 driver tubes.)

 Thanks,
 Ben_


----------



## zvovchik

QUOTE****
 Originally Posted by ButtonPuncher View Post
 I just bought a LD MkII. A couple questions...

 How do the RCA output jacks work? Are they active and driven by the preamp tubes with a unity gain output?

 I read through the guide after buying it and it mentions that you get no volume control when accidentally connecting to the "out" RCA jacks. I'm guessing then that the output RCA jacks are in fact after the pre-amp stage, but before the power amp stage. If that's the case, they also must be affected by the gain setting. That's going to be a HOT feed if my gain is set to 10x for my Sennheisers.



 I would like to connect my normal computer speakers via those jacks when not listening to my headphones. (Line input on my Klipsch Pro Medias.)

 Also what are people using for power tubes? I've heard 6H30Pi-EH thrown around. (I already picked up a set of matched Mullard 6CQ6 driver tubes.)

 Thanks,
 Ben
 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!Reddit!Facebook it!
 Reply With Quote
 QUOTE****


 I use my MKII as preamp daily, sometimes with headphones and speakers through preamp together at the same time. although some power is lost from Preamp outs when HP's are plugged in.

 The RCA out volume is controlled by volume knob in unison with HP jack. IF gain setting is set to 10 the RCA and HP jack get the signal gain boost

 I love my MKII, Currently using 6H6p-i(6n6p-i) power tubes and Mullard M8161 driver tubes. i noticed cleaner SQ when at lowest gain setting compared to gain of 10.(i believe the lowest gain is 3). my HP are sony 7506 and AKG K240M 600Ohm(have to crank up the volume near max for these babies).


----------



## donunus

zvovchik, Is the 6H6p-i and the 6n6p-i the same? So 6n6p without the i is also the same thing?


----------



## zvovchik

Quote:


 donunus
 zvovchik, Is the 6H6p-i and the 6n6p-i the same? So 6n6p without the i is also the same thing? 
 

6H6P-i ad 6n6p-i is the exact same thing. the "H" is the letter "n" in cyrillic(russian), since these are USSR tubes.
 now as far as 6n6p being the same as 6n6p-i i dont think that is the case. in my inexperienced opinion i think that 6n6p-i is very similar in characteristics but some specs are different, look here


----------



## donunus

looking at the operation time, the 6n6p looks to be the one to have


----------



## bass_nut

i am now using Russian driver tubes with markings 6H6N and next line was 0884 ... these exhibit same behaviour as OEM tubes as per my ears and other gears.. i wonder if my observation is correct


----------



## Meliboeus

I have nos russian 6H6N (6N6P) tubes as well, they work fine in the MKII, visually identical to the stock ones...


----------



## donunus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am now using Russian driver tubes with markings 6H6N and next line was 0884 ... these exhibit same behaviour as OEM tubes as per my ears and other gears.. i wonder if my observation is correct_

 

Thanks again for the tubes doc!


----------



## bass_nut

you are most welcome sir Don... LD mk ll and these smallish tubes are truly amazing as we enjoy extended hours of listen to HiFi music


----------



## bball

zvovchik-
 Thanks for the info. That's interesting that you can use both at the same time. Since the MK II primary function is headphones I wasn't sure how good the preamp section would be. What other preamps have you compared it to? It seems from reviews and from what you're saying to be way better than an afterthought.


----------



## Mario_Fpolis

Hi, guys!

 Listen, I want some tube dampers for my LD. Currently I am using Voshod 6ZH1P-EV and 6N6P.

 Thinking about HAL O MidFi and 7 Damping Instrument.

 Does anyone have a tip or did used dampers and like to share some thoughts?

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Lord

Been lurking for a while (i.e years) and registered some days ago.
 I've decided to feed my HD580 with proper juice and just ordered a Little Dot MKII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. already looking for the good tube combo (listening to jazz, classical, vocal music mostly)


----------



## Lord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, first, I would go over to the MKIII tube rolling thread and ask the folks there, if someone would be kind enough to sell you a pair of 6H6N-PI power tubes. They are the best you can get for a stock MKII and most have bought them in lots of 8 or 10, so extras are around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Evening lads ! (Evening for me in France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I was wondering ... I can see many lots of 6H6N tubes on ebay but power tubes do need to be matched isn't it ? How do you handle it on your amp ? Do you assume your are buying a lot from the same batch and their are all "pairs" ?

 ps : sorry for my english


----------



## bball

Just purchased one and am looking forward to hearing it when it arrives, especially as a preamp


----------



## donunus

Just want to say that the mullard ef92 is the best tube I have ever put on my little dot mk2. Slightly rich sounding bass, neutral mids and highs that lack the grain of most the other tubes I have or have had. My hd580s are very happy with this amp using the mullards and the 6n6p russian power tubes both given to me by bass_nut.


----------



## Lord

Just received mine. Source is a Sony SACD XE670. Sounds OK. Not better than the headphone jack from the source though ...

 I'm not waiting for the tubes to burn ok, I'm gonna get some good Mullard tubes, I can't wait to have some good sound between my ears


----------



## solo_400

Hello all,

 I need a hand on how to setting up my new mkii jumpers with sh hd595 50ohm.

 Thx


----------



## bball

I received my amp and have about 100 break in hours on it. I'm using an average cd changer for my source and I have to say it sounds pretty good. I'm especially impressed with how it sounds as my preamp. 

 One thing I've noticed is the high frequencies are a little more forward than they were before. It's not a really bright sound because my speakers are laid back. But I'm worried because I've never heard my speakers that bright before. I'm not sure if this will improve with break in or if its just a characteristic of the stock tubes or of the amp. Anyone else experience this? Does it mellow out when fully broken in? 

 I plan on really putting this amp through its paces once fully broken in. The plan is to put it in my dad's stereo where theoretically it will be out-classed by the other components. I'm going to A/B the preamp function against his Audio Research SP9 mkII driving a Krell KST-100. Then I can see what it is really capable of. Also the source transport and dac will be way better so I can hear what it is capable of with headphones. I'll post the results in a few weeks.


----------



## donunus

the stock tubes are laid back yet bright and the sound can be made more neutral by changing tubes.


----------



## solo_400

Stock tubes are really crap . I changed the stock EF95 with Mullard EF 95 BVA . The result is AMAZING . Now I need your help please , can I replace 6N6 with 6N6P with no problems ? 

 Please I need a urgent feedback.


----------



## debitsohn

im waiting for these in the mail right now. my question is: if i was gonna spend money on upgraded tubes, wouldnt it have been better to get a better amp thats the price of the tubes + the amp? sorry if this has been addressed. i am new to tube amps as this will be my first.


----------



## donunus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solo_400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stock tubes are really crap . I changed the stock EF95 with Mullard EF 95 BVA . The result is AMAZING . Now I need your help please , can I replace 6N6 with 6N6P with no problems ? 

 Please I need a urgent feedback._

 

Yes, I am using the 6n6p right now. DavidZheZhe also told me it was ok to use the 6n6p


----------



## solo_400

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im waiting for these in the mail right now. my question is: if i was gonna spend money on upgraded tubes, wouldnt it have been better to get a better amp thats the price of the tubes + the amp? sorry if this has been addressed. i am new to tube amps as this will be my first._

 

 If you have the money to buy a better amp with good stock tubes do it 

 l.d


----------



## morfic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solo_400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have the money to buy a better amp with good stock tubes do it 

 l.d_

 

If the main difference comes from the better tubes, then you would have to know if the price of the MkII + an assortment of tubes (i often match tubes to my taste du jour or the music i listen to, or speakers vs headphones) is really more than a "better amp" with tubes you end up buying for the MkII anyway, and you end up buying tubes for the "better amp" anyway, because you wonder if the "better amp" already sounds its best or if you can get it to sound better yet.

 So if your wallet can support the "better amp" plus tubes (and i am speaking of about $2-$8/tube (with patience), not the ludicrous $40-$70/pair sellers) go for a better amp, if not, the MkII makes a good base to try and enjoy tubes with.

 I ended up trying the I+ to the MkII, and found the I+ is "the better amp" for the low ohm headphones I am using and all the tubes i bought and enjoyed in the MkII, i can now enjoy even more in the I+, so look at what matches your headphones best, rather than which has the highest pricetag, higher price =! better.


----------



## BigStig

All this talk of amazing improvements makes me want to upgrade my stock tubes....

 I've had a LD MKII for a couple of years now. I just love the thing. Lossless AAC's + HD650's + ALO Audio dock + LD MKII = my little slice of sonic heaven. I listen to the system for 3/4 hours every day while I work. But I'm still on the stock tubes. While I'm still happy with the sound, I'm (of course) curious about the improvements that come from upgrading the tubes. More importantly, I know that eventually one/more of the tubes will burn out and I'll be forced to upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So... where does one go to find good deals on good tubes that are compatible? I occasionally browse ebay looking for them. I sometimes find tubes that say they're compatible with the MKII, but they're usually those 'ludicrous' prices that you've mentioned, $50+/pair. Seems like a lot for vacuum tubes. A quick Google/Shopping search for "Mullard EF95 BVA" yields no shops that sell them. I see lots of praise for Mullard EF92's too. What's the difference between the 92 and 95? I certainly don't want to blow up my beloved MKII... 

 So, where do I go to order upgraded tubes? Anyone have a good internet seller? Anyone have any specific model recommendations to start with?

 Has anyone ever put together any sort of document of what "aftermarket" tubes are plug-and-play compatible with the MKII, and with perhaps the (subjective) characteristics of what those "aftermarket" tubes do to the sound quality? I mean, there's a ton of great info in this thread, but I'm sort of lost as to where to start if I want to get into tube rolling.

*Edit*: Nevermind... found some really great tube-talk back on pages 18-23+ Good stuff. I think I now know what I need to look for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though any advice is still welcome!


----------



## RallyMaster

Just got my hands on a MKII as well. I'm going to keep a close eye on this here thread because I'm definitely feeling the recessed bass.


----------



## morfic

(408a, 408b, 5654*, 5591, CV4010, CV5216, CV8246, 6069, CV10442, EF95*, M8100, 6AK5*, CV10100, CV8159, CV8225, CV850, 6J1, EF92, CV4015, 6CQ6, CV2023, V884, VP6, M8161, CV131, 9D6, W77,Z77, 6h30*, 6zh1*, EF91, 6AM6, CV4014) -wireless

 Put this search in and see if you find something affordable.

 I enjoy my JTL-6AK5W Tung-Sols ($8/pc)
 "The Russians" 6J1P-EV/6Zh1P-EV ($2.50/pc)
 CV4014/EF91 "Mullards" ($4/pc)


----------



## RallyMaster

Should I be worried about how warm my amp is getting? I had it running for a couple of hours today and it was almost hot to the touch. I would think the components inside are rated at high temps (105ºC?) but heat is usually the biggest killer of electronics.

 Thanks.


----------



## donunus

I just discovered something about the little dot just now. Ive been wondering lately why my music has been sounding thin and slightly inorganic compared to the original LD mk2 sound I used to love before. I thought I was already getting tired of the sound until I discovered that it is the 6n6p power tube that gives the sound a dryness and sterility that is absent with the stock 6n6 power tube. So now I'm settled on the ef92s neutrality mixed with the stock 6n6 power tubes organic tubelike sound. Wow ambient effects are now making me turn my head to check if someone is knocking on the door. Its like the soul of the amp is back!


----------



## Frank I

I use the Russian 6n6p and Mullard 850 and the amp sounds great. I havent swapped any other tubes except these. I was wondering how other 5654 tubes sound and if it would be a bvetter match for the Mk11. otherwise I love this amp and couldn't be happier.


----------



## debitsohn

yay got my mk II today. 7 says since the day i paid. not bad from david. fun times ahead!


----------



## fenixdown110

I'm super jealous. I want one too...


----------



## bass_nut

this smallish tube amp deliver many hours of enjoyable and non-fatiguing music as i listen through my Grados/Alessandros (ms1, sr325iS, HF-2 F1)

 listening to Yanni "within attraction" & "keys to imagination" (live version, iTunes lossless files ripped from CD) ==> snappy drums.. ample and tightly controlled bass with cavernous deep extension... rich, detailed, revealing and full bodied mids unfold well... ultra fast violins and pianos pleasure to hear.. highs rolled off nicely


----------



## jrah

Should I get these for the power tubes:
6N6P RUSSIAN DOUBLE OUTPUT TRIODES. Lot of 4 - eBay (item 200406944952 end time Nov-23-09 13:18:59 PST)

 And these:
CV4015 M8161 EF92 9D6 MULLARD QDD TUBE VALVE NOS PAIR on eBay (end time 22-Nov-09 11:42:27 GMT)
 or
2 NOS Mullard M8161 EF92 CV4015 6CQ6 Mil Spec Amp Tube - eBay (item 160349158320 end time Dec-13-09 04:10:05 PST)

 for the other two?

 How can you tell if they are authentic? the logos on the two mullards look different than some photos I've seen here on Head-Fi.

 Or is there someplace else where I could get them cheaper?

 Also, would I have to do anything with jumpers if I got those tubes?

 Also, would those tubes be recommended?

 Edit: By the way, these will be used with a Senn HD 600


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frank I* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Russian 6n6p and Mullard 850 and the amp sounds great. I havent swapped any other tubes except these. I was wondering how other 5654 tubes sound and if it would be a bvetter match for the Mk11. otherwise I love this amp and couldn't be happier._

 

I'm currently using just the stock tubes (left driver tube is getting noisy) and just ordered 5 GE 6AK5 5654W just to see what this whole "tube rolling" business is all about. I'll let you know my results once I get 'em.


----------



## RallyMaster

Just got home from school and finally swapped out the stock driver tubes with two GE 5654W. The noise is gone from the left channel and I think there may be a slight enlargement of the sound stage. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ashtray9

Bump!

 I was wondering, do only some of the amps have L.E.D.'s beneath the tubes? I've seen pictures with lit and unlit tubes. I really will be disappointed if the one I just ordered is lit. Why would anyone wish to detract from the tube glow?.

 Another point I am wondering is, seriously, could you guys tell the difference between the LDII and LDIII with stock tubes in a double-blind test? It's so hard to get an accurate idea of the differences in SQ between models since by nature we all tend to exaggerate minute details.

 Thanks!


----------



## Frank I

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ashtray9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bump!

 I was wondering, do only some of the amps have L.E.D.'s beneath the tubes? I've seen pictures with lit and unlit tubes. I really will be disappointed if the one I just ordered is lit. Why would anyone wish to detract from the tube glow?.

 Another point I am wondering is, seriously, could you guys tell the difference between the LDII and LDIII with stock tubes in a double-blind test? It's so hard to get an accurate idea of the differences in SQ between models since by nature we all tend to exaggerate minute details.

 Thanks!_

 

I asked David about the MK1V SE if it would be a big improvement over the MK11 and he told me 30-5o percent but diminishing returns was working big time, In other words stick with what you have. I liked the MK11 because of its narrow casing and because it was compact/ Great amp


----------



## john57

Sound like David is more honest that some salespeople I know. It is not every day that I would hear a sales man would say "diminishing returns" instead of saying the higher model is many times better. David answer my E-mails promptly and so far his advise is good. I would get the MK1V SE if I was to keep it a long time since it has a higher quality of parts and the volume pot is going to last longer as a example.


----------



## bball

I dropped my Mk II into my dad's stereo and did some A/B listening between his Audio Research SP9 and my little Mk II both as preamps. The thing did a surprisingly admirable job. It didn't quite get as loud with his inefficient speakers although it was on the lowest gain setting. (didn't get a chance to try it with a higher gain setting) I wasn't expecting it to sound anywhere close to the SP9. The Mk II had a very clean sound to it and didn't really add in anything that wasn't there. It didn't cloud up the music and matched the Audio Research in this area which I was surprised. The Mk II had good texture and 3D sound that reproduced instruments accurately. The one area that the Audio Research cleaned up was the soundstage. The Mk II kept up width wise but the depth of soundstage was lacking comparatively. I know before I bought my Mk II I couldn't find a whole lot of info on people using mainly for its preamp section so hopefully this helps anyone in the same situation.... Other components used were: Esoteric Transport (i forget which one) > Timbre TT-1 Dac > LD MkII/AR SP9 > Krell KST 100 > Custom built 4 way speakers


----------



## lh0628

Could some confirm that the volume knob works on the RCA out as well?

 Thanks.


----------



## ashtray9

Well, I received my MKII just a couple of days ago. I cannot believe shipping took less than a week from China. I was initially disappointed with the sound quality, but burn-in has opened and refined the sound by a large degree. I am now enjoying this amp very much. I should also note that I received the amp already set to low gain. Once I set for maximum gain (with HD600) the bass gained slam.

 Anyway, while I had the amp opened up I noticed that there were already jumpers in there. They seem to be positioned for EF95, and it looks like I would need to scoot said jumpers over to set for EF92. So, my question is: Why are there four more jumpers supplied with the amp? Am I missing anything? Also, when set for EF92 I am assuming the old power tubes can remain in place? Am I correct in assuming the jumpers only relate to the driver tubes?

 Thanks!


----------



## bball

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lh0628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could some confirm that the volume knob works on the RCA out as well?

 Thanks._

 

Yes the Volume knob controls the RCA out. If you have headphones and the RCA plugged in it controls both the volume of the headphones and the speakers. In my case the volume of the headphones and my speakers is about even so one isn't playing too loud if I happen to have both on. But that would depend on your headphone impedance and speaker efficiency.


----------



## lh0628

Great, thank you for the answer!


----------



## Project22a

Checking in again guys. I've owned this amp for a year and a half now and it still impresses me. My stock driver tubes died after about a year of heavy use (well not literally dead, one of them is exhibiting a lot of hissing. I tried cleaning the tube pins and the hissing is still there).

 I'm currently enjoying a pair of GE JG-5645/6AK5Ws and just picked up a set of Raytheon JRP-6AK5W "Anchor" today.

 I'm still on the hunt for a full shield pair of M8161s. But I'm confident the GEs and Raytheons will keep me happy for quite a while longer.

 If anyone is on the fence on ordering this amp; please do yourself a favor and order it immediately. This model is easily one of the best bang for buck amps on the market.

 David and the staff over at Little Tube are great and I wouldn't hesitate to business with them again.


----------



## debitsohn

I know there is the tube rolling post but there is simply too much info to go through. can anyone tell me the best budget combo for upgraded tubes? I was looking around and found the EF92s and the russian 6n6p or whatever.


----------



## donunus

I have tried ef91, ef92, the voshod 6zh1p-ev, some generic 6ak5, 6j1, and some tung-sol 6ak5s and if you want the best combination of speed and transparency without spending big money on power tubes, I would stick with the stock power tube with some Mullard ef92 driver tubes. The russian 6n6p power tube seems to make the sound a little less organic IMO.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have tried ef91, ef92, the voshod 6zh1p-ev, some generic 6ak5, 6j1, and some tung-sol 6ak5s and if you want the best combination of speed and transparency without spending big money on power tubes, I would stick with the stock power tube with some Mullard ef92 driver tubes. The russian 6n6p power tube seems to make the sound a little less organic IMO._

 

thanks so much. thats exactly what i, and maybe others were looking for. really appreciate all the help you give ppl donunus.


----------



## donunus

no problem. Glad I could help


----------



## VALIENTE

Guys, can a Little Dot MK II drive AKG K701 to its fullest potential?
 Please share your experience. 
 Thank you.


----------



## donunus

no it can not... try the heed canamp at least.


----------



## Frank I

I just ordered 6H30 tubes to try also ordered 6n6p replacements plus GE RCA and Sylvania 5654/8ak5 types. Has anyone used the super tube in their MK11 yet mine will be here middle of the week.


----------



## VALIENTE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no it can not... try the heed canamp at least._

 

Thank you donunus.
_Salamat_ in Filipino.


----------



## donunus

If you want a budget amp to drive the k701 better than the ld mk2, the cheaper ld1+ might even do a better job.


----------



## Frank I

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want a budget amp to drive the k701 better than the ld mk2, the cheaper ld1+ might even do a better job._

 

I use the 701 on my Little Dot mk11 with no problems. When I was going over this with David when I was goinf to order the LD1 he told me the 11 was better and I have no problems driving the 701 with them to loud levels. They work fine.


----------



## donunus

ok so the ld1+ should be ruled out then but I can tell you though that the 701s sound thin with the ld mk2. They need a colored amp like the heed canamp to get the proper amount of bass at least


----------



## Frank I

Received my 5654 GE RCA abd 6ak5 sylvania the GE are close to the Mullard I am using. Real early but they all have different sounds. Just ordered some EF95 Mullards and my ^H30 tubes should be in this week. I like the GE 5654 very nice.


----------



## page28

Just Wondering ...
 Has anybody tried ecc804 (6/30L2) as the power tube ? the pinout for the Mazda tubes looks the same as the 6H6P but looking at the specs the anode current might be less as is the mutual conductance ...


----------



## donunus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks so much. thats exactly what i, and maybe others were looking for. really appreciate all the help you give ppl donunus._

 

In reply to that post that I made about the 6n6p power tubes, I was using the ef92s back then and the 6n6p didnt really have the best synergy with them. What I have found out is that the stock power tube is slower yet has a more forward presentation of vocals than the russian 6n6p which is a faster and crisper sounding power tube. Now I feel that the Russian power makes the driver tubes better represent themselves in giving their own sound without the added coloration from the stock 6n6 power tubes.

 And by the way, my best driver tubes currently for my ld mk2s are the WE403B


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In reply to that post that I made about the 6n6p power tubes, I was using the ef92s back then and the 6n6p didnt really have the best synergy with them. What I have found out is that the stock power tube is slower yet has a more forward presentation of vocals than the russian 6n6p which is a faster and crisper sounding power tube. Now I feel that the Russian power makes the driver tubes better represent themselves in giving their own sound without the added coloration from the stock 6n6 power tubes.

 And by the way, my best driver tubes currently for my ld mk2s are the WE403B_

 

thats my set up right now. WE403b and russian 6n6p


----------



## donunus

cheers to team 6n6p/we403B! 

 By the way, this ld mk2 really loves my beyer dt150. This is where it can really show its doing its work because it is a big improvement from a uDac in driving the beyer beast. Senn hd580s for example are not really improved as much from uDac to ld mk2.


----------



## DGNeo

Would it better to purchase this or the Little Dot I+ for my Grado 325is?


----------



## maruzen

swapped the ef92 driver tubes on the mk2 and i can't put down my beyer dt 880 600 ohms! very good recommendations!  highs kind of rolled off, perfect for the dt 880. the bass slightly pronounced with amazing tightness, the mids sound good! overall i would describe the sound as thicker. never thought the mk2 can do this to the beyer! can't wipe the smile from my face... whatever i throw at this combo, i end up finishing the song! wow!


----------



## Frank I

How does your Mk11 compare to your Audio GD amp


----------



## Frank I

Are you using the 6H30 power tubes. That brought myamp to another level and I like the Mullard CV4010


----------



## maruzen

still using the stock power tubes and i haven't anything besides the stock power tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 would upgrading these stock tubes bring a very discernible change? i am very amazed at the sound improvement using the ef92 mullards!
   
  before the tube upgrade, i was using the c-2c exclusively for the dt880 because the c-2c improvement in the bass felt more pleasing over the mids improvement that the mk2 with the stock tubes seemed to provide...now i prefer the mk2. these tubes have very good bass tightness that i like more, and the mids stand out better now than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  not sure if these are the result of the dt880 being burned in (they are at the 400 hour mark i guess), but the mullards are also at the 100+ hour mark... it would be great if the sound would improve over time... but right now i am loving this mk2 sound!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





maruzen said:


> still using the stock power tubes and i haven't anything besides the stock power tubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Buy a matched set of 6H30 Sovtek tubes and the bass will be deeper and tighter. I had both the Russian and stock Chines tubes and there is a big difference with the Super Tube. The MK11 is a great amp for the money.


----------



## maruzen

thanks will try out those soviet tubes!
   
  and i fully agree regarding the bang-for-the-buck part, these are really solid amps for the price point. using stock tubes, i prefer it over the c-2c for the beyer dt880 250 ohms (sold this after i got the 600 ohm version), and now after the tube change, i'm exclusively pairing  it with the dt880 600 ohm now


----------



## dynasonic

Quote: 





maruzen said:


> thanks will try out those soviet tubes!
> 
> and i fully agree regarding the bang-for-the-buck part, these are really solid amps for the price point. using stock tubes, i prefer it over the c-2c for the beyer dt880 250 ohms (sold this after i got the 600 ohm version), and now after the tube change, i'm exclusively pairing  it with the dt880 600 ohm now


 

 I just received the tubes I ordered for both the power and preamp sections for the MKII. I also have 600 ohm Beyers but I went with the DT990's. I went from stock tubes to:
   
  Power Amp - NOS 6N6 Russian tubes
  Pre - NOS Mullard M8161
   
  After letting them warm up for just a few minutes I had to see how they sounded. (I listen to rock mainly) My immediate reaction was... "Where did the bass go?" but upon listening a little longer I realized what I was hearing. Listening to the stock tubes for so long I guess I never realized how bloated and hollow the bass really was. The bass is still there with the new tubes, but it is MUCH tighter and a WHOLE LOT deeper. With the stock tubes, the attack of the bass drum was pronounced in the mid-bass and it sounded very forward. With the new tubes this mid-bass hump is gone. I can't get over how much deeper the bass is now. A low B on a 5-string bass is downright scary low. I always thought the DT990's had just a touch of shrill in the upper registers. The highs are smoothed out. The cymbals still shimmer but they don't make my ears bleed like before. It will be interesting to see how these tubes develop once I get them properly seasoned.


----------



## novanine9

Most excellent review!
   
  Big question for you:
   
  I'm a recording artist and would want to use this as a preamp to process through my signal sources (vocal microphones, electrical guitar, synths), before going into the digital recorder...as a means to warm up and color the sound in a flattering and musical way.
   
  www.myspace.com/novaconsultationsllc
   
  I am torn between the mkII and the l2++
   
  is the mkII, as warm and pocess the same amount of the so called..."liquid mids"
   
  I am not going for transparency, in the least since this would only be used to process individual tracks/instruments/vocals...at a time...prior to mix down and mastering of the entire song tracks into stereo left and rights
   
  I WANT SOMETHING SLUTTY AND BUTTERY, DEPTH...WARMTH...LIQUID-LIKE
   
  Should I, just, get the mkII instead of trying to hunt down a used ld2++?
   
  I know if anyone has the answer...it would be you.
   
  Best regards,
   
  B


----------



## David.M

Slutty, Buttery and Warmth?

 Yeah, you'll definitely want the Amperex 5654


----------



## REDH0RN

Quote from initial review:
   
  The two dip switches are for changing gain.
 Each dip switch box represents a channel (L&R)
 Make sure you configure each channel the same as the other channel. 

 A. Switch 1 off, Switch 2 off = Gain 10 (Highest Impedance)
*B. Switch 1 on, Switch 2 off = Gain 7 (Medium Impedance)*
 C. Switch 1 off, Switch 2 on = Gain 5 (Low Impedance)
 D. Switch 1 on, Switch 2 on = Gain 3 (Lowest Impedance)
   
   
  Would B be the appropriate setting for 120 ohm phones?


----------



## Max F

I think Little dot changed their veiw on the gain settings (check out thier forum).  Its not only ohms that is important, but also the sensitivty of the phones and the output level of the source.
   
  For example, i use the lowest gain setting on my HD-650 even though they are 300 ohm.  They have high sensitivity and my source output is pretty loud.
   
  I'd try all of the settings and see which one sounds best.  If you don't hear a difference in the sound (other than volume) just pick the one that gives you the most use of the volume knob - i.e., the one where you listen comfortably at around 10-11 oclock.
   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## navii

i just got my LDMKII and noticed that one of the front tubes is slightly different to its brother. it also has print on it, while the other is blank. is this bad? should I get some matched tubes? thanks.


----------



## Max F

Probably, not a big deal.  You should be rolling tubes anyway.  That's the whole fun of getting one of these amps!


----------



## xaf-bcn

Hello!
   
  I'm new here and just enjoying my second day with my LD MKII. After a lot of years loving tubes finally got my first tube amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My amp came with one of the driver tubes broken so I had no more chance than finding a replacement. Thanks to God I was able to find a couple of new Philips/Miniwatt 5654 tubes in one of the electronic devices store in my city (Barcelona). Does someone has any comment about the Miniwatt tubes?...perhaps they are not very common out there but were used very often here years ago (they were also made in Barcelona). Only used it for around 10 hours but they seem to sound quite dense with nice bass and highs while the mids seems to be a little dark. But of course I can't compare so it's only a personal feeling.
  BTW this morning got on the mail a couple of Mullard CV4015...now I don't now if keeping it as a spare or replacing the Miniwatt ones...
   
  Another doubt I have is using it as a pre-amp. Tried yesterday with my little ONKYO (it has a "processor" IN & OUT), and found that one of the channels was much loud than the other one (It doesn't happens as a normal headphones amplifier). Any suggestion?
   
  And the last one...which should be the best way to listen my computer music. I own an iMac (whithout optical line-out) and I plug the heaphones out to the entrance of the ampli. I think this way is quite "nasty" as I imagine the little amplifier used in the iMac isn't especially good, so I'm re-amplifiying a degraded signal. Is this the only way?...any idea?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## TMRaven

Does anybody have any personal experience with audiotubes on ebay?
   
  I'm looking at some mullard ef92 drivers for my litlte dot mk2, and I was wondering if these would be the right ones to use, or is there a big hit in performance if I don't use a matched pair?
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/EF92-MULLARD-TUBE-NOS-/200535187608?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2eb0d42098#ht_2264wt_908


----------



## john57

It is more of a luck of the draw if you are not using using a matched pair. It is a bit more important at the first stage that the tubes be matched close together. While I do not always use matched tubes I will still look for matched pairs when reasonable. Many manufactures of tube equipment do not always use matched sets of tubes as a standard option.


----------



## TMRaven

I see, so matched tubes are rather important.
   
  I'm still in the search for the right pair of Mullard Drivers for my Little Dot.  I came across these, but the seller could only tell me that they said HK1 R4H3 on the tubes.  Are these a different version of the ones I should use for the Little Dot?  From what I've seen of this review, the ones I should be looking for say 6CQ6.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/2-VINTAGE-MULLARD-EF92-VALVES-BOXED-UNUSED-/350469137775?pt=UK_Consumer_VintageAudio_RL&hash=item519996a56f#ht_500wt_923


----------



## TMRaven

Well things are looking pretty grim for matched pairs of EF92s that aren't priced high, so I might dive into the world of EF95 Mullards.  What are some of the fundamental differences between EF92 and EF95 Mullards in the way they sound?  I was looking at this pair, and I think they're the M8100s, right?  Seemed like they were pretty good according to posts in the thread.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/EF95-6AK5-Mullard-Tube-Matched-Pairs-20-prs-avail-/120694912947?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c19fa37b3#ht_1946wt_782


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Well things are looking pretty grim for matched pairs of EF92s that aren't priced high, so I might dive into the world of EF95 Mullards.  What are some of the fundamental differences between EF92 and EF95 Mullards in the way they sound?  I was looking at this pair, and I think they're the M8100s, right?  Seemed like they were pretty good according to posts in the thread.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EF95-6AK5-Mullard-Tube-Matched-Pairs-20-prs-avail-/120694912947?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c19fa37b3#ht_1946wt_782


 


 For me the EF95's appeal isn't long lasting. They are big on bass and seem to be very sensitive. The EF92's are more sensible.. they don't heat up as much and deliver everything in a more laid back fashion. Fun vs sensibility ha ha  Have you tried EF91's? they are the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## TMRaven

No, I havn't considered EF91 yet, but I'm open to suggestions!  What I want most out of the driver tubes would perhaps be more bass-midrange and less treble for my DT990s.  The more bass the merrier I feel, but not any type of mid-bass bloat, I'm looking most for bass extension, because it seems as though the stock tubes have a bass roll-off starting at around 40hz, and I rather not have to use iTune's horrible EQ to EQ that low, low bass up at the cost of clarity.


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> No, I havn't considered EF91 yet, but I'm open to suggestions!  What I want most out of the driver tubes would perhaps be more bass-midrange and less treble for my DT990s.  The more bass the merrier I feel, but not any type of mid-bass bloat, I'm looking most for bass extension, because it seems as though the stock tubes have a bass roll-off starting at around 40hz, and I rather not have to use iTune's horrible EQ to EQ that low, low bass up at the cost of clarity.


 


 Well I listen to a lot of Jazz and the mids are very important for me, I think the 91's offer extension but nothing is prominent. So for me thats a good thing. I would say that they are worth a try, I prefer them over the more smooth 92's.


----------



## TMRaven

What exactly model of ef91 do you recommend?
   
  Also, anybody else have any experience with the bass extension of EF95 vs EF92 or EF91 model mullard tubes? Or any other tubes from different companies in those families?


----------



## TMRaven

I just found this little auction on ebay, it looks like EF92 Mullards, but the characters on the front say EF92 instead of 6CQ6, is this a major difference?
   
  It doesn't say that the tubes are matched pair per say, but the numbers all seem to be similar.  Is this a good look?
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/3-x-Mullard-EF92-CV131-9D6-Valves-Tubes-Tested-/180679460314?pt=UK_Consumer_VintageAudio_RL&hash=item2a1155c5da#ht_1938wt_1026


----------



## LugBug1

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> What exactly model of ef91 do you recommend?
> 
> Also, anybody else have any experience with the bass extension of EF95 vs EF92 or EF91 model mullard tubes? Or any other tubes from different companies in those families?


 


 Sorry for late reply, I use 2 lots of Mullard EF91 one lot is old and has a blueish stripe round and the other lot has white writing on but they sound the same to my ears. CV4014 they seem to be readily avaiible on Ebay uk 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CV4014-EF91-6AM6-MULLARD-TUBE-VALVES-NEW-1PC-/280235122384?pt=UK_Consumer_VintageAudio_RL&hash=item413f509ed0


----------



## TMRaven

Ok!  I'll keep those in mind.  Will probably end up jumping on them since they're so far the only ones recommended to me.


----------



## john57

For me I will just enjoy the stock tubes when my amp come in. Then I will try the CV4010 and 6H30PI tube combination which I already have on hand.


----------



## donluca

Guys, today I've officially pulled the trigger on the Little Dot MK II.
   
  It will be for my bedroom since my main system is now in the living room.
  My iMac will feed the music through a honest Beresford TC-7510 DAC to my AKG K601.
   
  I've seen some very nice bargains on russian tubes (all made in Voshdok between 1970 and 1980), probably I'm going to get some.
   
  Can't wait ^^


----------



## Thomasvegeta

Hi everyone, it's my first post on the forum, but i've been digging it quite a lot.
 Well now about the little dot MKII, I've been looking for pictures of the inside of the v2, but haven't found any one. So I decided to open mine and made some pictures of the inside. I'd like to change some capacitors with higher quality caps, but the thing is that I don't know wich caps I can replace, or better said wich woud be usefull to replace? (like the output or input caps)
 Here are the pics:










 Thanks


----------



## olddtfan

Getting ready to buy the MKii hope its going to be worth it.


----------



## RAZRr1275

So I own the I+ already and was wondering how much warmer in tone would this amp be than the I+ is? I'm looking for the warm, smooth stereotypical tube sound without sacrificing much detail


----------



## Chu

Anyone know if this is compatible with tubes from the Little Dot II++?


----------



## vic2vic

Does anybody know where it would be possible to buy those polished metal rings that are installed at the base of LD MK III, so I can fit some on my MK II ?
  IMHO they definitely improve the look of the amp and they protect a bit more the tubes...


----------



## Muzic2can

I have a question.
  I do not have a amp and am new to them.
  Is it OK to split the headphone output to a Y splitter so you can have 2 sets of headphones going at one time?
  I know there are splitters but does this hurt unit as far as impedance or ohms are concerned?
  Hope I made it clear what i am asking.


----------



## MIKELAP

If still in the land of the living i have this question .What are the specifications written on mk2's transformer .Thanks


----------



## Sammo

Can anybody send me a link to where to buy the tubes he is using?


----------



## MIKELAP

sammo said:


> Can anybody send me a link to where to buy the tubes he is using?


 
  


sammo said:


> Can anybody send me a link to where to buy the tubes he is using?


 
 What tubes are you talking about ?


----------



## Sammo

mikelap said:


> What tubes are you talking about ?


 
 all of them


----------



## MIKELAP

sammo said:


> all of them


 
 On  page 77 some of the tubes are plug and play theres your EF95 AND EF91 92  ects.and you will find them on Ebay but make shure you understand this page before buying tubes you got questions go to the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE and also on this page the better tubes tend to be towards the bottom of the page but its just a question of preference personnally i own 90% of them so you got to experiment                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  I would recommend some reading it will probably save you some money in the long run .Have fun .


----------



## Sammo

mikelap said:


> On  page 77 some of the tubes are plug and play theres your EF95 AND EF91 92  ects.and you will find them on Ebay but make shure you understand this page before buying tubes you got questions go to the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE and also on this page the better tubes tend to be towards the bottom of the page but its just a question of preference personnally i own 90% of them so you got to experiment                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  I would recommend some reading it will probably save you some money in the long run .Have fun .


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## genclaymore

I planning on getting one as well and i wondering how does it pair with a T90, also what is the suggest gain setting to use with a Beyerdynamic T90.


----------



## Curlycat

Hi. I am new to HP-fi. I have a pair of Sennheiser Momentum On Ear cans and are wondering how this amp will work with them? The Momentums are 18Ω


----------



## genclaymore

I ordered two sylyania 5654 for the time being to replace the default Chinese tubes 6ji that in the MKII, Then later on I will get a different tube, the stock tube had to go.


----------



## maidos

sorry for necroing this thread but i was wondering should i just get mk3 instead of mk2 if i have the budget ?
 i head mk2 overheats really easy?
 my source sennheisher hd650 and computer


----------



## MIKELAP

maidos said:


> sorry for necroing this thread but i was wondering should i just get mk3 instead of mk2 if i have the budget ?
> i head mk2 overheats really easy?
> my source sennheisher hd650 and computer


 
 I am running an mk3 with senns hd800 and  PC ,sounds good to me ,mk3 likes high impedance Hp's  . And if you like tube rolling .go to the tube rolling guide enormous possibilitys in tube rolling here's link   http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  In the first pages you will find the standard tubes and on page 77 you will find a list of tubes that are inexpensive compared to the tubes on the first pages those tubes can also be used on other Littledot amp you will see which ones on page 77 and in the last pages of the thread you will see where those are at . have fun  you have alot of reading ahead of you.


----------



## maidos

thanks and what about power tubes? some owners mentioned that their mk2 power tubes easily overheats to the point that u can fry eggs :/


----------



## MIKELAP

maidos said:


> thanks and what about power tubes? some owners mentioned that their mk2 power tubes easily overheats to the point that u can fry eggs :/


 
 Power tubes do get very hot but the amp itself with standard tubes is only warm this is with my MK3


----------



## maidos

can anyone help me? i ordered the mk2 and received the wrong rca cables
 so do i just simply order on net like this one?
 http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Anslutningskabel/Pr327701000
  
 also unsure which input i need to plugin to the amp since theres 4 of them :/
 computer is source


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,
  
 I have read all the three reviews about little dot mk II, III, IV. From reviews it looks like all are very good amps. My question is, what is the best amp for the price, and that could be tuned well after tube rolling in future for a beginner like myself. Their specs are almost the same either. What else is comparable to little dot? I have seen tons of Chinese amps on ebay that I don't trust since they don't have any review.
  
 Kindly suggest before I can make an order. Which one would serve me for an year or two?
  
 Thanks


----------



## HOWIE13

cancelled


----------



## Nicholasheadfi2

Hello guys
Im New to this game just got into tube amps myself my question is can I run a ibasso dx50 along with a dac and a tube amplifier want to use my dx50 as my source then into the dac then into the tube amp how is all this connected together can anyone help I have the mk11 the Ibasso dx50 not yet have a dac any suggestions welcome 
Thank you .


----------



## pjv1990

Hey everyone, 
  
 This is my first tube amp and I'm a little unsure about something, I was wondering if someone could help me out. This is a really moronic question and I feel so stupid and embarrassed for asking but what kind of tubes are required to replace for this amp? I've looked and there seems to be a huge range of tubes and I have no idea what is required for this amp. Could someone help me out by giving me part numbers or better still some links to the correct ones? 
  
 Thanks so much, I'm so embarrassed by this haha.


----------



## HOWIE13

I would concentrate on rolling the small front driver tubes as they contribute to the majority of the sound signature. Everything you need is in the link below and it's self explanatory. I started with the EF95 tubes as they are more numerous to find. The Voshkod's are well thought of. You can find them on eBay at reasonable prices. Make sure you follow the instruction manual and you have the amp on the EF95 setting.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


----------



## brassnwood

Hi PJV1990,
  
 My first buy were these Voskhods
   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6ZH1P-EV-6J1P-EV-EF95-5AK5-Matched-pair-Mil-Tubes-TOP-/141836770516?
 They really give you a load more base. Well worth a cheap shout
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 GC


----------



## pjv1990

That's great, thanks for the help everyone! Going to read up and research before trying a couple of options.


----------



## MIKELAP

pjv1990 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is my first tube amp and I'm a little unsure about something, I was wondering if someone could help me out. This is a really moronic question and I feel so stupid and embarrassed for asking but what kind of tubes are required to replace for this amp? I've looked and there seems to be a huge range of tubes and I have no idea what is required for this amp. Could someone help me out by giving me part numbers or better still some links to the correct ones?
> 
> Thanks so much, I'm so embarrassed by this haha.


 
 You gotta start somewhere when i started i didnt know the power tubes from the drivers  with my MK3 lol so your not  alone Check the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE on page 77 those are the tubes we tried and are compatible with your amp  and one of the best drivers we came up with was the Ei 6HM5 and there only  $5.00 EACH 


lord raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have read all the three reviews about little dot mk II, III, IV. From reviews it looks like all are very good amps. My question is, what is the best amp for the price, and that could be tuned well after tube rolling in future for a beginner like myself. Their specs are almost the same either. What else is comparable to little dot? I have seen tons of Chinese amps on ebay that I don't trust since they don't have any review.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, i own a Littledot MK 3 that was selling for $219.00 at Massdrop recently ive had this amp for atleast 3 years and compared to other amps i own sounds very good  for the price + with adapters you can also use 6SN7, 6DJ8 ,C3G'S.on top of all the tubes found on page 77 in THE LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE .One tube that was appreciated alot was the 6HM5 YUGO .This is my LD MK3 with adapters i made but that you can also buy on Ebay  here's a link to the 6HM5 and the LITTLEDOT THREAD .                                                                                                                                                  http://www.ebay.com/itm/6HM5-EC900-EI-Yugoslavia-NOS-matched-pair-Little-Dot-Amp-/251765500700                                                                       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/1140


----------



## kornel221

Hi, i have been following this forum for many years and first of all wanted to thank you all for your great advices, thanks of which i am learning every day something new.

I am looking to buy a tube amp i had before an little dot mk1+ but didn't like it and sold it after while ( never tryied different tubes).

My current setup is:

Laptop-> jitterbug + schiit wyrd -> Musical Fidelity M1 Daca + M1 HPAP

I use sennheiser Hd600's and 700's.

I am very intrigued by the tube sound and was wondering if the little dot mk3 plus good pair of tubes will be an improvement over my current amp.

I was also thinking in maybe using it as a preamp to change a little bit the flavour of my amp.

Would you recommend the mk3 or maybe some digferent tube amp?

Many thanks.


----------



## Centropolis

I should have read about this before I started using my MKii (my first tube amp) but I hope it's not too late.
  
 I realized now that for tube amps, I should never play music through it without first connecting the headphones.  In many articles, it talks about this being a big no-no as it may cause big problems for the amp.
  
 I have an headphone jack extension cable that it connected to the MKii and headphones on the other end.  What I find myself doing a handful of times in the past week was I change headphones while the music is playing by unplugging and then plugging in the new pairs.
  
 Although as at this point, I don't think I've done damage, I guess this should really be avoided, even if it's only for a handful of seconds for switching HPs?
  
 Someone please tell me I am still okay and I didn't hurt my amp!   And just wondering, what specifically would be damages on the amp if it did happen?   Would I just need to buy new tubes?  Or something worse?


----------



## MIKELAP

centropolis said:


> I should have read about this before I started using my MKii (my first tube amp) but I hope it's not too late.
> 
> I realized now that for tube amps, I should never play music through it without first connecting the headphones.  In many articles, it talks about this being a big no-no as it may cause big problems for the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 I to learned this not so long ago that it is best to have HP plugged in and i did alot worst than unplugging it for a few seconds  me it was hours at a time because i was using several amps at the same time but so far i suffered no damage that i notice  .and if it does damage something i woulndt no what to be honest  i would have to look it up


----------



## MIKELAP

centropolis said:


> I should have read about this before I started using my MKii (my first tube amp) but I hope it's not too late.
> 
> I realized now that for tube amps, I should never play music through it without first connecting the headphones.  In many articles, it talks about this being a big no-no as it may cause big problems for the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 This is what i found on the subject this is from Jack Woo from Woo Audio and this is what he says about the subject the amp is a Woo Audio 6


----------



## HOWIE13

centropolis said:


> I should have read about this before I started using my MKii (my first tube amp) but I hope it's not too late.
> 
> I realized now that for tube amps, I should never play music through it without first connecting the headphones.  In many articles, it talks about this being a big no-no as it may cause big problems for the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 I do that all the time. Never thought about possible amp damage but I do worry that constantly pulling  headphone connectors in and out of the socket on the amp could wear down or loosen the socket as I've had that happen on a previous amp.


----------



## Centropolis

I noticed something odd after I switched driver tubes today.  I swapped the stock ones for a pair of 6HM5s  ANd now, when I turn the amp on, one of the tubes glow super bright for about a second and then goes back to "normal".  The other one does it too but doesn't go nearly as bright as the first one.
  
 I didn't notice this on the stock 6J1s.  Is what I described above normal?  Or something wrong with the tubes?


----------



## MIKELAP

centropolis said:


> I noticed something odd after I switched driver tubes today.  I swapped the stock ones for a pair of 6HM5s  ANd now, when I turn the amp on, one of the tubes glow super bright for about a second and then goes back to "normal".  The other one does it too but doesn't go nearly as bright as the first one.
> 
> I didn't notice this on the stock 6J1s.  Is what I described above normal?  Or something wrong with the tubes?


 
 yes its normal mine also do this its a feature in the tube to heat it up faster


----------



## Centropolis

mikelap said:


> yes its normal mine also do this its a feature in the tube to heat it up faster


 
  
 Good to hear.
  
 Thanks Mike.  You've been quick to help answer my questions.  Next time I am in Montreal, I will buy you a coffee!


----------



## RoyT

How is the LD MK2 compared to the darkvoice 336 in terms of sound? try to find
 an answer to this question in this thread but couldn't find it..
  
 I'm asking mainly because the LD MK2 is about 100$ cheaper then the DV 336SE, so
 i wonder if it's worth the extra money..
  
 i already have the schiit stack, so it's most important that the overall sound will be different..
  
 an answer/opinion will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## natalieann

Can someone recommend me different tubes to try other than the stock ones? Links would be awesome....I'm pretty new to the tube game...Thanks!


----------



## droido256

Just bought one of the ld mk2, waiting for it to deliver in a few days. Im, well completely lost. Never had tube anything. So, how long do tubes last, and will eventually will we be all screwed if no one makes tubes anymore? Lol 
Also curious about tube rolling.


----------



## MIKELAP

droido256 said:


> Just bought one of the ld mk2, waiting for it to deliver in a few days. Im, well completely lost. Never had tube anything. So, how long do tubes last, and will eventually will we be all screwed if no one makes tubes anymore? Lol
> Also curious about tube rolling.


 
 Go to the Littledot tube rolling guide thread plenty of infos there also on page 77 are some of the tubes we rolled also on page 1 of the same thread i suggest reading the thread from the end thats where the better tubes we tried are, probably the last 100 pages tubes like the 6HM5 ,6SN7as power tubes with adapters and others .Tubes will last some up to 5000 hours some less you never really know when they will stop working .They is new tubes being made but the better ones are the NOS tubes (new old stock ) here's the link to the thread                                                                       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/10305#post_12740876


----------



## droido256

mikelap said:


> Go to the Littledot tube rolling guide thread plenty of infos there also on page 77 are some of the tubes we rolled also on page 1 of the same thread i suggest reading the thread from the end thats where the better tubes we tried are, probably the last 100 pages tubes like the 6HM5 ,6SN7as power tubes with adapters and others .Tubes will last some up to 5000 hours some less you never really know when they will stop working .They is new tubes being made but the better ones are the NOS tubes (new old stock ) here's the link to the thread                                                                       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/10305#post_12740876




I did check it out...... And i have a fleet of ancient Ilyushins slowly buzzing over a bunch of tubes(actually im sure US customs are dragging their feet as usual, vs the Russian customs that blitz packages through). Even low balling on a 2000 hr average..... Heh i have enough tubes to last me 27 years.  Not including the Raytheon 5654's i have on way, and the GE 5654w's i just got in. So far ive heard the stock chinese tubes which sound better than any HP amp i have, and the Raytheon pair of drive tubes which made my SS-50's, A900x, and DT-990 pros sing like ive never heard before. Cant wait to get in the Russian power tubes.


----------



## MIKELAP

droido256 said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the Littledot tube rolling guide thread plenty of infos there also on page 77 are some of the tubes we rolled also on page 1 of the same thread i suggest reading the thread from the end thats where the better tubes we tried are, probably the last 100 pages tubes like the 6HM5 ,6SN7as power tubes with adapters and others .Tubes will last some up to 5000 hours some less you never really know when they will stop working .They is new tubes being made but the better ones are the NOS tubes (new old stock ) here's the link to the thread                                                                       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/10305#post_12740876
> ...


 
 Why all the questions if you know everything?


----------



## droido256

mikelap said:


> Why all the questions if you know everything?




Did I say I know everything?  No. 
When i posted the questions I had just ordered the amp, and never had a tube amp before. I picked up little bits and pieces as i went afterwards.


----------



## White Lotus

Hey guys, 
  
 I'm tempted to buy one of these.
  
 The sellers listing claims:
  


> *This is little Dot new model of MK II,and it Has the following improvements:*
> 
> 1, using the SEPP single-ended push-pull circuit, the output dynamic range and sound quality better than using cathode output;
> 2, the selected materials have been optimized: ALPS-16 potentiometer, NICHICON filter capacitor, WIMA / ERO coupling capacitance, etc;
> ...


 
  
 How "new" is this new model? Are the differences really that dramatic compared to the older models?


----------



## rudra

white lotus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm tempted to buy one of these.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey mate, just order it directly from Little Dot, unless you are planning to buy a pre-owned unit. If you have any questions just send and email to David at Little Dot.


----------



## White Lotus

rudra said:


> Hey mate, just order it directly from Little Dot, unless you are planning to buy a pre-owned unit. If you have any questions just send and email to David at Little Dot.


 
  
 Thanks mate!
  
 Hmm.. It would take considerably longer though, as we are able to buy them from Sydney (via eBay) brand new.
  
 What is the advantage of going direct via Little Dot?


----------



## rudra

white lotus said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Hmm.. It would take considerably longer though, as we are able to buy them from Sydney (via eBay) brand new.
> 
> What is the advantage of going direct via Little Dot?


 
 Direct from manufacturer and they ship via  DHL from HK which will take about 3 days to Sydney. I got my amp in 3 days  and I live in regional VIC.


----------



## White Lotus

rudra said:


> Direct from manufacturer and they ship via  DHL from HK which will take about 3 days to Sydney. I got my amp in 3 days  and I live in regional VIC.


 
  
 Oh yikes, that is REALLY fast. I am also in Vic, so that interests me greatly.
  
 I just checked it out - seems to be $20 higher if I go direct (which is really odd).
  
 How are you finding your amp? What cans do you use with it most?


----------



## rudra

white lotus said:


> How are you finding your amp? What cans do you use with it most?


 
 I mostly use the HD650 balanced in to MK VI+. Occasionally I used the DT990 SE. The strength of the VI+ is the balanced output 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. BTW I have balanced DAC, so it is balanced all the way. I am not trying to convince you that balanced is better than SE. A good SE designed amp will sound as great.  OTL amps are good with high Z HP's. If you have low Z cans you may want to rethink. (never mind it has got different gain settings so you can use low z HP's)
  
  
 Direct from LD the amp cost AUD$243 (USD$178 for Oceania) and the seller in Oz is selling it for AUD$248(may be it is being drop shipped from HK considering the freight is AUD $49)


----------



## MIKELAP

white lotus said:


> rudra said:
> 
> 
> > Direct from manufacturer and they ship via  DHL from HK which will take about 3 days to Sydney. I got my amp in 3 days  and I live in regional VIC.
> ...


 
 Also make sure your seller is an authorized dealer or else no warranty


----------



## goodluck4u

I bought a recycled mk ii (posible tube error). I checked the version of its circuit. the circuit is ver 3.0. the current version is 3.0? 
according to its guide on littledot.net, it is available to use 6k30 as well as 6n6 on above the version 2.0. I have already ordered a pair of 6J1P-EV from ebay but I have not bought 6n6p yet.

how does its version differ sound from previous versions?


----------



## gryn

Just got a new unit (through Massdrop) and what is strange is that even before I don't turn the source on - I hear a relatively loud ticking sound once I turn MKII on. Sounds strange - I had a tube amp looong time ago, but can't remember anything like that. Is that normal?
 UPD: Looks like it was a static. Fixed!


----------



## drteming

I'd always been a solid state amp guy.  I played around with a XDuoo TA-02 a while back, and while it had 2 EF95 family tubes, it still relied on solid state circuitry for power amplification.  It sounded nice, but now resides on my desk at work.  I also built a nice buffer based on the X10-D and enjoy it quite a bit with my Krell KSA5 Klone.  I finally got a full tube amp when I joined the Little Dot MkII drop from Massdrop last month.  I had ordered a selection of different tubes off of eBay while waiting for shipment, and got the amp and tubes all at once.  The first listen with the stock Chinese tubes, was ok.  The bottom end was somewhat muddy, the mids were acceptable, and the highs were somewhat harsh.  I didn't give it a chance to burn in.  I swapped in a pair of Novosibirsk 6N6P marked 8th week of 1973 and played around with some EF95 tubes.  The sound was nice, especially with the Soviet tubes (more below).  I opened up the amp with a plan to make a switch for the EF92/95 jumpers and lo and behold, the horrors!
  

  
 The board was marked version 3.  The build quality was dodgy at best.  There was flux residue all over the place and while the soldering was solid, it was messy.  The WIMA input coupling caps were melted at the bases.  They were marked 3.3uF, and being tiny, were likely polyester.  The other film caps were nasty generic globs whacked in willy-nilly.  The film resistors were marked 1%, and when I measured them later after I cut them out, they were 1%, but barely.  The big 5W resistors were 10% jobs.  The LED was mounted too low and did not fit into the hole in the front panel.  Finally, the bridge rectifier was some yucky no-name job.  On the plus side, the electrolytic caps (UCC's, Nichicon's, and Rubycon's) were quite nice.  The pot looked chintzy, but it's an Alps and actually measured well and sounded smooth.  
  
 An order was placed with Mouser, and after the package arrived, I got busy with the snippers and desoldering iron.
  

  
 That's some Shenzhen market special!
  
 After some work, much better!
  

  
 The film resistors are Vishay RN55 (matched to 0.1% between left and right channels for the signal resistors) and CFP series.  Yes, I even replaced the resistor to the LED.  It was $0.10 so why not?  The large 5W resistors are 1% and also Vishay's, but wirewound (don't care about inductance there).  The film caps are WIMA 5% polypropylene.  The large coupling caps are Kemet 3.3uF polypropylene.  I have a pair of them in my Lehmann BCL clone and they sound very nice.  There's a proper Vishay bridge rectifier, a Fairchild diode (again, also $0.10), a properly aligned LED, and a DPDT switch for the jumpers.  The connecting wires were also switched out.  I did not modify the circuit because I wanted to know what this little guy is truly capable of with good components.
  
 The first set of driver tubes were a pair of Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV marked 11th week of 1981.  Before the innards swap, they sounded nice.  Good bass response and punch.  Nice midrange, especially with female vocals, and clear highs.  After the new guts, everything holds, but better.  The bass extends down deep, but is controlled, tight and well defined.  I wonder if the original WIMA's were actually 3.3uF.  They were probably of a lower value so that the bass roll-off frequency was higher.  The midrange is now front and center.  Male and female vocals are lush and full.  Mark Knopfler's Strat sounds so sweet.  The highs are bright without being fatiguing.  High-hats and cymbals are crystal clear with a smooth natural decay.  The soundstage is astounding, giving my solid state amps a run for their money.  There was a thin veil before, and now it's gone.  Needless to say, I haven't got around to the other tubes.
  
 The Little Dot will not replace my solid state amps, as when one gets down to the nitty-gritty, the solid states are technically superior.  But boy, is the Little Dot fun, and I am looking forward to playing with the other tubes in my collection.


----------



## drteming

With more sensitive headphones, I was picking up a background hiss.   I traced it to the little cheap Alps pot, as when I shorted it, the hiss went away.  I picked up a stepped attenuator from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181534837651?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT and bodged it in.  It fit just fine.  The attenuator may be cheap, but it measured at <1%, very nice.  There is now a nice black background.
  
 Still playing with tubes.  The latest ones are a pair of Tung-Sol 6AJ5.  The 6AJ5's have identical pinout as the 6AK5, but lower gain.  The bass is nice though.  It matches the Voshkod's, but feels even tighter.


----------



## dugt

Noob here! Thinking about the Little Dot Mark II for my headphone jack-less Scott 299A. My thought is to connect the tape out to the input on the Little Dot, which I believe is before the signal reaches the volume control. The headphones are Senn HD-580s. I should still get the benefit of the phono pre in the Scott and would not need to disconnect the speakers in order to be in head-fi heaven. Does that make sense? Thanks all!


----------



## MIKELAP

dugt said:


> Noob here! Thinking about the Little Dot Mark II for my headphone jack-less Scott 299A. My thought is to connect the tape out to the input on the Little Dot, which I believe is before the signal reaches the volume control. The headphones are Senn HD-580s. I should still get the benefit of the phono pre in the Scott and would not need to disconnect the speakers in order to be in head-fi heaven. Does that make sense? Thanks all


 
 I use the Littledot mk3 and i wanted to use it as preamp with my Pioneer SX750 which is a DC COUPLED amp bottom line is i could not use the LD as preamp because there is no protection against a possible DC surge that could possibly blow my speakers or  headphone .i would look into it just to make sure that its safe


----------



## drteming

dugt said:


> Noob here! Thinking about the Little Dot Mark II for my headphone jack-less Scott 299A. My thought is to connect the tape out to the input on the Little Dot, which I believe is before the signal reaches the volume control. The headphones are Senn HD-580s. I should still get the benefit of the phono pre in the Scott and would not need to disconnect the speakers in order to be in head-fi heaven. Does that make sense? Thanks all!







mikelap said:


> I use the Littledot mk3 and i wanted to use it as preamp with my Pioneer SX750 which is a DC COUPLED amp bottom line is i could not use the LD as preamp because there is no protection against a possible DC surge that could possibly blow my speakers or  headphone .i would look into it just to make sure that its safe




As long as you are not using the Little Dot as a preamp you shouldn't have to worry about it. Your proposed set-up sounds perfectly fine. Never listened to a vintage tube integrated amp before. Using it as a source for the Little Dot gotta produce some delicious tube wonkiness!


----------



## OctavianH

Hello Littledot users,
  
 I need help. I just received an MK2 unit from Hong Kong (Sound Vision) and I am confused about the jumper settings.
 I plan to use them with Beyerdynamic T5p (low impedance version of T1, 32 Ohm) and I opened it to change the DIP switches.
 Surprise was that the DIP switches were already ON (both channels) and in the user manual they were mentioning the default setting of high impedance. OK, no change here since the setting matches my headphones.
 But when looking to the jumpers, because I ordered it with standard tubes, 6J1 + 6N6, I observed that there is a jumper in place.
 And that the jumper slot has 3 pins. According to the manual, the standard config is without any jumpers. In the package of the RCA cable I found 3 jumpers (like they were removed). Thinking on the manual, I removed the 2 found on 2 of the 3 pins on the unit, them plugged the tubes and started it. Seems to work fine, but still, I ask for your advice and help. For these tubes, should I remove all pins or just plug them like they were sent from the factory? Am I doing something wrong here? What is the config of the jumpers for these tubes on your units? Anyone found a 3 pin jumper instead of the 2 pin one?
  
 This is a picture before I removed the pins (looks like it came from the vendor):
  

  
 Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## drteming

The jumper settings as you got it is the correct setting.  The 2 side pins are labeled as "EF92" and "EF95/6J1".  You should have the jumper on the center pin and the EF95/6J1 pin.


----------



## OctavianH

Thanks! Now that I think in your logic it makes sense and what I marked on the PCB is OK, but the manual is confusing since it stating "no jumper".


----------



## drteming

Your amp, like mine, has the version 3 board.  I think the manual is for an earlier version of the board.


----------



## OctavianH

Might be, I an a "noob" on Littledots. I wanted to have a warmer sound on audio-gd NFB11 + Beyerdinamic T5p.
  
 Picture with the devil:

  
 And the complete "audio line":


----------



## drteming

When I first got the Little Dot MkII, I measured the DC offset on startup and noted that it was pretty high, hence the warning not to use it as a preamp for a DC coupled power amp. The DC current will be amplified by the power amp and blow out speakers/headphones. The preamp output comes off the headphone out directly.  I finally read the manual carefully and it said to plug in the headphone before turning the amp on.  Not sure if that's a good idea.  I made this little video to show why.
  

  
 Without a load, it takes even longer to stabilize.  I would wait for at least 5 minutes after turning on the amp before plugging in headphones.


----------



## DjBobby

drteming said:


> When I first got the Little Dot MkII, I measured the DC offset on startup and noted that it was pretty high, hence the warning not to use it as a preamp for a DC coupled power amp. The DC current will be amplified by the power amp and blow out speakers/headphones. The preamp output comes off the headphone out directly.  I finally read the manual carefully and it said to plug in the headphone before turning the amp on.  Not sure if that's a good idea.  I made this little video to show why.
> 
> 
> 
> Without a load, it takes even longer to stabilize.  I would wait for at least 5 minutes after turning on the amp before plugging in headphones.





 Thanks for the measurements. Still not understanding why would David ZheZhe insist on plugging the headphones before turning on, to protect the amp or the tubes?
 Btw. did you have a chance to measure the output impedance?


----------



## drteming

The DC voltage without a load is bonkers crazy. It went over 100V! Even when it settles down, it fluctuates quite a bit going from a couple of mV's up to around 50mV so I can't really get a measurement to calculate the output impedance.

I think having a load turning on and off the amp protects the amp, but I don't feel like sacrificing expensive headphones. Hmm, that gave me an idea. Will pop down to Radio Shack later today.


----------



## drteming

drteming said:


> The DC voltage without a load is bonkers crazy. It went over 100V! Even when it settles down, it fluctuates quite a bit going from a couple of mV's up to around 50mV so I can't really get a measurement to calculate the output impedance.




Duh! That was stupid. Will measure the AC voltage with a 60Hz test tone.


----------



## drteming

Well, I actually measured the AC voltages with a 120 Hz test tone with the attenuator set at half-way.  The left channel measured 0.187 V under load and 0.574 V open.  The right channel measured 0.207 V under load and 0.605 V open.  So Z for the left was 68.3 ohm and the right was 63.4 ohm.  The load was a pair 33.2 ohm Vishay-Dale RN60 resistors, with measured resistance of 33.1 ohm.
  
 With the 33.1 ohm load, the startup voltage spike went to about 120 mV and then settled down, so it's safer if you have a low impedance headphone to leave it plugged in, though not ideal.
  
 For fun, I measured the voltage with a 2.2 ohm load, and it never went above 5 mV.


----------



## DjBobby

drteming said:


> Well, I actually measured the AC voltages with a 120 Hz test tone with the attenuator set at half-way.  The left channel measured 0.187 V under load and 0.574 V open.  The right channel measured 0.207 V under load and 0.605 V open.  So Z for the left was 68.3 ohm and the right was 63.4 ohm.  The load was a pair 33.2 ohm Vishay-Dale RN60 resistors, with measured resistance of 33.1 ohm.
> 
> With the 33.1 ohm load, the startup voltage spike went to about 120 mV and then settled down, so it's safer if you have a low impedance headphone to leave it plugged in, though not ideal.
> 
> For fun, I measured the voltage with a 2.2 ohm load, and it never went above 5 mV.


 

 Thanks a lot for this. So it seems it has quite highish Z and secondly it's not so nice to have HD650 all the time plugged in....


----------



## drteming

A switched 1/4" stereo socket and 2 33.2 ohm resistors, and we got a Little Dot MkII/headphone protector.
  

  
  
 Turn on the amp with this plugged in and wait for a minute or so before plug in the headphone. Protects the amplifier by giving it a load at startup, and protects the headphone by keeping it away from the voltage spike.


----------



## TrollDragon

drteming said:


> Without a load, it takes even longer to stabilize.  I would wait for at least 5 minutes after turning on the amp before plugging in headphones.


 
So you have the resistor bridging the two channels???
 Didn't see the YT description in the inline video...

 With a proper headphone load I get none of those results at all... This is on the MK IV, which has very similar circuitry to the MK II.

 Possibly an issue with your amplifier, is it from MassDrop as well?


----------



## drteming

[quote name="TrollDragon" url="/t/284835/review-of-the-little-dot-mkii-tube-headphone-amp-pre-amp/495#post_13080859"[quote="trolldragon, post: 13080859, member: 175867"]
With a proper headphone load I get none of those results at all... This is on the MK IV, which has very similar circuitry to the MK II.


Possibly an issue with your amplifier, is it from MassDrop as well?
[/quote]


It's a MassDrop amp. I've replaced all the resistors and film caps though. I don't think it's the amp because it did the same thing before I replaced the guts. Also, the warning about against using it as a preamp for a DC coupled amp makes sense for this behavior.


----------



## TrollDragon

drteming said:


> It's a MassDrop amp. I've replaced all the resistors and film caps though. I don't think it's the amp because it did the same thing before I replaced the guts. Also, the warning about against using it as a preamp for a DC coupled amp makes sense for this behavior.


 
 With the LD being OTL, there are no transformers to stop B+ from heading out the LO jack with a tube short failure, that is why they don't recommend connecting to DC amps.
 It would destroy the amp speakers and all.

 The B+ would could do a really fine job on your headphones, since the Headphone Out and Line Out are in parallel.


----------



## drteming

trolldragon said:


> With the LD being OTL, there are no transformers to stop B+ from heading out the LO jack with a tube short failure, that is why they don't recommend connecting to DC amps.
> 
> It would destroy the amp speakers and all.
> 
> ...




I wonder if it's the output caps. The MkIV has a pair of 330 uF caps compared to the 220 uF in the MkII. I had ordered a pair of 330 uF and a pair of 470 uF caps late last week so I should be getting them in a few days. We'll see what happens after I switch them out.


----------



## drteming

The 470 uF caps were too tall to fit in the case, but the 330's fit just fine.  I got the same series as the original 220 uF caps: Nichicon CS.  With the 33.1 ohm load, there was still the same DC voltage spike on startup, so my little box will stay attached to the Little Dot.  The upside is that with my Fostex TH-500RP (48 ohm), there is noticeably better bass extension than before.  With the DT990's (600 ohm), there's no difference.
  
 My understanding is that when tubes short out, it is usually on startup, so it may not be a bad idea for folks with OTL amps to build a dummy load like my little box to protect their headphones.


----------



## serman005

I am ramping back and briefly hijacking the conversation several levels--with apologies. I am wondering if I can use an ipod Classic with the Little Dot? Not sure about the connections there. I'll be using mostly HD600, HE400S, and HD598. Thank you very much!


----------



## DjBobby

serman005 said:


> I am ramping back and briefly hijacking the conversation several levels--with apologies. I am wondering if I can use an ipod Classic with the Little Dot? Not sure about the connections there. I'll be using mostly HD600, HE400S, and HD598. Thank you very much!


 

 No problem, you just need one 3,5mm to stereo RCA cable. For the better quality you could use FiiO L9, bypassing iPod's internal amp, and on the other side female 3,5mm to stereo RCA.


----------



## OctavianH

Which DACs are you using with the Littledot? I paired at the moment with iDAC2 and the sound is decent, but I wait for some new tubes to improve the sound.


----------



## YungFrieza

How do these pair with stock HD-800's? I just bought them and don't really have an amp for them. Thanks!


----------



## serman005

yungfrieza said:


> How do these pair with stock HD-800's? I just bought them and don't really have an amp for them. Thanks!


 
 Am considering the Mk II and wondering what the input jack type is. Can I just run a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable from the ipod to the back of the amp?


----------



## drteming

serman005 said:


> Am considering the Mk II and wondering what the input jack type is. Can I just run a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable from the ipod to the back of the amp?


 
  
 RCA inputs, so you'll need a 3.5 mm to stereo RCA cable.


----------



## serman005

drteming said:


> RCA inputs, so you'll need a 3.5 mm to stereo RCA cable.


 
 Ah--okay. And forgive me for my ignorance, but that connector type won't degrade the sound quality (?).


----------



## drteming

serman005 said:


> Ah--okay. And forgive me for my ignorance, but that connector type won't degrade the sound quality (?).


 
  
 Nope, it shouldn't.  The output coming out of the ipod is single ended.  Even though you got 2 separate ground connectors for the RCA input, the connecting cables in the MK II goes to a common ground.  People talk about possible crosstalk with a single ground, but I'd never been able to discern any.


----------



## serman005

Thank you. Last questions. What are the differences between the different iterations of the Little Dot--very confusing-- and are you happy with yours? Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## drteming

serman005 said:


> Thank you. Last questions. What are the differences between the different iterations of the Little Dot--very confusing-- and are you happy with yours? Thanks again for the feedback!




From what I've seen, the layout changes between the versions, and the later ones can take a different power tube. The current one is version 3, which is the one I have, but as I have posted previously, I've gutted almost the entire thing and rebuilt it with better components.

I also strongly recommend you build an adaptor with resistors across a switching plug like I did so that you are not exposing your headphones to pretty significant DC voltage on startup.


----------



## serman005

drteming said:


> From what I've seen, the layout changes between the versions, and the later ones can take a different power tube. The current one is version 3, which is the one I have, but as I have posted previously, I've gutted almost the entire thing and rebuilt it with better components.
> 
> I also strongly recommend you build an adaptor with resistors across a switching plug like I did so that you are not exposing your headphones to pretty significant DC voltage on startup.


 
 Thanks for all that!


----------



## progrockrob

quick question - how does the power output increase as the impedance increases?  usually isn't it the opposite?


----------



## jleewachter

progrockrob said:


> quick question - how does the power output increase as the impedance increases?  usually isn't it the opposite?


 
  
 I've always wondered the same, but I've been too lazy to do the research. I'm sure it has something to do with the OTL/Push-Pull architecture, whatever the hell that all means.


----------



## OctavianH

Tried the MK2 with my new pair of Beyerdynamic T1.2 (600Ohm). They sound incredible and I have to say that it is by far the best setup I had until now. So my worries related to Beyers is gone.
  

  
 But keep in mind the following:
 - T1.2 has a more bass than original T1 but still they haven't lost the detail
 - T1.2 has less treble and does not sound harsh at all
 - Comfort is incredible, compared to T5p (my other Beyerdynamic I own), foam pads are incredible
 - T5p cannot touch the T1, they are in different leagues even if they have the same price
 - T1.2 are not "unforgiveable" as some say, I tried different recordings and I have to say that some "poor" ones sounded better than on my HD600 which are "veiled" and bassier and should be more forgiving
 - Drivers used were Mullard M8161 - the most neutral ones I own
 - I prefer a clean and detail sound, and I am not enjoying too much bass, but precision
  
 I tried the T1.2 directly in NFB11 (neutral) and it does not sound bad, but worse than on tubes, more "metalic" and cold. 
 Plugged directly on iDAC2 sound better than on NFB11 (warmer somehow) but not as good as on MK2. So we have a winner, and it seems that again the price is not the first thing to consider when amplifying high end models like this one.
  
 So in conclusion, 600Ohm headphones work fine with MK2, no problem at all. And T1.2 is an incredible pair, far away from T5p and most probabily an improvement to original T1 in terms of bass and overall musicality.
  
 I hope my comment is useful for someone.


----------



## HOWIE13

@OctavianH
  
 Thanks, that is indeed most helpful.


----------



## hiilari

Hello, greetings from Helsinki Finland,
  
 got my Litte Dot Mk II and after a few hour burn-in started listening. It sounds great, and definitely has its own characteristics compared to my other non-tube amps. But my unit has a problem: there's a clearly audible low-frequency ground hum or buzz. Especially with sensitive headphones like Bose QC 25 it's annoyning even if most music tends to block the hum so I only hear it between songs. The hum is completely independent on volume level, gain switch positions or wheter anything is connected to the input or not. It is in both channels with equal volume. On older vacuum tube radios this type of low buzz/hum is sometimes remedied by replacing power supply filter caps, thus thinking if my Little Dot has a power supply issue. Please help: is my unit faulty, is there an issue with the power supply, are the stock tubes poor quality?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## DjBobby

hiilari said:


> Hello, greetings from Helsinki Finland,
> 
> got my Litte Dot Mk II and after a few hour burn-in started listening. It sounds great, and definitely has its own characteristics compared to my other non-tube amps. But my unit has a problem: there's a clearly audible low-frequency ground hum or buzz. Especially with sensitive headphones like Bose QC 25 it's annoyning even if most music tends to block the hum so I only hear it between songs. The hum is completely independent on volume level, gain switch positions or wheter anything is connected to the input or not. It is in both channels with equal volume. On older vacuum tube radios this type of low buzz/hum is sometimes remedied by replacing power supply filter caps, thus thinking if my Little Dot has a power supply issue. Please help: is my unit faulty, is there an issue with the power supply, are the stock tubes poor quality?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 Absolutely no hum or buzzing on my unit. I've switched all tubes at once, so don't know if the stock tubes are prone to it.
 Have you tried to plug it at different socket? Also try to move it away from any other electrical appliances, sometimes there is an interference from other wifi units.


----------



## hiilari

Thanks for reply. Good to know the ground hum isn't there by design. I tried to move my amp far away from interference but that didn't help. So perhaps I try switching tubes next. I have a big box of them at home, but nothing that fits this amp... Next after that is to see if oneof the power supply filter caps is dried or faulty.


----------



## hiilari

After some experimenting I have resolved this one. Changed tubes and placed the devie elsewhere. However, some ground hum is still available with Bose QC25 phones as they are so sensitive. With the much less sensitive HifiMan 400i hum is inaudible. I'm still in the middle of burning the amp in, or just getting used to the sound, but already now the sound is above all expectations. In fact, the sound is so much better in ways I didn't even anticipate. Just love it!


----------



## Zarastro

I have not been using my v2 MKII for long time, something that will change soon since i plan to put it back in the system.
  
 I have already changed 2 small WIMA caps with Clarity Cap ESA but i would like to replace the rest of the caps as well. The problem is the space is very limited so i would appreciate suggestions.

  
 I also have a question for the preamp tubes. I use CV4010 right now but i wonder if anyone has tried C3G tubes with adapter.


----------



## Arvan

On low gain, does the little dot mk2 match well with let's say a grado sr60-325 headphone or is the noise to much? I'm looking in to get a entry level tube amp but im curious about the noise situation since most of my headphones are quite easy to drive.


----------



## gug42

Hello,
  
 Well I've the same type of questions 
 What about mkII and low impedance headphones ? is it ok ? or the basse trends to loose some control ?
  
 By the way, what's your opinion with thoses headphones :
 - fostex th-X00 (25ohms)
 - HE-500
 - shure srh1540 (46Ohms)
 - DT 1770 (250Ohms)
  
 Thx in adavance
  
 Regards,


----------



## MPH91

Hello guys, I am using a LD MK II (6N6P power tubes, Mullard M8100 driver tubes) for vinyl playback. I have a Project Debut Carbon DC with an Ortofon 2M Red cartridge and a Schiit Mani phono preamp. My cans are Audio-Technica ATH-M50x. I am missing the bass a bit in this setup and I wonder how I could fix it. When I hook the LD to my laptop and DAC it sounds good to me so I would rule out that I don't like the MK II's sound signature. However I have the impression that it is a little restricted because I have the volume at about 25% since the output of the preamp is quite loud even on the lowest gain settings. Is it possible that it would sound better (bass becomes more audible) if I could turn it up louder? Would that entail that I would need headphones with a higher impedance? Or should I maybe go for a different phono stage? 

 I know this is all a little bit confusing but right now there are many questions in my head and I am trying to figure out how I could improve this situation.
  
 Thanks very much in advance for your help guys!


----------



## Mipaw

mph91 said:


> Hello guys, I am using a LD MK II (6N6P power tubes, Mullard M8100 driver tubes) for vinyl playback. I have a Project Debut Carbon DC with an Ortofon 2M Red cartridge and a Schiit Mani phono preamp. My cans are Audio-Technica ATH-M50x. I am missing the bass a bit in this setup and I wonder how I could fix it. When I hook the LD to my laptop and DAC it sounds good to me so I would rule out that I don't like the MK II's sound signature. However I have the impression that it is a little restricted because I have the volume at about 25% since the output of the preamp is quite loud even on the lowest gain settings. Is it possible that it would sound better (bass becomes more audible) if I could turn it up louder? Would that entail that I would need headphones with a higher impedance? Or should I maybe go for a different phono stage?
> 
> I know this is all a little bit confusing but right now there are many questions in my head and I am trying to figure out how I could improve this situation.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help guys!


 
 In my opinion, you really shouldn't pair a 38ohm M50x with OTL tube amp.
 Suggestion from me:
 A) Pair your headphone with solid state amp (or hybrid tube amp) if you do like the sound signature of M50x
 B) Acquire higher impedance headphone. If you like bass and closed back, DT770Pro 250ohm might worth a try.
  
 Edited: If you haven't already, LD MKII also have 4 gain from 3x~10x. Dip switches located inside the bottom cover.
 Edited2: M50x don't really need an amp btw.


----------



## gug42

Hello,
  
 Well I'm reserching for my self an all aroud tube amp.
  
 The Valhalla 2 is good with low impedance headphone : low output impedance because OTL with counter reaction.
 But missing a little bit of power for HE 500.
  
 Regards,


----------



## tim273

drteming said:


> I'd always been a solid state amp guy.  I played around with a XDuoo TA-02 a while back, and while it had 2 EF95 family tubes, it still relied on solid state circuitry for power amplification.  It sounded nice, but now resides on my desk at work.  I also built a nice buffer based on the X10-D and enjoy it quite a bit with my Krell KSA5 Klone.  I finally got a full tube amp when I joined the Little Dot MkII drop from Massdrop last month.  I had ordered a selection of different tubes off of eBay while waiting for shipment, and got the amp and tubes all at once.  The first listen with the stock Chinese tubes, was ok.  The bottom end was somewhat muddy, the mids were acceptable, and the highs were somewhat harsh.  I didn't give it a chance to burn in.  I swapped in a pair of Novosibirsk 6N6P marked 8th week of 1973 and played around with some EF95 tubes.  The sound was nice, especially with the Soviet tubes (more below).  I opened up the amp with a plan to make a switch for the EF92/95 jumpers and lo and behold, the horrors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there a guide anywhere on how to do this?  I just got one of these and would like to try it, but am not an expert.  I'm handy with a soldering iron, and and have put together kits before, but I just want to make sure I'm getting the right parts and replacing them correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## joasjoas

someone has experience with the mk2 and used in the PC for gaming ??? I'm looking at this and the o2 + odac for the dt 990 600ohm.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Would I be able too use this with IMR R1 IEMs(32 ohm's) and would it be an upgrade too the SMSL Idea dac/amp? And if so, would I be able too connect the Idea 3.5 out too the Little Dot rca inputs for dac responsiblity?
Thank you


----------



## KR500

I have the Little Dot Mk. II+ iteration of this amp and replaced the stock tubes with Russian Voskod ( sp ) tubes.
I changed the settings on the switches inside to on for both  1 and 2 for low impedance phones at Gain 3 .
 I use 32 ohm phones until I save enough money to get some 250 ohm Beyers . 
" people say online " this type of amp works better with higher impedance phones .
To avoid damaging my headphones with the LD's voltage spikes at startup as shown on the Youtube video mentioned in an earlier post of this topic.... can I just plug a raw 8 ohm speaker hooked to a 1/4 in. jack  in to the headphone output to present a load and protect  the amp for startup ?


----------



## audiobean

YungFrieza said:


> How do these pair with stock HD-800's? I just bought them and don't really have an amp for them. Thanks!



The little dot 2 is a pretty nice amp paired with the HD 800. I have not listened to a TOTL tube amp mind you. But, I enjoy it over my monoblocks when I want a smoother and laid back presentation. It "warms" up the sound a tad and brings in the soundstage a smidge.
It is a nice change from the more analytical sound the HD 800 are known for. Sure they are still HD 800 "sounding" (very very good IMHO) but it adds a change in sound compared to my other amps that I use and does not disappoint. Makes my fun, "non audipphile" tracks very enjoyable.
I did upgrade the tubes (Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV) which make a difference in sound compared to the stock tubes, adds air between the instruments and provides very nice detail and sound.

You may have already settled on an amp by know but just thought I'd respond if anyone is on the same boat.


----------



## Onik

Is it ok to use ATH R70X with MK II in High Gain mode(sw1,sw2_off)?


----------



## audiobean

Onik said:


> Is it ok to use ATH R70X with MK II in High Gain mode(sw1,sw2_off)?



I don't see why not...I haven't had any problems with powering the hd800 or hd650 on the Little Dot's default mode. 
But if there are benefits, SQ-wise, to up'ing the gain then that would be great. But default might be all you need.
If it comes down to it, you could try it and if it is hissing or causing noise then just flip it back down.


----------



## Onik

audiobean said:


> I don't see why not...I haven't had any problems with powering the hd800 or hd650 on the Little Dot's default mode.
> But if there are benefits, SQ-wise, to up'ing the gain then that would be great. But default might be all you need.
> If it comes down to it, you could try it and if it is hissing or causing noise then just flip it back down.



Tried the the Highest Gain mode(sw1,sw2_off) but I get buzzing noise when I increase the volume. Now I went back to 7 Medium Gain Mode(sw1_on,sw2_off).

Is ground loop causing the noise when the amp is in high gain mode?


----------



## audiobean

Onik said:


> Tried the the Highest Gain mode(sw1,sw2_off) but I get buzzing noise when I increase the volume. Now I went back to 7 Medium Gain Mode(sw1_on,sw2_off).
> 
> Is ground loop causing the noise when the amp is in high gain mode?



Very much could be, I think the sensitivity of the headphone might have something to do with it too.


----------



## Onik

audiobean said:


> Very much could be, I think the sensitivity of the headphone might have something to do with it too.



the R70x is 470 ohm which is really high Impedance and should be less sensitive. I am now thinking to get a 600 ohm impedance cans to try with on highest gain mode and if i hear unusual noise again ill return the amp.


----------



## audiobean

Onik said:


> the R70x is 470 ohm which is really high Impedance and should be less sensitive. I am now thinking to get a 600 ohm impedance cans to try with on highest gain mode and if i hear unusual noise again ill return the amp.



Hope it works out for ya. I tried my hd800 on my Little Dot 2 with the gain on high and I did not get a hiss. It may be an issue with the amp. Good luck.


----------



## nofacemonster

Thank you so much for the review. it seems like this is the best affordable solution for my HD-6XX. I was planing on darkvoice but it seems pretty expensive compared to the LD MKII. Thanks a lot again and again for the clear review. Whole purpose of buying this is to get more tubey fuller sound out of my HD650 because i already own the FX Audio DAC-X6 as well.


----------



## changpolion

Hi,
I have read all this thread with great interest because I have never made change on my Little Dot 2 ! But before I must find a solution to my actual problem : a tiny piece of platic broken in the jack plug the last time I plug my
And now I have only the left side working or turning the jack sometimes the right with in low volume...
I would change the jack plug of my Little Dot 2.
Anyone could tell me how to ? or how to access to the other side of the mainboard (I didn't find how to open the hood from below)  ?
Thanks

PS : sorry for my english


----------



## Onik

*Where can I buy little dot II+? *


----------



## OctavianH

Onik said:


> *Where can I buy little dot II+? *



Ebay?
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=littledot+mk+2&_sacat=0


----------



## Onik

OctavianH said:


> Ebay?
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=littledot+mk+2&_sacat=0



Not mk II I already have it.

I meant LD++


----------



## evolutiontheory

Hello all,

I am having a slight humming noise (more obvious in my Elears, less so on LCD2) when the volume knob is anywhere between 3 and 8. Has anyone faced a similar issue? Could this be because of the tubes?

Thanks!


----------



## DjBobby

evolutiontheory said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am having a slight humming noise (more obvious in my Elears, less so on LCD2) when the volume knob is anywhere between 3 and 8. Has anyone faced a similar issue? Could this be because of the tubes?
> 
> Thanks!


I had a humming noise, when the LD was placed near my D-class desktop amp. Removing it further away cured all the noise.


----------



## Onik

How much input voltage can mk ii handle from a dac?


----------



## nofacemonster

Any idea what is input vrms should be for little dot mk II to sound right? i don't know if i am using the correct term for this. I have a FX Audio DAC-X6 and it sounds perfect when given from dac rca to little dot mk II. but when i use the stereo headphone jack of the phone it is a different story with MKII.


----------



## DjBobby

nofacemonster said:


> Any idea what is input vrms should be for little dot mk II to sound right? i don't know if i am using the correct term for this. I have a FX Audio DAC-X6 and it sounds perfect when given from dac rca to little dot mk II. but when i use the stereo headphone jack of the phone it is a different story with MKII.


2V is a standard. 
Using a headphone jack of the phone is double amping, adding distortion. In this case you should turn the volume max on the phone to the max and switch the gain in the LD to high or highest.


----------



## Onik

DjBobby said:


> 2V is a standard.
> Using a headphone jack of the phone is double amping, adding distortion. In this case you should turn the volume max on the phone to the max and switch the gain in the LD to high or highest.



LD MK II can handle max 4V.


----------



## CJG888

Quite a few components these days have a 3V line output (this is true of both my Opera Consonance CD player and the Chord Mojo).


----------



## Onik (Jun 11, 2019)

I think LD mkii manual is wrong! when I do sw1_on and sw_off( for both dips 1 and 2 ) then only one channel gets louder and another doesn't and also I can feel hum.

but when I do sw1_on( dip1_on & dip2_off) and sw2_off(dip1_on & dip2_off) I get perfect balance sound from both channel and that should be GAIN 5

also MANUAL from 5.18.2010 is complete wrong! about impedance/sensitivity don't follow it!


----------



## nofacemonster (Jun 11, 2019)

Onik said:


> I think LD mkii manual is wrong! when I do sw1_on and sw_off( for both dips 1 and 2 ) then only one channel gets louder and another doesn't and also I can feel hum.
> 
> but when I do sw1_on( dip1_on & dip2_off) and sw2_off(dip1_on & dip2_off) I get perfect balance sound from both channel and that should be GAIN 5
> 
> also MANUAL from 5.18.2010 is complete wrong! about impedance/sensitivity don't follow it!


In my LD MKII it was wrong too. I figured out somehow. HD6XX gives a noise when used with given settings. Low gain / high sensitivity settings worked. There is another manual that has this correctly. Here is a copy. I attached a copy to this reply.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gg0mt2gi99wmt7j/LittleDot_MKII_Guide.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Onik (Jun 11, 2019)

nofacemonster said:


> In my LD MKII it was wrong too. I figured out somehow. HD6XX gives a noise when used with given settings. Low gain / high sensitivity settings worked. There is another manual that has this correctly. Here is a copy. I attached a copy to this reply.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gg0mt2gi99wmt7j/LittleDot_MKII_Guide.pdf?dl=0





this is my current gain setting for HD650 I believe this is GAIN 5.

Source: SB_ZXR_RCA_Speaker_OUT

well the one you uploaded is also wrong about gain and impedance/sensitivity (it's the old manual from 2010).

read it again and you will c that it don't makes sense.


----------



## mdr944

This is from 2015 and the last reference guide

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iIzi_9vuMNSbqAhJtcB1xA_jRl7rb4gM/view


----------



## nofacemonster

Onik said:


> this is my current gain setting for HD650 I believe this is GAIN 5.
> 
> Source: SB_ZXR_RCA_Speaker_OUT
> 
> ...



I have it on the same setting too. All the switches off.


----------



## nofacemonster

Onik said:


> I think LD mkii manual is wrong! when I do sw1_on and sw_off( for both dips 1 and 2 ) then only one channel gets louder and another doesn't and also I can feel hum.
> 
> but when I do sw1_on( dip1_on & dip2_off) and sw2_off(dip1_on & dip2_off) I get perfect balance sound from both channel and that should be GAIN 5
> 
> also MANUAL from 5.18.2010 is complete wrong! about impedance/sensitivity don't follow it!



What are the headphones you are using....? just to see if I am using mine correctly. LOL


----------



## Onik

nofacemonster said:


> What are the headphones you are using....? just to see if I am using mine correctly. LOL



I am using HD650 and ATH R70x.


----------



## Onik (Jun 12, 2019)

nofacemonster said:


> I have it on the same setting too. All the switches off.



I think you didn't c the picture correctly not all switches are off only SW1_1_dip_2_off and SW2_2_dip_2_off which makes the both Chanel balance and *I assume it's GAIN 5*, but it gets really loud for my HD650 can't *go over clock 30* while windows volume set to 100%. and If I go *below 20* then Chanel gets unbalanced.


if you switch *all of them OFF *then it's *GAIN 10* which I can't use for HD650/R70x cause of buzzing noise and also too loud which I don't like.


I think the best GAIN Option is *GAIN 3* if you don't like your music too loud and don't wan't to Fxxx up your ears.


----------



## nofacemonster

Onik said:


> I think you didn't c the picture correctly not all switches are off only SW1_1_dip_2_off and SW2_2_dip_2_off which makes the both Chanel balance and *I assume it's GAIN 5*, but it gets really loud for my HD650 can't *go over clock 30* while windows volume set to 100%. and If I go *below 20* then Chanel gets unbalanced.
> 
> 
> if you switch *all of them OFF *then it's *GAIN 10* which I can't use for HD650/R70x cause of buzzing noise and also too loud which I don't like.
> ...



I think I am on the GAIN 3, all switches on, I can't exactly remember, I have to remove the cover and see. As far as I recall, I tried to get rid of that buzzing noise and I ended up in the lowest setting which everything seemed normal. GAIN 3 is the lowest right?


----------



## Onik

nofacemonster said:


> I think I am on the GAIN 3, all switches on, I can't exactly remember, I have to remove the cover and see. As far as I recall, I tried to get rid of that buzzing noise and I ended up in the lowest setting which everything seemed normal. GAIN 3 is the lowest right?



Ye that's Gain 3.


----------



## capetownwatches

Time to resurrect this worthy little thread...I really enjoy my MKII with HD600 and DT990 600 Ohm on gain setting 4, which offers very low noise (none at all actually) and a bit more grunt when needed over lowest setting (3).

High DR recordings need that little bit more I've found.


----------



## audiobean

capetownwatches said:


> Time to resurrect this worthy little thread...I really enjoy my MKII with HD600 and DT990 600 Ohm on gain setting 4, which offers very low noise (none at all actually) and a bit more grunt when needed over lowest setting (3).
> 
> High DR recordings need that little bit more I've found.



Nice! I have the HD650 and really enjoy the amp with some Voshkod tubes...felt like is dusted off the cobwebs from my music.
Question, by grunt, what do you mean exactly with respects to what it does to the music? I'm considering playing around with the gain.


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 16, 2019)

audiobean said:


> Nice! I have the HD650 and really enjoy the amp with some Voshkod tubes...felt like is dusted off the cobwebs from my music.
> Question, by grunt, what do you mean exactly with respects to what it does to the music? I'm considering playing around with the gain.



In this context I'm simply referring to the additional volume that a higher gain setting provides.
In terms of sound quality the higher gain does seem slightly punchier but this is likely just expectation bias on my part.

I have tried the other gain settings with HD600 and DT990 and feel there is nothing to be "gained" (LOL!).
Noise is noticeable on 5 and 10 and rotation of the pot is severely limited.
This is from Benchmark DAC1 USB outputting approx. 2V single ended.

That said you must certainly try all the settings out yourself but I don't think your HD650 needs anything above gain setting 4 unless you really like it loud and don't respect your hearing...


----------



## audiobean

Hahaha no I'm pretty picky with volume but a bias is never a bad thing if it "improves" sound...thats just my brain enjoying what's going on and I'm okay with that lol.
Probably why I don't do reviews.
Thanks for the revival, helps revisit the little gem.


----------



## AudioManNewb

Was going to purchase the littledot mkii what settings should I use for a pair of DT 770 pro 80ohm?


----------



## capetownwatches

AudioManNewb said:


> Was going to purchase the littledot mkii what settings should I use for a pair of DT 770 pro 80ohm?


80 Ohm headphones are not ideal for the MKII due to its high output impedance.
250 Ohm/300 Ohm/600 Ohm are better (in most cases).


----------



## vmiguel

With Massdrop HD58x 150 Ohm, I have the MK II in the lowest gain and can not set the volume above the 10 o´clock mark, as it gets too loud. With Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm with gain 4 or 5 I set the volume around 12 o´clock mark. Hope it helps...


----------



## AudioManNewb

Well I currently amp using the SXFI Amp usb dongle. And it barely powers the DT 770 80ohm I have to turn it up to 70% to 90%.


----------



## Onik

Zarastro said:


> I have not been using my v2 MKII for long time, something that will change soon since i plan to put it back in the system.
> 
> I have already changed 2 small WIMA caps with Clarity Cap ESA but i would like to replace the rest of the caps as well. The problem is the space is very limited so i would appreciate suggestions.
> 
> ...



Well how was it after cap mod?


----------



## Zarastro

Onik said:


> Well how was it after cap mod?



Sorry for late reply. I don't have it any more and i have to go from memory but it was an improvement and the ESA capacitors are budget friendly so anyone can try it without overspending. I would start by changing the tubes though.


----------



## Onik

Zarastro said:


> Sorry for late reply. I don't have it any more and i have to go from memory but it was an improvement and the ESA capacitors are budget friendly so anyone can try it without overspending. I would start by changing the tubes though.



did you replace them with the same value?


----------



## Zarastro

Onik said:


> did you replace them with the same value?



I honestly don't remember but probably yes because there is not so much space and the higher the value the bigger the size of the capacitors.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Penchum said:


> [size=medium]*Review of Little Dot MK-II Headphone Amp/Pre Amp
> Official replacement for the LDII++ 01/11/08
> 
> Review equipment listing:*[/size]
> ...




Have been using a Little Dot MK 2 for the past three years.  It matches up quite well with my higher impedance headphones,  
including Sennheiser HD 600, 650 and AKG K240 Sextett.  It is worth every penny.


----------



## malosasha

i bought a second hand little dot mkii that has a strange inbalance.
 First on every volume position the left channel is a bit higher up to a level where it  disturb me.
Then it looks like the upper bass , lower mid is not present or muffled on the right channel.
I tought i had a source or ear issue but i tested everything and sometimes after powering it on the sound is normal for 1 - 5 minutes then suddenly goes back to same issue.

Any idea what could be the issue ? i verified the ISR on the caps and dont really know what to do from here.


----------



## MIKELAP

malosasha said:


> i bought a second hand little dot mkii that has a strange inbalance.
> First on every volume position the left channel is a bit higher up to a level where it  disturb me.
> Then it looks like the upper bass , lower mid is not present or muffled on the right channel.
> I tought i had a source or ear issue but i tested everything and sometimes after powering it on the sound is normal for 1 - 5 minutes then suddenly goes back to same issue.
> ...


Have you switched over driver tubes to see if imbalance follows from one side to other side and same for power tubes if drivers are not the problem.If you have another pair to try to see if amp is problem or tubes


----------



## malosasha

MIKELAP said:


> Have you switched over driver tubes to see if imbalance follows from one side to other side and same for power tubes if drivers are not the problem.If you have another pair to try to see if amp is problem or tubes


yes i switched several Power and preamnp tubes , inverted matched tubes between L and R,
I also tested on several sources, cables , headphones and other family members ears and the problems seems to come from the mkii.

i would guess that the power supply in charge of heating the tubes grill do not provide same voltage , but im no expert


----------



## nofacemonster

It's been a while since I last checked on the old threads which I replied. At the moment I am listening to my Little Dot MKII with SMSL M100 MK2 DAC. Sounds amazing, I had LD MKII set to high gain mode with my HD6XX but i found it to be too loud So i revert back to the lowest gain mode regardless of what manual say. Lowest gain mode I can listen at low volumes without much hassle. LD MK2 I have has a problem with channel imbalance on the lowest 2 to 3 levels of the volume pot.

As far as I understand, Gain level shouldn't do any difference in power out put of the amplifier, just reduce the magnification of the sound.

Also for future readers, LD MK2 i had has a buzz / hum inherent with it. Very audible in the high gain settings even with the HD6XX. Building an artificial center tap fixed the problem once and for all. I was also advised that by building a simple attenuator fixes the problem. I am not an electronically inclined person, but i manage with center tap.

Simply soldering 100ohm resistors to each of the heater pins of the driver tube and grounding them fixed the hum problem.


----------



## KR500 (Apr 18, 2022)

I have put my Little Dot MK II+ back in the system since the beginning of the year and am really enjoying listening to it a lot.
The previous 2 years I had been using a Schitt Magni with my Beyerdynamic Headphones and an ART 355 31 band stereo graphic EQ which worked very well.
After using my Beyer 770 Pro 250 and 990- Edition  600 ohm I have settled on the 880 Pro 250 as my go to cans.
TASCAM CDP or AIFF Mac files are the source

My Little Dot II+ is over 10 years old and I purchased directly from their web site.The interior is very clean with quality components.
An early version is what I am saying as later the QC and parts went downhill from what I "read on the internet "

After a lot of tube rolling I settled on Mullard preamp and Voshkod power tubes. Replaced the cheap plastic knob . The Volume is usually around 35-45%  and about straight up noon if I use the 600 ohm phones.

With the LD I don't need the 31 band stereo graphic eq. ; Totally silent and balanced L/R with no issues.

As Amir at Audio Science Review mentioned about the LD tube HA, I like how the amp applies it's sound signature to higher impedance phones.
With the LD I use a Schitt Loki 4 band EQ to add a dB or 2 to the low bass potentiometer and about a 4-5 db cut to the top treble potentiometer on the Loki with the Beyer phones.

There is not a large difference between the Magni and the LD sound wise . I really prefer the pot on the LD which I believe is an ALPS 50 ?
I am not a fan of the ALPS R27 smaller pot at all that Schitt uses. For cost effectiveness and staying at a price point it makes sense marketing wise. I just don't like it

Loving the LD MKII+.
The original stock tubes were pretty crappy.Microphonic and poor sounding


----------



## Estratica (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi! Does anyone have a schematic with pictures of which wires to change to transform the LD MKII from 220V to 110V?
Thanks.


----------



## lior777

hey all,
i have the hifiman sundara planar. its the  Little-Dot MKII will good for planar?


----------



## Estratica (Oct 21, 2022)

Good Morning!
One help please.
I bought the HiFiMan HE400SE headphone to use with the Little Dot MKII, when I increase the volume beyond half the distortions appear.
I use 6ZH1P-EV and 6N23P Voskhod tubes.
Little Dot MKII is set to EF95 and gain is off/on.
I changed it to off/off and the distortions continue, the difference is that I need to use the vellum button more.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Oct 21, 2022)

lior777 said:


> hey all,
> i have the hifiman sundara planar. its the  Little-Dot MKII will good for planar?



Based on personal experience, the Little Dot MK 2 works ok with efficient planar magnetic headphones. However, given that it is output transformerless, it is better suited to high impedance dynamic headphones where it  excels.  I really like the synergy between my MK2 and Sennheiser HD600 and HD6XX.


----------



## Estratica

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Based on personal experience, the Little Dot MK 2 works ok with efficient planar magnetic headphones. However, given that it is output transformerless, it is better suited to high impedance dynamic headphones where it  excels.  I really like the synergy between my MK2 and Sennheiser HD600 and HD6XX.


Jimmy, thanks for the help.
Are the valves I'm using - 6ZH1P-EV and 6N23P Voskhod - not from the EF95 family?
I don't notice any distortion using in-ear like the 7Hz Zero.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Here's a tube rolling guide for Little Dot headphone amplifiers.  I believe that both of the tubes you mention are listed there.  Good luck! 😊

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide.563884/


----------



## Estratica

Peço conselhos aos amigos.
Comprei um Little Dot MKII com os tubos Voskhod 6ZH1P-EV e 6N23P que funcionavam sem destruição com os fones de ouvido Philips SHP9500.
Vendi o SHP9500 e comprei o HiFiMan HE400SE que apresenta distorções quando aumenta o volume.
Eu tentei com a GE Jan5654W ea alterar, mas não funcionou.
Little Dot MKII não veio com o kit de modelos originais.
Está definido para EF95 (6J1).
Eu tentei todas as configurações de ganho possíveis e as distorções em volume alto continuam.
Alguém tem alguma ideia de como se livrar das distorções?
HiFiMan HE400SE0 funciona com Topping L300SE0.
Acrescentar uma ajuda.


----------

